# Compte hotmail dans MAIL



## Liyad (29 Juin 2007)

Bonjour, j'aimerais recevoir mes mails hotmail directement sur le programme mail, comment faire ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## apenspel (30 Juin 2007)

Sur macupdate, tu lances une recherche pour hotmail. Et tu trouves &#231;a : Mail to Fetch.

Essaie de le faire par toi-m&#234;me, maintenant.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2007)

ou une recherche (avanc&#233;e)  sur le forum macgeneration 
avec hotmail en titre et tu tombes sur la grosse centaine de sujets l&#224; dessus
( 6 pages de listes de r&#233;sultats !!)

Et en plus de &#231;a, je te recommande de lire les sous-titres des forums, ainsi que les annonces qu'il y a g&#233;n&#233;ralement juste en dessous. Tu aurais pu y voir &#231;a :







On d&#233;m&#233;nage !


----------



## Liyad (30 Juin 2007)

j'ai utiliser mail to fetch et pour le compte SMTP d'envoi, j'ai cherch&#233; et trouv&#233; mx4.hotmail.com mais il ne marche pas, apparement parce que j'utilise une adresse.fr.

Quelqu'un pourrais m'aider ?

J'ai aussi utiliser httpmail tiger mais qui ne marche pas non plus ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2007)

Bon je veux voir si j'arrive à tout expliquer brièvement mais clairement. 
    1er étape:
D'abord télélcharge MacFreePop ici http://www.e-link.it/macfreepops/.
Tu va dans "extra Option" puis dans le 1er onglet tu coches les 2 premières cases et la dernière.
Ensuite dans l'onglet du millieu tu mets dans 2000 dans la 1er case en n'ouliant pas de la cochée et 127.0.0.1 dans celle d'a côté (address).
Tu lance Macrefreepop et par magie la fenêtre va se fermer.

     2ème étape
MacfreePop marche en fond, pour l'activer à chaque ouverture de session va dans Préférences Système
Puis dans compte et dans le l'onglet "ouverture".
Là tu choisie dans tes applications Macfreepop puis tu coches la case.

     3ème étape
Dans mail, tu crée un compte POP. 
Dans Descriptio tu mets ce que tu veux. C'est ce qui va apparaitre dans la colonne de gauche dans mail.
Dans les 2 cases suivantes tu mets tn adresse complète. Puis Continuer.
Serveur de réception: 127.0.0.1
Puis tu met de nouveau ton adresse complète et tn mot de passe (homtail)
Continuer même si apparaît un message d'erreur puis une nouvelle fois sur continuer.
Dans serveur d'envoi tu met smtp.tn fai.fr. par exemple pour Orange il faut mettre smtp.orange.fr puis tu continu.
Tu arrive sur un page récapitulatif et tu clik su terminer.
Toujours dans mail, tu sélectionne le compte POP que tu viens de créer.
Si tu es sur orange, il y a une manip à vérifier. Tu va dans le 1er onglet et sur réglage du serveur. Vérifie s'il le port est bien 25 et pas autre chose. Si c'est pas le cas, mets 25!!! 
Après tu va dans l'onglet "Avancé" et tu met dans la case port le nombre 25
Tu enregistre tout et tu ferme Mail

   4ème étape
Tu relance Mail.
Et normalement tu profite de la vie car tout marche et que maintenant tu seras plus obligé de passer par homtail pour consulter tes mails!!!
Soit tu m'écris pour dire que j'ai oublié un truc!!

J'espère que ça pourras aider des personnes


----------



## Liyad (30 Juin 2007)

smtp.hotmail.fr ne fonctionne pas ...

Je met quoi &#224; la place ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2007)

Il faut mettre smtp."ton opérateur".fr
Par exemple smtp.orange.fr
Ps: Fai=tnfournisseur d'accès
Tu peux voir la liste sur internet


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2007)

À l'adresse suivante par exemple
http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/sujet-893-serveurs-pop-et-smtp-des-principaux-fai
Dis-moi si tu as encore des problèmes


----------



## Liyad (30 Juin 2007)

donc j'ai mis localhost... rien n'a faire sa ne marche pas :'(

Je ne recois rien, je n'&#233;met rien...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2007)

Mais Localhst que tu as récupérée à l'adresse que je t'ai envoyée correspond à Hotmail.
*Ce n'est pas ça!!!*
Pour faire simple tu es sur internet grâce à qui??? Orange, Alice, Free????
Et c'est à partir de ça (fai) que tu trouveras dans la liste les serveurs smtp
exemple:
smtp.free.fr       pour free
smtp.fr.aol.com          pour aol
smtp.neuf.fr              pour 9 télécom
smtp.cegetel.net      pour cegetel
smtp.dbmail.com        pour Dharty

Allez Bonne chance


----------



## Liyad (2 Juillet 2007)

Ok, tout va de mieu en mieu, il me dis d&#233;sormais que la connection a &#233;chou&#233; car le serveur "127.0.0.1" a refus&#233; une connexion sur le port 11110.

Une id&#233;e ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Je suis étonné du nombre de ton port!!!!
IL faut que dans MacfreePop tu mettes 2000 et également dans les préférences mails du ton compte hotmail. 
Je crois avoir fait une boulette dans mon explication. Je reprend ça au claire  
Dans mail quant tu as crée ton compte, tu le séléctionne et tu va dans le dernier onglet et pour le port tu mets 2000 et non 25 (le nombre 25 est à mettre dans le réglage du serveur si tu es sur Orange)
Essaye-ça et di moi ce qui ce passe.
Sinon pour le serveur smtp tu as mis quoi??? Car le problème vient peut-être de ton Fai!!
Bonne chance


----------



## Liyad (2 Juillet 2007)

Bon, sa a l'air d'être ok, il me demande maintenant un mot de passe pour le serveur 127.0.0.1 ... Je met quoi ?

Pour le smtp j'ai mi smtp.fr.aol.com


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Regarde dans les préférence de Mails et toujours dans le 3ème onglets et tu décoche "utiliser ssl".
Si le problème persiste, tu as dû te tromper lors de la création de ton compte POP lorsqu'il te proposer de gérer l'authentification.
Recré en un et dis moi où tu bloque
On va y arriver!!!


----------



## Liyad (2 Juillet 2007)

Bon... tout a l'air ok, sa fait quelques minutes que la petite roue grisse tourne... je sais que j'ai 14 mails non lus sur ma boite, j'attend de voir ce que sa donne...

Normal que ce soit si long ???

PS : il vient de m'en trouver 1 apr&#233;s bien 5 min de recherche... c'est bien long je trouve...

En tout cas merci pour ton aide !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Alors c'est tout à fait normal
Mais il va chercher tout tes mails, lus et non lus ce qui prends beaucoup beaucoup de temps.
Pour ma part, j'en ai profiter pour supprimer 99% de mes messages.
Si tu sais qua qu'il t'en reste des non lus, je te conseil de les lire avant par internet et aprèd lancé mail. Tuot verras mois t'en a plus ça seras rapide
Heureux que ca marche maintenant


----------



## Liyad (2 Juillet 2007)

Oui, ma boite hotmail est bourr&#233; de mails lus...

En tout cas merci vraiment pour ton aide !!!


----------



## Liyad (2 Juillet 2007)

Parfait ^^ Effectivement, 762 messages lus...

Une derniere petite question : comment le param&#233;trer pour qu'il recherche les mails allez fr&#233;quement dans la journ&#233;e ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Alors quant tu ouvre Mail, il le fait automatiquement comme que un grand garçon
Sinon soit tu le fait manuelement en appuyant sur le bouton relever en ayant au préalable sélectionner tn compte hotmail dans la colonne de gauche
Soit tu bidouille dans Préférences Système de Mail dans l'onglet Généralité ou tu peux regler le relevement du courrier
D'autres questions??????


----------



## Liyad (2 Juillet 2007)

Parfais, je l'ai r&#233;gl&#233; &#224; 5 minutes...

Merci, tout est parfait ^^ Merci de ta patience


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Mais ce fût avec un grand plaisirs!!!
Maintenant le prochain qui se pose des questions je te le laisse??


----------



## Liyad (2 Juillet 2007)

Bah il aura juste &#224; relire ... 

Et &#233;viter de le faire comme un gros bourin contrairement &#224; moi


----------



## totomao (5 Juillet 2007)

Bonsoir
J'ai un macbook depuis trois semaines et j'apprends grace aux differentes lectures sur ce forum a m'en servir.
J'ai un petit soucis avec ma config de mail pour mon adresse hotmail.com.
J'ai reussi a configurer mes adresses orange, ca marche sans probleme.
J'ai suivi la marche a suivre d'antoine 59 avec freepop et creer un compte, mais ca marche pas. Je voudrais virer freepop, mais quand je vide ma corbeille ,il me dit que je ne peux pas car freepop.log est utilisé. Comment je fais, pour virer ca et repartir de 0, car il m'ait impossible d'aller ds le deuxieme onglet de freepop et il ne se fermer pas comme par magie quand je lancais freepop. Je voudrais le reinstaller, je pense qu'il s'est passé un truc pendant l'instal
Merci de vos aides


----------



## totomao (5 Juillet 2007)

ola
Je viens de me relire, désolé pour l'ignoble faute  " il m'est impossible " (verbe etre bien sûr)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Déja tu bloque où??? Llyade a reussi, moi aussi alors c'est possible:love: 
Le problème que tu rencontre avec MacFreePop (FPM par la suite, c'est plus court ) est peut-être que tu n'a pas fais le fameux "Checking for Updates". 
Sinon si ca marche pas ce n'est pas forcement à cause de MFP mais de la façon que tu as procédé.
Donc si tu veux dis moi où ça bloque et je pourrais t'aider


----------



## gary159 (7 Juillet 2007)

Alors moi j'ai un iMac G4 avec mac os 10.4 Tiger branché par ethernet à la dernière 9box

J'ai suivi tes instruction à la lettre sauf qu'à la fin sa ne marche pas.
Je reçois notement ce message:

"Il existe peut-être un problème avec le serveur de courrier électronique ou le réseau. Vérifiez les réglages du compte "Mon compte hotmail" ou réessayez.

Erreur détectée par le serveur : Le serveur "127.0.0.1" a refusé une connexion sur le port 110"

ensuite il me propose de cliquer sur : " rester déconecté" ou "se connecter"

mais dans les deux cas je ne reçois pas mes messages et donc ma boite est vide
si tu pourais m'éclairer


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2007)

Bon apparament, il a plusieurs soucis 
Déja as-tu lu mon 2ème poste qui explique que j'ai fait une erreur. Je me re-explique.  
Au niveau du port, dans préférence système tu doit mettre 2000 et non 25 (25 est le nombre que pour moi je doit mettre dans le réglages du serveur)
Sinon autre source de problèmes possibles MFP (As-tu fais toutes les uploads + cocher les 2ème cases et la dernière + cocher port 2000 et le serveur en 127.0.0.1)
Sinon si le problème persiste c'est peut-être à cause de ton Fai qui bloque tel ou tel port. Pour cela tu peut appeler tn servive ckient et expliquer tn problème de port (tu peux essayer 587 au cas où)
Bonne chance:love:


----------



## gary159 (7 Juillet 2007)

Alors déjà ya une avancé parcequ'avant quand je m'étais start Mac free pop et bien ça ne disparaisé pas. MAintenant ça marche le logiciel quite tout seul.

Mais par contre tjrs le meme message.

c quoi 587?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2007)

Bon alors le problème de MFP est apparement régler, c'est un bon début
Sinon regarde dans Préférences de Mail, tu séléctionne ton compte et tu va dans le 1er onglet et sur réglage du serveur. Regarde qu'elle est le chiffre indiqué et s'il la coche SSl est coché.
Sinon tu es sur d'avoir suivi mes indiqcations au niveau de l'authentification et de l'emploie du SS???
Dis moi quoi, bonne chance


----------



## totomao (7 Juillet 2007)

Bonsoir
Je reponds un peu tard, désolé. Merci Antoine. Mon problème est réglé. J'ai réinstallé MFP et fait un checking et ca MARCHE;;;;;. Miracle. C'est trop cool, mais je pense que je serais incapable de le refaire hihiihihihihihi;
Merci encore et a plus.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2007)

Bon alors c'est cool, Totomao c'est régler ya plus que Gary157!!lol
Tu verras le monde sous un autre jour!! Plus besoin de lancer Safari ou autre pour voir ses mails


----------



## gary159 (8 Juillet 2007)

En faite j'ai essayer plusieurs chiffre dans réglages serveru mais à chaque fois ça marche pas, j'ai notement essayer : 110, 25, 2000 voila.

Est ce que je dois cocher la case SSL?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

Alors comme ça tu n'as pas lu tout le fil  
Va voir le post 14, je te laisse la surpise
Sinon appele tn Fai et demande s'il y a des modification au niveau du port d'envoi.
Dis-nous ce qu'il en devient
Bonne chance


----------



## gary159 (12 Juillet 2007)

bon enfaite jabandonne puisque a chaque fois que je change des parametres ca fait bugger tous les comptes de mon ordi. Voila en tout cas merci et bonne vac...


----------



## Patdemille (18 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour, voila je suis nouveau sur mac, un macbook tous neuf de hier, et je cherche a configuré bien sur hotmail de .... sur mail. Je viens bien sur de lire tous le topic et surtout les réponses d'antoine59, j'ai aussitot essayé tous ça donc:
- telecharger le petit soft qui vas bien cousin 
- configurer Mail comme il et apparement expliqué
et bien sur c le drame ça ne fonctionne pas, donc je relis tous ça et il y as un truc que je n'arrive pas a faire, qui vas peut etre vous paraitre tous con mais je n'arrive pas a:

"Tu va dans "extra Option" puis dans le 1er onglet tu coches les 2 premières cases et la dernière.
Ensuite dans l'onglet du millieu tu mets dans 2000 dans la 1er case en n'ouliant pas de la cochée et 127.0.0.1 dans celle d'a côté (address).
Tu lance Macrefreepop et par magie la fenêtre va se fermer."

pourais je avoir un peu plus d'indication pour faire cette manip, pour rappel je suis nouveaux sur mac, competent sur un pc, mais un pau destabilisé sur la pomme.. 

A l'aide antoine59 ... merci d'avance et désolé du dérangement


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

ALor reprenons depuis le début, je commence à être rodé 
Tu lélécharge MFP (macfreepop) et tu n'oublie pas de faire les updates.
IL faut après que tu cliques sur extra option, une fenêtre va alors s'ouvrir.
Et la tu verras les trois onglets précédament indiqués et tu coches les cases que j'ai mentionnées. Compris??
Bonne chance


----------



## Patdemille (19 Juillet 2007)

Merci de ta reponse, je viens de m'apercevoir que je n'avais pas pris le bon macfreepop. Je suis vrament desolé je viens a l'instant de recup le bon fichier et comme par magie, j'ai enfin le fameux extra option .....
J'avais apparement recup freepop et pas macfreepop.
et la apparement ça fonctionne ça recupere doucement mais surement .... encore merci pour tous ....


----------



## Calamity Jane (28 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Juste une petite question : j'ai bien suivi la procédure décrite plus haut, tout fonctionne correctement à part que MacFreePops s'installe directement sur le bureau, et même déplacé dans les applications, il n'apparait pas dans les préférences systèmes "ouverture" !
Donc je suis systématiquement obligée de le lancer à l'ouverture de mon Mac Book pour pouvoir rapatrier mes mails via Mail...
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider svp ? Merci


----------



## Alek-s (29 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour. 
Tout d'abord merci à antoine59 pour son tuto. Je vois Mail en train de rappatrier mon courrier donc la procédure s'est bien déroulée. Mais une fois ceci fait, MFP il sert à quoi? Est-ce que je peut le virer ou est-il indispensable pour dire à Mail d'aller chercher le courrier là ou il faut? Nan parceque j'aime pas avoir trop d'applis au démarrage.


----------



## ThomasPF (31 Juillet 2007)

Salut &#224; tous,

Tout d'abord merci &#224; Antoine59 pour sa patience et ses explications on ne peut plus claires.

J'ai n&#233;anmoins un soucis 

En effet, j'ai suivi toutes les directives &#224; la lettre, et &#231;a fonctionne, &#224; un d&#233;tail pr&#232;s:

- j'arrive &#224; envoyer des mails
- je n'arrive pas &#224; visualiser mes messages non lus, ni aucun autre message d'ailleurs (alors que via le site hotmail, j'en ai pas mal de "non lus"): dans "boite de r&#233;ception" il n'y a pas de mail alors qu'il devrait y en avoir...

Une solution &#224; cet (&#233;pineux  ) probl&#232;me ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

Bon je réponds que maintetenant, je suis au fin fond de la Bosnie, donc l'accès à Internet est assez difficile? je fais court.
Alors pour Calamity Jane il faut que tu ailles dans Préférences Système poius ouverture mais c'est à TOI d'aller chercher macfreepop dans tes applications en cliquant sur la touches +.
Pour Alek-s, Oui mfp est indispensable car c'est lui qui permet de faire le lien avec les ports, donc si tu le vire, + de hotmail dans mail alors laisse-le... 
Enfin pour ThomasPF, regarde bien au niveau de la sécuritée employé et du pports d'envoie, le pb vient aussi peut-être de to fai. Sinon pour aller plus loins d'autres informations seront les bienvenus.
    et Bonne chance


----------



## Calamity Jane (2 Août 2007)

Merci Antoine pour ta réponse  
Entre temps j'avais trouvé la solution toute seule  

Par contre, j'ai remarqué que quand tu supprime des mails via Mail, ceux-ci ne se suppriment pas sur Hotmail comme c'est le cas avec Outlook par exemple...
Je trouve ça embêtant, mais bon, je fais avec


----------



## NewOnMac (12 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir un MacBook et suis ravi de mon choix..
J'ai suivi les instructions d'Antoine59 pour l'installaion et le paramétrage de MacFreePops, et tout fonctionne parfaitement (pour l'instant !), donc un grand merci à lui, et aux autres qui ont posé de judicieuses questions.
Petites questions, à mon tour, d'ordre pratique: 

1) est-il possible de synchroniser les boîtes Mail et Webmail afin qu'un message supprimé sur Mail le soit également sur le Webmail (en l'occurence, Hotmail) ?
2) je suis toujours en vadrouille avec mon MacBook: j'imagine que je n'aurai aucun problème à recevoir mes Hotmails sur Mail en chopant un signal Wifi non protégé, ou encore en me branchant sur l'Ethernet d'un pote, mais qu'en sera t'il de l'envoi ? Je suis client Orange, j'ai paramétré l'envoi sur smtp.orange.fr, tout fonctionne... chez moi. Mais qu'en sera t'il ailleurs.... dehors quoi  

En espérant qu'Antoine est revenu sain et sauf de Bosnie... 

Merci d'avance !

Alexandre


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

NewOnMac a dit:


> En espérant qu'Antoine est revenu sain et sauf de Bosnie...



Merci de t'en soucier  :love: 
Hé oui j'ai survécu à la Bosnie, qui au passage est vraiment impressionnante et Sarajevo est une ville surprenante.
Revenons à nos moutons. Je suis content que tu ai réussi à tout faire fonctionner (comme tu es sur orange, tu a vus la petite astuce à faire... )
Pour tes questions. Je te dis non à la première (en tout cas, j'ai pas réussi) et non aussi pour la seconde... À moins qu'on me détrompe et dans ce cas ça m'arrangerais bien aussi 
Je suis désolé


----------



## NewOnMac (13 Septembre 2007)

Eh bien merci pour ta réponse. 
Cela dit, je m'en doutais un peu (beaucoup)...
En revanche, si je me crée une adresse @mac.com, le problème devrait être résolu, n'est ce pas ? Enfin, je veux dire pour recevoir et surtout ENVOYER des mails à partir de MAIL quand je suis en déplacement...

Alexandre


----------



## MacS Addict (14 Septembre 2007)

Antoine je te remercie pour ton aide car depuis mardi j'ai mon hotmail sur MAIL!!! (apr&#232;s des heures de gal&#232;re). Mais depuis ce matin (vendredi), un truc me bloc. A chaque fois que j'allume MAIL il me demande le mot de passe de la BAL. Jusque la rien de sp&#233;cial. Mais on dirait qu'il ne reconnait pas le mot de passe du coups il me le demande tte les 10s pourtant g rien chang&#233; ni modifi&#233;. Si tu as une r&#233;ponse...

merci


----------



## MacS Addict (14 Septembre 2007)

J'ai oubli&#233; de pr&#233;ciser que j'arrive quand m&#234;me &#224; envoyer des Mail mais je ne re&#231;oit plus les nouveaux.

a+


----------



## NewOnMac (14 Septembre 2007)

Depuis ce matin (passage de Hotmail à Windows Live), mot de passe demandé à chaque connexion, mais mot de passe refusé ! Y'a eu changement de serveur avec ce passage sur Windows Live ?

Merci,

Alexandre


----------



## MacS Addict (14 Septembre 2007)

ça n'aura duré que 3jour...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

Je crois que c'est juste un petit problème de ton Fai, il est peut-être un peu surchargé.
Je te conseil d'attendre et/ou de relancer Mail.
Pour ma part, je suis passé par curiosité à LiveHotmail il y a de ca 1 semaine et pas de problème depuis


----------



## NewOnMac (14 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse... Ca ne marche toujours pas. 
En passant sur LiveHotmail, tu n'as chang&#233; aucun des param&#232;tres de Mail ? Le serveur de r&#233;ception est toujours le m&#234;me (127.0.0.1) ?

Le message que je re&#231;ois est invariablement le m&#234;me:

Le serveur POP &#8220;127.0.0.1&#8221; a refus&#233; le mot de passe de l'utilisateur &#8220;mon adressse@hotmail.com&#8221;

Veuillez entrer &#224; nouveau votre mot de passe ou annuler l'op&#233;ration.

Je ne vois pas trop comment &#231;a pourrait &#234;tre un probl&#232;me de FAI....

Si tu as une id&#233;e, cher Antoine !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

NewOnMac a dit:


> Si tu as une idée, cher Antoine !



Ce n'est que trop d'honneur, surtout que j'ai pas la solution :love:  
Èventuellement tu peux vérifié les préférences de ton compte hotmail au niveau du ssl et de l'authentification ainsi que de ton mot de passe  
J'espère que ca va s'arranger car c'est tellement pratique de passer par Mail pour lire ces mail sans passer par l'interface laide avec plein de pub...


----------



## vivlo (14 Septembre 2007)

bonjour,

tout d'abord un grrrrrrand merci pour le tuto, et je voudrais me joindre aux suppliques de NewOnMac et MacsAddict, car j'ai exactement le même problème... j'ai recréé le compte, pas d'erreur possible visible avec macfreepop et le paramétrage du compte POP...

_Le serveur POP 127.0.0.1 a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur monadresse@hotmail.com

Veuillez entrer à nouveau votre mot de passe ou annuler l'opération.
_
Par contre j'ai remarqué un truc bizarre, à chaque fois que je relance mfp la case "answer on the port [2000]" est décochée. Est ce normal ?? Un autre truc, le plugin "freepops.lua" n'a pas de nom et la page de description affiche : "Unable to parse the plug-in!!!". Or free est mon fai..; Est ce votre cas NewOnMac et MacsAddict ? Parce qu'alors, le problème pourrait venir de ce plugin, en imaginant qu'il serve à établir la connection avec free et qu'une récente mise à jour ait été foireuse ?...


----------



## vivlo (14 Septembre 2007)

bon, par contre, je sais pas vous, mais moi, j'peux envoyer des mails en utilisant Mail To Fetch qui utilise, lui, le port 11117 pour les envois (doit être pour ça que y'avait cette valeur dans les paramètres de liyad, s'il a essayé ce soft avant  ) mais je crois que l'envoi fonctionne même avec le port 2000, donc en utilisant le port de macfreepop... donc l'envoi ne doit pas être problématique... bref oilà.


----------



## NewOnMac (14 Septembre 2007)

... pour en avoir le coeur net, j'ai tenté de créer un nouveau compte MAIL avec une nouvelle adresse créée sur Windows Live Hotmail.
On me demande d'indiquer le serveur de réception, je remets 127.0.0.1, l'application MAIL teste ce serveur, et le message d'erreur est instantané: "le serveur 127.0.0.1 ne répond pas". Donc, faut mettre autre chose ... Mais quoi ?

J'ai essayé "localhost" comme cela est conseillé sur la page suivante, mais ça ne marche pas non plus...

http://email.about.com/od/macosxmailtips/qt/et_free_hotmail.htm

Je commence réellement à désepérer !


----------



## baptiste3000 (15 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis désolé d'intervenir un peu après la bataille. Je voulais faire exactement la même chose que Lyad, recevoir mes mails depuis hotmail.fr sur mail. Je pensais que c'était fichu, mais j'ai à nouveau un espoir.

J'ai fait comme antoine59 dit. Au moment de récupérer mes mails, dans mail, la roue tourne(une petite roue grise) et une fenetre apparaît en me demandant de taper mon mot de passe hotmail, ce que je fais.

Mais cette opération se répéte à l'infini. Je crois avoir fais tout ce que antoine59 dit de faire. Je suis completement largué, donc.

J'ai un mac book 2ghz et je n'ai pas de fournissuer d'accès cra je n'utilise mon mac que sur divers reseau wifi gratuit, chez mes parents mes colocs etc etc... 

un petit peu de lumière sur cette affaire serait la bienvenue. merci


----------



## baptiste3000 (15 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis désolé d'intervenir un peu après la bataille. Je voulais faire exactement la même chose que Lyad, recevoir mes mails depuis hotmail.fr sur mail. Je pensais que c'était fichu, mais j'ai à nouveau un espoir.

J'ai fait comme antoine59 dit. Au moment de récupérer mes mails, dans mail, la roue tourne(une petite roue grise) et une fenetre apparaît en me demandant de taper mon mot de passe hotmail, ce que je fais.

Mais cette opération se répéte à l'infini. Je crois avoir fais tout ce que antoine59 dit de faire. Je suis completement largué, donc.

J'ai un mac book 2ghz et je n'ai pas de fournissuer d'accès cra je n'utilise mon mac que sur divers reseau wifi gratuit, chez mes parents mes colocs etc etc... 

un petit peu de lumière sur cette affaire serait la bienvenue. merci

(j'ai posté par erreur ce message sur au mauvais endroit, mais ici il est à sa place, je m'excuse pour cette boulette.... c'est mon premier forum)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2007)

Bon je m'apercois que c'est le drame pour pas mal d'entre vous  
J'essaye de comprendre ce qui se passe mais là franchement je sèche du fait aussi que je n'ai pas ce problème.

En partant de ce fait, je pense qu'il y a une solution ou du moins une explication.
je vais détailler ma configuration qui marche:
-MacfreePop (faire attention de faire tous les checking updates)+ vérifier que les 2 premières cases soient cochées
-Un compte hotmail.fr mais je suis passer au Livehotmail...
-Serveur de réception: 127.0.0.1 (comme dans Macfreep)
-Serveur d'envoie: smtp.votre fai.fr (Dans mon cas smtp.orange.fr) avec 25 comme Port de Serveur.
-Dans l'onglet Avancé de Mail, il faut que le port soit 2000, que le ssl soit décoché et que dans le menu déroulant soit indiqué "mot de passe"

Bon j'espère que par ce détaillage, vous pourrez effectuer des recoupement
Bonne chance


----------



## vivlo (15 Septembre 2007)

je suis en hotmail.com... je reste persuad&#233; que c'est un abus de syst&#232;me de s&#233;curit&#233; de la part de Live mail sur les comptes .com, c'est &#233;trange, mais je vois que &#231;a :s d&#233;j&#224; hier en essayant de regarder des param&#232;tres avanc&#233;s dans ma messagerie hotmail sur internet, j'ai d&#251; retaper plusieurs fois mon mot de passe. Ptet que c'est l&#224; que le b&#226;t blesse. Mais ce serait vraiment tr&#232;s &#233;trange...:mouais:


----------



## polviak (15 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai le meme probleme que vous tous, c'est a dire impossible de recuperer mes mails hotmail via mail depuis 2 jours.
Ce qui m'interpelle le plus ce que ça a l'air de nous arriver en meme temps.
Sachant que sur le mac de ma copine qui utilise un autre utilitaire que MFP et qui en plus en en .fr alors que moi en .com ça ne marche pas non plus.

affaire a suivre...


----------



## vivlo (15 Septembre 2007)

Dans un autre sujet parlant de la même chose, trouvé ça :



greggorynque a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle j'ai trouvé ma soltion, si vous avez activé le mode windows live messenger, il suffit de ledesactiver (apres 14 pages de questionaires nazes) et vous pourrez importer L'INTEGRALITE de vos mails...



vais essayer, on va bien voir


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2007)

C'est m&#234;me plus qu'&#233;trange  
Franchement je suis a-ba-sourdi!! Chez moi aucun probl&#232;me (je touche du bois )
Vous avez v&#233;rifier dans les Pr&#233;f de Mail au niveau de l'authentification et du ssl??
Pour essayer, vous pouvez enlever toutes authentification, Vous relancez Mail et vous voyez ce que ca donne. Ce n'est qu'une id&#233;e

Ah pas c*, c'est vrai que je n'ai pas souscris, enfin si je me souviens bien, &#224; ce truc
Bonne chance, je suis assez confiant...


----------



## ignace (15 Septembre 2007)

comment on le desactive ?
je suis passe de hotmail a windows live, c ca ?
comment faire marche arriere


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2007)

Bon si je comprends bien dans la page Hotmail il y a sur la colonne de gauche trois sous-rubrique:
1. Live Messenger
2. Live Space
3. Live Hotmail
Pour ma part, je suis passer à Live Hotmail et c'est TOUT. Je n'ai pas toucher aux autres et donc pas fait les màj. 
Et je n'ai pas de problème pour recevoir mes mails "hotmail" vis Mail (Oulà désolé, il y a vraiment beaucoup de mail dans cette phrase  )
Donc comme il est dis plus haut, il faut pas toucher ou désactiver le truc Live Messenger
Bonne chance


----------



## ignace (15 Septembre 2007)

j'y comprends rien


----------



## vivlo (15 Septembre 2007)

bon... ce qu'il voulait dire apparemment dans ce message c'est qu'il fallait revenir &#224; l'hotmail tout con, l'originel, mais &#231;a on peut plus maintenant  car il n'existe plus. Donc &#224; d&#233;faut, je vais voir ce que &#231;a donne avec la version COMPLETE de live hotmail XD


----------



## vivlo (15 Septembre 2007)

&#231;a a l'air de marcher ... O.O...
faut un peu insister, c'est tr&#232;s long &#224; charger, j'ai d&#251; mettre tous mes messages en "non lus" mais &#231;a commence &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger... j'vous tiens au courant ^^


----------



## vivlo (15 Septembre 2007)

En fait non &#231;a ne marche pas, mail voit les messages sur le serveur mais ne veut rien t&#233;l&#233;charger... la roue tourne 3 secondes puis s'arr&#234;te :s
C'est d&#233;j&#224; pas mal car on peut faire le m&#233;nage facilement : on peut supprimer tous les messages du serveur qu'on veut.


----------



## vivlo (15 Septembre 2007)

j'y comprends plus rien 
Bon le point positif c'est que le probl&#232;me d'authentification a compl&#232;tement disparu. Mais...
Au bout d'un moment j'ai re&#231;u des message, mais il faut que je clique &#224; chaque fois sur "Relever" pour obtenir 1 message. Et l&#224; j'en suis &#224; 9 messages re&#231;us, pas moyen d'en avoir plus... vais voir dans les options de windows live hotmail :s


Edit : cela dit apparemment Mail rel&#232;ve les messages qui n'ont jamais &#233;t&#233; lus (et npn pas ceux qui sont 'marqu&#233;s comme non lus').


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2007)

Alors il ya un espoir ou non? 
Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que windows live propose 3 services (les 3 citées plus haut).
Pour ma part, je n'ai que modifier live hotmail. Peut-être que si vous avez touché aux autres services, cela a pû engendrer des problèmes
je sais pas trop, c'est juste des suppositions. J'essaye de proceder par recoupement pour vois ce qui a de différents entre votre config et la mienne qui marche


----------



## jmsa (16 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous
J'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que vous tous.
Je ne re&#231;ois plus les mails d'Hotmail dans AppleMail comme depuis que j'avais install&#233; MacFreePops(demande d'autentification &#224; chaque relev&#233.
Par contre, le compte Yahoo!Mail fonctionne toujours.
Sur le site d'Hotmail, je suis pass&#233; &#224; la nouvelle version (Windows live, je crois que c'est son nom) et c'est tout, je n'ai touch&#233; &#224; aucun r&#233;glage.
En esp&#232;rant qu'ensemble on puisse trouver une solution.

Bon courrage &#224; tous


----------



## flypig (17 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu aussi ce Pb avec Hotmail. C'est aussi un Pb d'autentification apr&#232;s le passage &#224; windows live..

Courage! On trouvera une solution.


----------



## totomao (17 Septembre 2007)

Salut à tous
Je rentre de congés sans acces au net, et j'ai le meme probleme que vous. Mail ne reconnait plus mon mot de passe hotmail. Les boules.
Par contre je peux aller sur hotmail et là, j'ai bien ma boite hotmail.com et mon mot de passe qui marche.. Mais je n'ai rien changé sur hotmail, ni live hotmail ou quoi que ce soit (j'etais meme pas au courant que quelque chose avait changé).

Merci d'avance à l'heureux bricoleur qui nous aidera, c'etait tellement pratique d'ouvrir tous ses comptes de messagerie (orange, yahoo, hotmail etc..) avec mail. Je precise que mes reglages mfp et autres sont ok.
Bye


----------



## MacS Addict (18 Septembre 2007)

MacS Addict est de retour avec Mail qui marche!!! Par contre j'ai pas la solution... Je peux juste vous dire ce que j'ai chang&#233; juste un truc. Mais je crois que ce probl&#234;me est r&#233;solu pour tous, vu que j'ai presque rien fait, bon voici mes indications au cas o&#249;:

- ma messagerie &#224; tjs &#233;t&#233; en .fr donc la th&#233;orie du .com ne tient pas
- j'ai tjs gard&#233; l'ancien hotmail car le nouveau n'&#233;tait pas navigable au d&#233;but avec safari (enc..&#233; de windows)
- j'ai chang&#233; de lieux de connection et je suis pass&#233; de "orange" (boulot) &#224; "free" (maison)(et j'ai configur&#233

apr&#232;s ttes ces choses que je n'ai pas fait &#231;a marche... Dc je crois ke &#231;a ne vient pas de nous et qu'antoine a eu de la chance.

a+ les mac addict


----------



## goueg (18 Septembre 2007)

Et ben voilou... moi aussi chuis définitivement privé de hotmail...j'ai le boules !!! c'est tombé en panne en même temps que vous tous !!.. et en effet je suis passé sur live hotmail...j'ai pas fait exprès !!   et y'a aucun moyen de faire machine arriere !! j'espère qu'on finira par trouver une sollution ....

En tout cas un grand merci d'avance à celui qui trouveras !! je lui payes même une biére !! ou douze !!


----------



## goueg (18 Septembre 2007)

*Bon..bon ..bon* ... après moultes recherches, l'option _*revenir à msn hotmail*_ n'existe plus !!! Super !!! vite une biére !!!


----------



## Marie230 (18 Septembre 2007)

je ss moi aussi nouvelle et jai moi meme un probleme malgres ttes les explications d'antoine59 jai deja téléchargé MPF seulement à chaque fois que je le lance le fameux 2000 est décoché est ce normal ??? merci de me repondre je sais que cest répétitif mais la pr tout vous dire je ss totalement perdue


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

Oui c'est normal que le port 2000 soit d&#233;coch&#233;. Du moment qu'il soit gris&#233; avec le nombre 2000 quand MFP est lanc&#233;, il y a pas de probl&#232;me.
N'oublie pas de faire les "checking updates" et v&#233;rifie que tu as tous fais dans l'ordre
Bonne chance


----------



## Marie230 (18 Septembre 2007)

ok daccord je vais tt verifier avt de te solliciter mais merci detre si present


----------



## Marie230 (18 Septembre 2007)

alors jai quasiment terminer le probleme cest que pour terminer il me demande ou il doit importer les donnes sachant ke je ss sur live mail.

ainsi il me propose
* microsoft entourage

* outlook

* claris emailer

* netscape mozilla

* udora

* mail pour mac os x

* autre mais ds ce cs il demande lemplacement de mes fichiers bal ???


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

Oulà mais tu es où??? 
Qui te demande ça??? Hotmail, Mail, MFP??
Je comprends pas bien


----------



## Marie230 (18 Septembre 2007)

mail jai oublié de préciser


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

No problème 
Mais sinon, je vois pas trop à quel moment Mail te demande ça!!!
Je t'avouerais que là je suis étonné, tu peux préciser à quel moment et/ou faire une capture d'écran??
Sinon, tu as déja essayer quelquechose?


----------



## Marie230 (18 Septembre 2007)

Marie230 a dit:


> mail jai oublié de préciser


pas de probleme mais comment faire une capture décran je ss dsl mais je ss un peu perdu


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233; pour le temps de r&#233;ponse
Alors la capture d'&#233;cran va permetre pour t'aider de voir ce que Mai te demande de nos propres yeux.
Pour en faire-une, tu peux passer par Apercu puis tu va dans Fichier>capture>&#233;cran diff&#233;r&#233;. Apr&#232;s il suffit de faire un lien pour qu'on puisse voir l'image qui seras prise.
Si c'est trop compliqu&#233; dis-moi exactement quant-est que Mail te demande &#231;a.


----------



## Marie230 (18 Septembre 2007)

c'est juste apres avoir mis le smtp dailleur jai mis hotmail je ne sais pas si cest bon et toi tu avais mis que je tomberai sur un recap or je ne lai pas eu


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

Déja assure-toi que tu as fais tout ce qui concerne Macfreepop ( càd Faire tous les checking updates+port à 2000 + 127.0.0.1 comme adresse, tout ca dans l'onglet extra Option) 

Dans mail, le smtp doit correspondre à ton FAI (fournisseur d'accès) style si tu es sur orange "smtp.orange.fr" donc rien à voir avec hotmail


----------



## Marie230 (18 Septembre 2007)

ok daccor lol je viens de changer pour wanadoo dc maintenant jai bien la page me disant que mon compte a bien était crée mais pourtant celui ci ne fonctionne pas


----------



## Marie230 (18 Septembre 2007)

voila jai quelque chose de concret ce message derreur : 


Il existe peut-être un problème avec le serveur de courrier électronique ou le réseau. Vérifiez les réglages du compte "Live Messenger" ou réessayez.

Erreur détectée par le serveur : Le serveur "127.0.0.1" a refusé une connexion sur le port 25.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

Marie230 a dit:


> ok daccor lol je viens de changer pour wanadoo


J'en conclue que tu es chez Orange 
On a donc exactement la m&#234;me config (au passage c'est une adresse .fr ou .com ton hotmail?)
Sinon, metx exatement ce que je t'indique:
- A chaque fois tu mets ton adresse compl&#232;te m&#234;me pour ton nom
- tu mets 127.0.0.1 comme serveur de r&#233;ception et 2000 comme port
- serveur smtp tu mets "smtp.orange.fr"
- Quand tu as fais, s&#233;lectionne le compte que tu viens de cr&#233;er dnas les pr&#233;f de Mail. Tu va dans le 1er onglet et sur r&#233;glage du serveur. V&#233;rifie s'il le port est bien 25 et pas autre chose. Si c'est pas le cas, mets 25!
Essaye-&#231;a et dis moi o&#249; &#231;a coince

Edit: V&#233;rifie si la case ssl est bien d&#233;coch&#233;e ainsi que le r&#233;glage de l'authentification


----------



## Marie230 (18 Septembre 2007)

il ya du nouveau je peux envoyer des messages par Mail a mon adresse ke je recoi via hotmail cad en consultant ma boite en me connectant normalement à messenger mais parcontre je ne les recoi pas sur mail il menvoi ce message derreur cest a ne rien ny comprendre alors si toi tu y voi plus clair ....

il existe peut-être un problème avec le serveur de courrier électronique ou le réseau. Vérifiez les réglages du compte "Live Messenger" ou réessayez.

Erreur détectée par le serveur : Le serveur "127.0.0.1" a refusé une connexion sur le port 25.


merci pr tt


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

Je t'avouerais que je comprends pas tout:rose: 
La fatigue probablement... 
Tu arrive &#224; lire des messages envoy&#233; via Mail mais &#224; partir de quel compte? tu t'aoto-envoie des mails, c'est-ca?? Je dois me tromper...
Est-tu sur que MacfreePop est lanc&#233; et actif avec 2000 comme port et 127.0.0.1? Il faut que la petite enveloppe soit verte (n'oublie pas de cliquer sur la case pour q'il se ferme automatiquement apr&#232;s lancement tout en continuant &#224; fonctionner)


----------



## Marie230 (19 Septembre 2007)

je viens de redemarer mon mac ,au démarage mpf ainsi que mail souvrent simultanément ou bout dune minute environ mpf s'éteint, l'envelope redevient blanche ( est ce normal ?) mais a aucun moment je peux recevoir de mail néanmoins comme je te lai préciser je peux envoyer un message via mail dou le probleme jen dédui ke cela ne peut pas etre un probleme de connection. je ne sais pas ce que tu en penses. en tt cas je te remerci de chercher autant de solution la fatigue se fai sentir dc jspr que la nuit ns apportera des solutions ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

Si tu arrive à envoyer mais pas à recevoir le problème vient du serveur de reception et surement de la liaison avec MFP
Si tu veux, envoie-moi un mp (message privé via ton tableau de bord) avec ton adresse (une qui marche ) et je t'enverrais des captures de mes préférences Mail (petite précision, c'est pour éviter de mettre sur un forum mon adresse et tout ce qui va avec  )


----------



## goueg (19 Septembre 2007)

*Victoire !!!! 
*Me revoilou !!! je me suis tappé tout le forum de freepop ..pour enfin revenir avec une solution ..enfin chez moi sa marche...Tout dabord dans le nouveau patch *hotmail.lua* il y a une faute !! _*ligne : 1285*_

Arrêtez mail et macfreepop si ils sont en marche, faites "pomme F", tappez : *hotmail.lua ...*là, vous voyez le chemin ou se trouve le fichier !! vous allez le chercher, faite une copie sur le bureau, ouvrez le genre avec Smultron c'est un éditeur de texte et de code GRATUIT...cherchez la ligne : 1285
qui ressemble à çà :
post = string.format(globals.strCmdDeletePostLiveOls, internalState.strMBox, ...ect

il faut remplacer *"LiveOls" *par* "LiveOld"* puis ré-enregistrer le doc et le remplacer là ou il était ...Et ensuite malheureusement il faut aller sur hotmail et passer en version compléte live hotmail... une fois chose faite, relancer MacFreePop puis..Mail et là normalement vos mail arrivent de nouveau dans la boiboite !!! 

Voilà j'espère que sa marchera chez vous...


----------



## jmsa (19 Septembre 2007)

Eh ben Bravo Goueg !
 
Je viens de faire ce que tu as dit ET CA MARCHE !!!
Respect !

Je précise juste que pour passer à la version complète de Live Hotmail, il faut être sur Firefox (et non sur Safari)

Et grand merci


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

En effeet, bien joué!! 
De mon côté, la phrase était deja bonne, je sais pas pourquoi, mais au moins ça explique pourquoi chez moi ça marché et pas chez les autres


----------



## goueg (20 Septembre 2007)

Cool !! ...mais c'est à surveiller quand même..car je me suis aperçu hier, qu'un mail (hotmail) ne voulais pas se déplacer jusque dans ma boite Mail...
*Bug "made in Windows Live" ??* je sais pas trop.. car depuis d'autres arrivent bien...(putain y sont balaise chez windows ! ils arrivent même a nous faire vivre le stress du PC alors qu'on est sur MAC !!!)

A++


----------



## julienlb (21 Septembre 2007)

Question, j'ai suivis toute cette procedure (meme si j'ai un compte live mail plus que je paye 20/mois) et qd je réouvre mail il me demande mon mot de passe je le tape (le bon, j'ai verifié) et il le refuse!!!! comment faire!!!!

merci d'avance


----------



## julienlb (21 Septembre 2007)

hey, le logiciel  Smultron que tu as conseillé se télécharge qu'en .exe et de ce fait il ne fonctionne pas sur mac!!!!


----------



## goueg (21 Septembre 2007)

désolé pour le liens..en Voici un autre direct sur le site Smultron
pour ton probléme je vois pas trop...surtout si tu payes ..


----------



## Mahelita (22 Septembre 2007)

La manipe ne marche pas... C'est la fin du monde -_-


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2007)

Quelle manip ? quel probl&#232;me ?


----------



## Mahelita (22 Septembre 2007)

Le probl&#232;me du passage de hotmail &#224; hotmail live et Mail. Depuis ce changement il n'est plus possible de relever les mails du compte hotmail avec Mail. Apparament c'etait due a une erreure de codage dans le fichier hotmail.lua de Macfreepops (Liveols au lieu de Liveold). Mais meme en corrigant cette faute il m'est tjrs impossible de relever les mails. Apparament cette manipulation a march&#233;e pour deux personnes et a &#233;chou&#233;e pour 2 autres (et un autre qui a un hotmail.lua sans faute depuis le d&#233;but -_-). Je vais esseiller de repasser a la version "incomplette" de live hotmail meme si apparament il faut avoir la complette pour que sa marche.
Edit: Le changement de version ne change rien...
Edit': Je sais pas si sa change qq chose mais la faut est chez moi a la ligne 1222 et non 1285 (y a meme pas de live dans la ligne 1285)
Edit'': En activant la page Aujourd'hui lors de l'ouverture le hotmail j'arrive a recevoir un mail a la foie...
Edit''': OMG!!! J'y suis arriv&#233;! Parcontre je ne peut pas dire ce que j ai fait car j ai bidouill&#233; avec plusieurs fichier hotmail.lua, chang&#233; des options sur hotmail (sa je m'en souvien, langue en Anglais et Aujourd'hui a l'ouverture)


----------



## goueg (23 Septembre 2007)

h&#233;llo ! 
bon ben le principal c'est que sa marche chez toi...mais j'avoues que c'est plut&#244;t mystique depuis le passage &#224; live hotmail..pour certain sa marche et pour d'autre non...Si quelqu'un est balaise en italien ou en anglais..il faudrait surveiller de pret le forum freepop..http://freepops.diludovico.it/

Parceque perso, j'ai fait s'que j'ai pu mais chuis pas du tout italophone... j'ai juste quelques notions d'anglais..


----------



## Liyad (23 Septembre 2007)

Perso, sa ne marche pas ...


----------



## ignace (23 Septembre 2007)

salut pour moi, apres avoir fait la manip sur le fichier hotmail,lua etmis la langue en anglais etlaisser la page "aujourd'hui" s'ouvrir sur les reglage windows live cela fonctionne un peu pour la premiere fois depuis un an. c'est a dire que je parvien a recuperer un message hotmail a la fois mais je viens de faire un test en enoyant un message depuis une autre boite et il n'est tjs pas arrivé. cela fait 10 minutes deja.


----------



## Liyad (23 Septembre 2007)

Perso la reception est bonne, c'est l'envoi qui est impossible.

Je vais tester avec la page en US.


----------



## Mahelita (23 Septembre 2007)

@Ignace: Va sur le forum freepops et télécharge le ficher hotmail.lua qui t est proposé dans une des discussions du forum (surtt ne télécharge pas le fichier officiel). Sa devrai marcher.


----------



## greggorynque (24 Septembre 2007)

venez rejoindre lefil d&#233;di&#233; ce sera cool 

merci pour la manip je teste de suite


----------



## Mahelita (24 Septembre 2007)

Mauvaises nouvelles, mon Mail ne marche plus -_- J'aurais eu 2 jours de paix... Si jms quelqu un a eu le meme problème et l a résolut je veut bien savoir comment


----------



## camaf (25 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous

après 10 j d'impossibilité de connexion à hotmail par mail, j'ai lancé une mise à jour de MacFreePops, et par miracle mon Mail à relever les messages Hotmail sans pb,
reste pb pour Yahoo...


----------



## greggorynque (25 Septembre 2007)

oui probleme fix&#233; par un MAJ (enfin je crois car j'avais corrig&#233; le pb mais une MAJ a chang&#233; le fichier..)

Par contre il m'a ret&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; un bonne 50 de mails de chaque boite, mais c'est rapide de supprimmer les doublons (trier par lu ou non  )


----------



## goueg (25 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous !!! oui en effet il vient bien d'y avoir une mise à jour sur FreePop ...j'ai tout re-reçu en double ... sa vas peut être débloquer certain d'entre vous qui sont encore en panne..!!??  si la Màj n'est pas faites pensez à la lancer


----------



## Liyad (25 Septembre 2007)

Perso, je recoi mais je n'émet pas... Il y a smtp.fr.aol.com ><

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


----------



## vivlo (25 Septembre 2007)

j'ai cru comprendre que aol n'avaient pas de serveur smtp ou de pop, j'sais plus lequel des deux... va voir sur le site "comment ça marche" pour avoir cette liste des serveurs pop et smtp en fonction des fournisseurs.

Bon sinon je repasse pour dire que chez moi ça marche  effectivement ça marchait plus ou moins avant cett efameuse mise à jour et là ça marche du tonnerre. Enfin presque j'ai pas encore téléchargé tout ce qu'y avait sur ma boîte mail. Et je sais pas si ça efface me smessages sur msn live mail au fur et à mesure.


----------



## MacS Addict (25 Septembre 2007)

pour moi idem c'est une histoire DE MISE &#224; JOUR!!!!! Ouvrez donc votre application et cliquez sur le bouton update!!!! c'est EASY

On s'est bien fait ch..r mais notre solidarit&#233; &#224; une fois de plus triomph&#233;e! Windows &#224; des soucis &#224; se faire.


a+


----------



## julienlb (2 Octobre 2007)

J'avais pris l'option live mail plus et j'ai tenter de configurer via leur recommandations, ce son des nazes chez microsoft, alors j'ai résilié dans le délais de 1 mois et suis allé chez gmail, c'est gratuit et ca se configure en un tour de main! A bon entendeur...


----------



## flypig (19 Octobre 2007)

ça marche, vraiment super ton tuto!!! Merci bcp!!


----------



## Soul (27 Octobre 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour ce tuto. Il fonctionne &#224; merveille... enfin presque pour moi. Au d&#233;but, je fais toutes les manips, et tout se passe bien. Je me retrouve avec un Mail qui rel&#232;ve mes messages Hotmail. Jusque l&#224; tout va bien. 
Je pars de chez moi pour quelques courses, je reviens et je me remets sur Mail pour voir l'avanc&#233;e de mes messages Hotmail sur Mail. Mais l&#224;, un probl&#232;me intervient : tout d'abord le serveur 127.0.0.1 ne reconna&#238;t pas l'adresse monadresse@hotmail.com (il me semble que c'&#233;tait ce message). L&#224; je me dis qu'avec la mis en veille, il est possible que Macfreepops se soit arr&#234;t&#233;. Alors je d&#233;cide de le rouvrir. L&#224; le port 2000 n'est plus coch&#233; (j'ai l'impression que je suis pas le seul), pas grave je le recoche. Puis je run Macfreepops. Mais l&#224; le start ne fonctionne pas, et il y a toujours &#233;crit "Macfreepops is not running". J'avais pris soin de bien quitter Mail auparavant... Bon qu'&#224; cela ne tienne, je vais v&#233;rifier mes r&#233;glages Mail, mais rien ne cloche. Alors tentative d'envoi d'un message, au cas o&#249; : et l&#224; on me dit que "L&#8217;adresse monadresse@hotmail.com de l'exp&#233;diteur a &#233;t&#233; rejet&#233;e par le serveur smtphm.sympatico.ca" et me demande donc logiquement de choisir un autre serveur d'envoi.
En tout cas, j'ai bien l'impression que mon adresse fait des siennes. Pourtant pas de probl&#232;mes avec Hotmail...
Si quelqu'un a la r&#233;ponse j'en serai ravi ! 

Edit: Je re&#231;ois bien les mails, sans probl&#232;me, malgr&#233; le fait que MAcfreePops ne semble pas &#234;tre en run. En revanche, toujours impossible d'envoyer...


----------



## Mahelita (28 Octobre 2007)

Si j'ai bien compris ton problème est que tu recois les mails de ton compte hotmail (sa c'est bien ^^) mais que tu ne peut pas envoyer de mails avec ce même compte.
D'entrée je peut te dire que macfreepops n'a aucun effet sur le couriel sortant, donc qu il marche ou pas c'est égale (même si c'est très bizard que tu puisse relever tes mails avec un mfp défectueu).
Le problème vient donc a prioris de ton choix de port sortant smtp.
Si parcontre tu as un autre compte mail (qui utilise le même smtp que mail, cad smtphm.sympatico.ca ) et que celui-ci marche j'avoue etre perdu).
Bon, si ce n'est pas le cas il faut que tu vérifie que le smtp de ton fournisseur internet est bien smtphm.sympatico.ca . C'est possible qu'il ai changé dans tes jours d absence, quoi que improbable... (Tu trouvera ces infos sur le site de ton fournisseur ou à l'aide de google)
En passant vérifie aussi quel port est conseilé et s'il y a un ssl ou pas (Infos aussi sur le site du fournisseur, pour modifier/vérifier -> option avancé du compte)
Là je suis hélàs a la fin de ma sagesse  Je n'ai jms eu de message disant que mon adresse ai été rejettée par le serveur smtp donc je ne sais pas quoi faire pour sa...

En espérant que ton problème était un au-quel j'ai une solution (donc un simple ),
Mahé


----------



## Soul (28 Octobre 2007)

D&#233;j&#224;, merci pour ta r&#233;ponse rapide et efficace !
Que Mfp soit d&#233;fectueux, je sais pas trop, c'est vrai que c'est assez bizarre, mais je verrai apr&#232;s un red&#233;marrage. En tout cas, r&#233;ception toujours ok.
Pour l'instant je n'ai configur&#233; que mon compte Hotmail avec Mail, chaque chose en son temps. :d Sinon, c'est vrai que l'adresse du smtp est peut-&#234;tre fausse, je vais aller chercher tout &#231;a. Ce qui est bizarre c'est que lors de la configuration de Mail, j'avais mis smtp1.sympatico.ca comme indiqu&#233; sur le site de FAI fournit en d&#233;but de topic, mais il ne fonctionnait pas. En allant voir sur mes informations Abonn&#233; j'ai trouv&#233; que le Outgoing Mail Server &#233;tait smpthm.sympatico.ca, ce que j'ai donc mis, et la configuration avait pu se terminer en r&#232;gle et efficacement.
M'enfin, je vais aller r&#233;gler &#231;a du c&#244;t&#233; de sympatico comme tu me le pr&#233;conises, je pense aussi que l'erreur vient de l&#224;.
Encore merci !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

quel bonheur que hotmail !!

bonjour les gens!  déjà merci pour toutes les réponses précédentes qui m'ont permis de configurer correctement le logiciel !

par contre je retrouve coincé : dans le visualiseur d'activité il me met "envoi du mot de passe..." et une fenetre apparait avec :

"TAPEZ LE MOT DE PASSE DU COMPTE "...""
LE SERVEUR POP "127.0.0.1" a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur "aauvray@hotmail.com". Veuillez entrer à nouveau votre mot de passe...


donc à chaque fois je le rentre, je met conserver ce mot de passe dans mon trousseau et rien ne bouge : le meme message d'erreur revient 10 secondes apres...

quelqu'un a t'il une idée ??
 merci !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

je me demande si le routeur de ma freebox peut poser probleme ? 

j'ai redirigé les ports 2000 à 3000 vers l'adresse ip de mon ibook. Par contre l'adresse 127 ect correspond à quoi ? j'ai mis ça comme dans l'explication mais sans savoir pourquoi, en fait...


----------



## Mahelita (28 Octobre 2007)

Enl&#232;ve vite ton adresse mail, tu risque de recevoir plein de spams ^_^
Ton probl&#232;me est le probl&#232;me typique avec mfp, et qui devrais etre r&#233;solu en faisant une mise a jours des modules de mfp (lance mfp, arrete le service et clique sur mise a jours, ou un truc comme sa )
Si la mise a jours ne r&#233;soud pas ton probl&#232;me sa risque d &#234;tre plus compliqu&#233;...
Esseil deja sa 
ps: ton routeur n'y est pour rien et tu n'a pas besoin de rediriger les ports
ps': &#233;vite les multi posts ^_^, suffit d'&#233;diter ton msg (comme j'ai fait pour mes 2 ps)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

en fait à chaque fois il me supprime le mot de passe dans les "informations du compte"...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

Mahelita a dit:


> Enlève vite ton adresse mail, tu risque de recevoir plein de spams ^_^
> Ton problème est le problème typique avec mfp, et qui devrais etre résolu en faisant une mise a jours des modules de mfp (lance mfp, arrete le service et clique sur mise a jours, ou un truc comme sa )
> Si la mise a jours ne résoud pas ton problème sa risque d être plus compliqué...
> Esseil deja sa
> ...




Mon heros ! merci ! a priori il marche enfin ! il me met "chargement des messages"... je reviens vers vous dans quelques minutes pour confirmer... ou pas !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa en fait il me met chargement des messages pendant une minute ou deux... puis plus rien. meme pas un message d'erreur et surtout : boite de reception vide...


----------



## Mahelita (28 Octobre 2007)

Hm, il me semble deja avoir eu ce problème...
Mais comment l'ai-je réglé... Je sais plus.
C'est possible qu'il faille que tu face une deuxième mise a jours, surtout si tu vien d installer mfp (je croi que le 1ere fois il faut le faire 3 fois)
Esseil de redémarer et observe ce qui ce passe. Je ne sais plus si le fait d'activer/désactiver la page aujourd'hui a l'ouverture de ton compte mail par l intermédiaire d'un browser, change quelque chose depuis la derniere version du .lua hotmail. Il fut un tps ou il fallais la désactiver.
Vérifie aussi si tu est passé a hotmail live complet (Je croi que c'est requis pour que sa marche).


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

en fait j'ai bien fait toutes les mise à jour... par contre hotmail complet c'est quoi ???


----------



## greggorynque (28 Octobre 2007)

Oui depuis la derni&#232;re mise a jour, ca marche mieux avec la version complete (avant c'&#233;tais l'inverse  )

Va dans les parametre de ton compte hotmai (sur le site hotmail) et met toi en mode avanc&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Oui depuis la dernière mise a jour, ca marche mieux avec la version complete (avant c'étais l'inverse  )
> 
> Va dans les parametre de ton compte hotmai (sur le site hotmail) et met toi en mode avancé




suis idiot... mais comment faire pour le mettre en mode avancé ?


----------



## Mahelita (28 Octobre 2007)

L'option est soit dans tes options soit en bas 
a gauche de la page.
http://screencast.com/t/YGu2Phqw3h
Petit screen pour te montrer a quoi sa resemble


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

bon je crois que c'est fait ! en fait il n'est pas compatible avec safari ! il fallait le faire depuis  firefox... maintenant quand je suis connect&#233; &#231;a ressemble &#224; un logiciel de messagerie... je vais de ce pas voir si &#231;a fonctionne sur mail...

EDIT :
enfin ! &#231;a fonctionne ! haaa meme leur service de mail sont compliqu&#233;s pour le commun des mortels ! en tout cas merci pour ton aide/votre aide ! il me t&#233;l&#233;charge tous mes mails c'est super !

merci beaucoup les amis. bon dimanche &#224; vous !


----------



## greggorynque (28 Octobre 2007)

Bon dimanche a toi  a ton service


----------



## steiner (5 Novembre 2007)

J'ai pas lu la fin du fil mais voici mon expérience.
J'étais pas passé sous hotmail live machin et y'avait pas de maj disponibles => j'avais le prob du mot de passe demandé en boucle.
J'ai vu qu'il y avait une maj => tjrs le meme problème.
J'ai fais l'upgrade vers hotmail live machin bidule truc  et ca 
marche... Je n'ai pas fait la manip dans hotmail.lua car je n'ai pas trouvé la ligne exacte mais de toute façon la mise à jour (apprement récente) règle le problème.


----------



## Mahelita (5 Novembre 2007)

Oui, le problème (qui a duré quoi, 2 semaines max^^) n'est pas très dérangant car il est deja résolu  Mais lors de son apparition, pour les  utilisateur acharné de mail, c'était la panique totale (la fin du monde)  d'ou toutes les manipes maintenant inutiles puisque le fichier .lua a été mis a jours.
En gros si il y a un problème:
     -Télécharger et installer la dernière  version de MacFreePops
     -Faire les mises à jours
     -Passer de hotmail live classique à hotmail live complet
     -Tada!! 
Ni plus ni moin, fin de l'histoire, tout le monde est contant!


----------



## greggorynque (5 Novembre 2007)

Mahelita a dit:


> Oui, le problème (qui a duré quoi, 2 semaines max^^) n'est pas très dérangant car il est deja résolu  Mais lors de son apparition, pour les  utilisateur acharné de mail, c'était la panique totale (la fin du monde)  d'ou toutes les manipes maintenant inutiles puisque le fichier .lua a été mis a jours.
> En gros si il y a un problème:
> -Télécharger et installer la dernière  version de MacFreePops
> -Faire les mises à jours
> ...



Surtout qu'au final, c'est vachement plus rapide maintenat  sisi c'étais vachement lent avant le passage a Windows live Hotmail obligatoire...


----------



## steiner (6 Novembre 2007)

Le truc c'est que ce prob de .lua est apparu au mauvais moment.
Passage à leopard => passage de httpmail à MacFreePops pour beaucoup de gens et juste à ce moment là y'avait un prob dans le .lua 
Enfin merci pour ce correctif et merci pour le logiciel aux développers si ils nous lisent


----------



## valentin007 (6 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir.

Moi j'ai utiliser mcfreepop pour configurer mon apple mail et j'en suis au stade suivant:

- je peux envoyer des mail via mon adresse hotmail en utilisan apple mail

mais je ne peut pas consulter mes mail de hotmail sur apple mail.

que faire ?  
merci


----------



## Mahelita (6 Novembre 2007)

Tout est expliqu&#233; u dessu dans mon dernier (maintenant avant-dernier ) post.


> En gros si il y a un probl&#232;me:
> -T&#233;l&#233;charger et installer la derni&#232;re  version de MacFreePops
> -Faire les mises &#224; jours
> -Passer de hotmail live classique &#224; hotmail live complet
> ...


Si ces manipulations ne marchent pas ba sa machera jms ^_^
Blague a part, si sa ne marche pas v&#233;rifie bien tes configurations et renviens poster ici.


----------



## greggorynque (6 Novembre 2007)

valentin007 a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> 
> Moi j'ai utiliser mcfreepop pour configurer mon apple mail et j'en suis au stade suivant:
> 
> ...




Ben avec macfreepops c'est l'inverse tu peux recevoir mais pas envoyer... 

En tout cas moi j'en profite our passer doucement sur ma boite gmail  Puisque je ne repond qu'avec celle la...


----------



## Mahelita (6 Novembre 2007)

Idem, mare de devoir changer mes smtp a chaque fois que je change d endroit, je ne répond donc plus qu avec le smtp a authentification de gmail


----------



## greggorynque (6 Novembre 2007)

Mahelita a dit:


> Idem, mare de devoir changer mes smtp a chaque fois que je change d endroit, je ne répond donc plus qu avec le smtp a authentification de gmail



Je te signale juste que j'ai mis les smtp free et ca tourne partout (sur wanadoo, neuf telecom et télé2 en tout cas .... ou et free bien sur:rateau

J'en aurais donné des astuces dans ce topic


----------



## Mahelita (6 Novembre 2007)

Oui, mais hélas pas dans le pays au delas du Rhin (ni dans aucun autre pays étranger d'ailleur)
La parcontre smtp.gmail.com marche!
Partout une solution


----------



## valentin007 (6 Novembre 2007)

Pour moi, tout semble good sauf que je ne peut toujours pas relever mon courrier.

A coter de boite de réception, il y a un petit panneau danger. Quant je clic dessus, une petite fenètre s'ouvre, dessus ill est ecrit qu'"une erreur a été détéctée par le serveur: le nom d'utilisateur POP "mon nom" inconnu."

help please


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2007)

Il faut que tu ailles dans les pr&#233;f de Mail puis dans ton compte hotmail et dans la case de ton nom, essaye de mettre aussi ton adresse. C'est bizarre mais chez moi &#231;a marche
Sinon les trucs habituels: v&#233;rifie les updates de MFP, v&#233;rifier la case ssl, etc...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (7 Novembre 2007)

valentin007 a dit:


> Pour moi, tout semble good sauf que je ne peut toujours pas relever mon courrier.
> 
> A coter de boite de réception, il y a un petit panneau danger. Quant je clic dessus, une petite fenètre s'ouvre, dessus ill est ecrit qu'"une erreur a été détéctée par le serveur: le nom d'utilisateur POP "mon nom" inconnu."
> 
> help please


Tu as bien mon ton adresse complète dans les prefs de ton compte Mail ? MacFreePops est bien réglé ?
A ta place je reverrai tout depuis le début, là cc'est juste un souci de réglage


----------



## valentin007 (7 Novembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Il faut que tu ailles dans les préf de Mail puis dans ton compte hotmail et dans la case de ton nom, essaye de mettre aussi ton adresse. C'est bizarre mais chez moi ça marche
> Sinon les trucs habituels: vérifie les updates de MFP, vérifier la case ssl, etc...



Sa c'est fait mais maintenant le message d'erreur a changer, voici le nouveau:

"erreur détéctée par le serveur: Le serveur "127.0.0.1" a refusé une connexion sur le port 2000."

merci de votre patience


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2007)

valentin007 a dit:


> Sa c'est fait mais maintenant le message d'erreur a changer, voici le nouveau:
> 
> "erreur détéctée par le serveur: Le serveur "127.0.0.1" a refusé une connexion sur le port 2000."
> 
> merci de votre patience


Avec un message d'erreur pareil, il faut plus allez voir du côté de MFP, tu es sur des réglages et que les 2 cases sont cochés avec les bon nombres?


----------



## valentin007 (7 Novembre 2007)

case de gauche 2000 et celle de droite 127.0.0.1 ?
oui


----------



## g4seb (8 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai lu avec intérêt ce post...
j'ai installé macfreepops sur leopard...
J'arrive à récupérer mes mails Hotmail sur l'application mail et à en envoyer.
Le souci c'est qu'il ne me suprime pas les messages que je supprime sur mail...
Je voudrais que les messages supprimés sur mail se supprime sur le serveur hotmail de suite...
Car là je les supprime sur mail, mais ils ne sont pes supprimé du serveur et à chaque fois que mail se connecte il me rappatri tous les messages...ce qui est un petit peu embettant.

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider svp


----------



## Mahelita (8 Novembre 2007)

@Valentin: Nouveau fichier hotmail.lua disponible, peut-être que sa marchera mntnt.

@Seb: Il faut que tu aille dans la configuration de ton compte hotmail (sur Mail), que tu séléctionne l'onglet Avancé, et que tu séléctionne Après récupération, supprimer du serveur, tu peut alors choisir a quel intervals tu veut que les messages soit supprimés.


----------



## g4seb (8 Novembre 2007)

@ Mahelita, j'ai essayé hier soir, en choisissant immédiatement...et bien ça n'a pas fonctionné...Je réessayerais ce soir...


----------



## valentin007 (8 Novembre 2007)

Nouveu fichier, hotmail.lua ?? je suis novice en la matière... une petite explication s'impose donc. merci pour votre patience.


----------



## Mahelita (8 Novembre 2007)

Nouvelle mise a jours disponible=Nouveau fichier .lua


----------



## steiner (8 Novembre 2007)

Il y en a un jour sur deux en ce moment :d


----------



## Mahelita (8 Novembre 2007)

Oui mais pas des mises à jours du fichier hotmail.lua!!! 
Enfin bon, si Valentin a fait la mise a jours et que sa ne marche toujours pas il y a vraiement quelque chose de mal foutu chez lui (Son ordi hein ^_^)


----------



## steiner (8 Novembre 2007)

Moi maintenant c'est le IMAP de l'université qui déconne  mais bon ca c'est hors sujet et ca à rien avoir 
Y a plus moyen de delete/transférer mes mails :s je peux juste les lire


----------



## valentin007 (9 Novembre 2007)

Mahelita a dit:


> Oui mais pas des mises à jours du fichier hotmail.lua!!!
> Enfin bon, si Valentin a fait la mise a jours et que sa ne marche toujours pas il y a vraiement quelque chose de mal foutu chez lui (Son ordi hein ^_^)



J'ai un macbook blanc^^ tout ce qu'il y a de plus ordinaire.. lol

Bon alors j'ai fait la mise a jour et maintenant, il me dis que mon nom d'utilisateur pop est invalide...

En message d'erreur j'ai droit a: votre nom d'utilisateur POP est inconnue 

SOIT
                                               Le serveur 127.0.0.1 n'arrive pas a ce connecter sur le port 2000.

:hein:   

Merci de votre aide..


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (9 Novembre 2007)

Mahelita a dit:


> @Seb: Il faut que tu aille dans la configuration de ton compte hotmail (sur Mail), que tu séléctionne l'onglet Avancé, et que tu séléctionne Après récupération, supprimer du serveur, tu peut alors choisir a quel intervals tu veut que les messages soit supprimés.


Attention, si ça fonctionne, ça supprimera du serveur TOUS les mails lus via Mail, que tu les ai supprimés ou non...

Pour avoir une réelle coordination entre ce que tu fais sur Mail et ce qui se passe sur le serveur, il faudrait être en IMAP et non en POP, chose impossible avec hotmail (mais parfaitement au point avec Gmail  )


----------



## Lilly (9 Novembre 2007)

Ouf ça y est j'ai réussi à recevoir de nouveaux mes mails hotmail (j'avais le problème du mot de passe demandé en boucle), en faisant les mises à jour de MFP et en passant sur live hotmail avancé. 
Par contre, j'ai un minuscule problème : lorsque je reçois des mails, les accents ne s'affichent pas, à la place j'ai un texte comme "&#233". C'est pas la mort non plus, mais si vous aviez une solution... 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Mahelita (9 Novembre 2007)

@Val: Esseil de mettre localhost a la place de 127.0.0.1 . Qd j aurais le tps (qd je rentrerais de l uni je posterais une capture de ma configuration)
@Lilly: Occune idée décolé...


----------



## valentin007 (9 Novembre 2007)

Mahelita a dit:


> @Val: Esseil de mettre localhost a la place de 127.0.0.1 . Qd j aurais le tps (qd je rentrerais de l uni je posterais une capture de ma configuration)



J'ai mis localhost a la place de 127.0.0.1 et il ma demander une fois mon password puis il remet le message d'erreur concernant mon nom.

Merci qd meme mahelita


----------



## Sidor (10 Novembre 2007)

Vous avez vu, le plugin httpmail est bient&#244;t compatible Leopard, son d&#233;veloppeur travail dessus et il obtient de bon r&#233;sultats pour l'instant.
Sa sera tout de m&#234;me plus pratique que Macfreepops alourdis le travail de r&#233;cup&#233;ration des mails je trouve (pas en taille mais d'un point de vu des manipulations)
Alors un peu de patience. Voici un lien pour suivre l'&#233;volution de httpmail : http://blog.danielparnell.com/


----------



## steiner (11 Novembre 2007)

Bonne nouvelle ca


----------



## togra (11 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Merci pour le tuto. Je l'ai suivi à la lettre et cela marche très bien, sauf pour un petit détail.

J'éteins mon Mac la nuit. Le matin, lors du démarrage, MacFreePops ET Mail se lancent automatiquement en ouverture de session. Et là cela ne marche plus: Mail ne sait pas récupérer les mails Hotmail (_Le serveur "127.0.0.1" a refusé une connexion sur le port 2000_); Si je quitte Mail et le relance tout rentre dans l'ordre. 

Est-il possible que le problème vienne de l'ordre dans lequel le Mac lance les applications lors de l'ouverture de session, à savoir qu'il lancerait Mail avant ou en même temps que MacFreePops, celui-ci n'ayant dès lors pas le temps de faire son office correctement. Si oui, est-il possible de changer cet ordre? 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## greggorynque (11 Novembre 2007)

Je te conseille d'annuler le lancement auto de mail, le temps que macfreepop se charge...

Car quand macfreepop se met a jour, il se coupe temporairement et mail aura 10 fois le temps de se charger avant que macfreepops le soit....

L'ordre des programmes c'est dans

Preferences Syst&#232;mes/Comptes.......... Ah non on peux pas changer l'ordre... Seule solution coupel'ouverture auto de mail et voila


----------



## togra (11 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse

J'ai entre-temps trouvé une solution, pas très élégante, mais qui fonctionne: 

J'ai créé un processus Automator qui lance mes applications en suivant l'ordre voulu :Macfreepop en premier et ensuite seulement Mail. J'ai placé ce processus dans le lancement auto (en y enlevant bien sûr Mail et Macfreepop). Comme Automator semble attendre le fin du lancement d'un programme avant d'en démarrer un autre, cela fonctionne! Je remarque juste un ralentissement lors de l'ouverture de la session.


----------



## Mahelita (11 Novembre 2007)

Effectivement c'est tr&#232;s &#233;l&#233;gant! Sinon il est possible d'&#233;crire en script qui attendras quelque secondes avant de lancer Mail, le probl&#232;me de ralentissement sera r&#233;soltu (Lancer un processus automator est une chose horriblement dure pour l'ordi, du moin au d&#233;marage )
Je n'ai h&#233;l&#224;s pas les comp&#233;tences pour t'&#233;rire ce script, du moin pas la ligne qui dit d'attendre... D&#233;sol&#233; :-(
Autre solution, d&#233;sactiver la recherche de mise &#224; jours, mais je pense que mail sera tjrs plus rapide a lancer que MFP.


----------



## togra (11 Novembre 2007)

Mahelita a dit:


> Effectivement c'est très élégant! Sinon il est possible d'écrire en script qui attendras quelque secondes avant de lancer Mail, le problème de ralentissement sera résoltu (Lancer un processus automator est une chose horriblement dure pour l'ordi, du moin au démarage )
> Je n'ai hélàs pas les compétences pour t'érire ce script, du moin pas la ligne qui dit d'attendre... Désolé :-(
> Autre solution, désactiver la recherche de mise à jours, mais je pense que mail sera tjrs plus rapide a lancer que MFP.



J'ai fait un essai en désactivant le recherche Maj, mais cela ne sert effectivement à rien.
Quant à écrire un script, heu... 
Pas grave, j'ai le processus Automator, c'est plus lent, j'en profiterai pour siroter mon café matinal!
Merci tout de même.


----------



## greggorynque (11 Novembre 2007)

Je te conseillerais encore mieux, de ne lancer que macfreepops a l'ouveture et de ne lancer mail qu'au moment ou tu veux tes mails, car mail s'ouvre assez vite.....

comme ca pas de ralentissements et plus de soucis...


----------



## togra (12 Novembre 2007)

Je pr&#233;f&#232;re laisser faire la machine, suis paresseux et j'aime pas changer mes habitudes...


----------



## Sidor (14 Novembre 2007)

&#231;a y est, le plugin httpmail a &#233;t&#233; mis &#224; jour pour leopard!!! Il est possible de le t&#233;l&#233;charger &#224; l'adresse suivante:http://blog.danielparnell.com/
Comme le dit son auteur, ce plugin n'est pas exempt de d&#233;faut et il est possible que certains bug se produisent alors merci de poster vos impressions


----------



## Mahelita (14 Novembre 2007)

Je pense que je vien d'être convertie a HTTPMail xD Seul truc qui me dérange, il synchronise mon compte mail et ma boite au lettres mail... Je garde tjrs une copie de chaque message sur le serveur.
Bon, comme ce sujet est sur MFP je ne vais pas élaborer mes problèmes avec HTTPMail ici.


----------



## marjorie1967 (14 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai téléchargé ce plug in mais cela ne marche pas, un triangle avec un point d'exclamation s'affiche a côté de mon compte hotmail.
Je viens juste de switcher alors peut-être que j'ai zappé quelque chose.
J'ai téléchargé le Plugin puis j'ai cliqué dessus pour l'ouvrir. Je l'ai installé et ai créé mon nouveau compte hotmail.
Savez-vous pourquoi cela ne marche pas? Ai-je fais quelque chose de travers?


Merci d'avance


----------



## Mahelita (14 Novembre 2007)

Si tu parle de plugin je suppose que tu parle de HTTPMail?
Si c'est le cas il fait que tu cr&#233;&#233; un compte de type HTTPMail et non POP (truc habituel). Apr&#232;s sa marche tout seul.
Si tu parle de MacFreePops, ce n'est pas un plugin et il faut que tu lance le programme et que tu face des modification a ton compte (cette fois POP) Hotmail. Ces modifications sont list&#233;es dans les derni&#232;res pages du sujet.

Et HTTPMail est une vrai merveille, je vien de remarqu&#233; que j avais pas vue l'option ou il me propose de laisser les messages sur le serveur^_


----------



## marjorie1967 (14 Novembre 2007)

Oui je parle de HTTPmail mais pour moi cela ne marche pas et pourtant j'ai choisi ce dernier à la place de pop. Mail j'ai lu que il fallait Hotmail plus (payant)???
Moi j'ai juste hotmail (gratuit)

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Mahelita (14 Novembre 2007)

Il faut juste que tu ai la version la plus avancée de hotmail, c est a dire que tu passe en hotmail live complet, je décrit comment le faire une ou deux pages plus haut, c est très simple, tu a l option en bas de la page je crois.


----------



## marjorie1967 (15 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai téléchargé Mozilla ( car il était demandé d'avoir ou Mozilla ou internet explorer) et je n'avais que Safari (qui me suffit grandement).
Donc après j'installe Hotmail live complet mais cela ne marche toujours pas.

D'où cela peut-il venir?

Encore merci


----------



## Mahelita (16 Novembre 2007)

Je ne trouve pas de solution a ton problème... Désolé :-(
Quelqu'un sait-il comment faire pour que HTTPMail arrete de constament télécharge les mails de ma boite?
J'ai activé l'option marquer le courrier téléchargé comme lus mais a chaque lancement de Mail il me retélécharge la plupart (le nombre varie *g*).
Autre truc louche, il ne télécharge pas tous les mails! (Qu'ils soient marqués comme lus ou non-lus)
Vraiment triste tout ces bugs avec HTTPMail...

PS: tout ces problèmes serais certaiment réglés si j activais l'option de syncronisation mais  je risque de perdre les centaines de messages que je stoque sur le serveur... (Vive les 5go ^_^)


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Regarde dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rence de Mails et toujours dans le 3&#232;me onglets et tu d&#233;coche "utiliser ssl".
> Si le probl&#232;me persiste, tu as d&#251; te tromper lors de la cr&#233;ation de ton compte POP lorsqu'il te proposer de g&#233;rer l'authentification.
> Recr&#233; en un et dis moi o&#249; tu bloque
> On va y arriver!!!



Pour MacFreePops, j'ai essay&#233; tout &#231;a, recr&#233;e le compte pour voir si j'avais rat&#233; un truc mais rien &#224; faire : mot de passe refus&#233; sur le serveur 127.0.0.1 ...

Mon amie n'a pas un compte Hotmail Live, mais MSN Hotmail ... Il est ancien.


----------



## arthurs1712 (22 Novembre 2007)

bonjour

J'ai beau tout essayé, je n'arrive pas à lire mon hotmails sur mail, ca me dit toujours que je ne peux pas me connecter a cause d'outlook qui a désormais besoin d'une souscription. Pourtant j'ai téléchargé firefox pour passer en mode complet sur windows live, j'ai aussi télécharger http mail plugin 10.5 (j'ai leopard), j'ai aussi tester un autre logiciel (celui qu'antoine 59 préconisait) mais rien à faire je n'arrive JAMAIS à connecter mes comptes.

AIDEZ MOI SVP !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour Arthur1712 
Déjà il y a un truc que j'arrive pas trop à saisir, c'est le pourquoi de Outlook dans la conversation.
Ensuite, tu as quoi comme adresse hotmail? une .fr ou .com? 
Après avoir télécharger MFP (je connais que celui-là, dsl) n'oublie pas de faire les Updates. J'ai encore fait exactement pour une amie, la manip est elle marche sans problème.
Vérifie bien l'authentification et si le case SSl est coché dans les préférences de Mail.
Bonne chance


----------



## Mahelita (23 Novembre 2007)

Hm, donc MacFreePops et HTTPMail ne marchent pas chez toi?...
Ton message d'erreur est-il toujours le même? C'est très étrange que tu ai un message d'erreur mentionant Outlook sur Apple Mail... Utilise tu aussi Outlook? Sinon vire le. Ensuite vérifie aussi que ton pars-feu ne bloque pas les ports utilisés, et si tu est derière un routeur, vérifie que lui aussi ne bloque pas les ports, tu peut aussi rediriger les ports vers ton IP (depuis le routeur).
Voila ce que je peut imaginer pour le momment...


----------



## arthurs1712 (23 Novembre 2007)

OK franchement vous êtes extra effectivement antoine59 j'avais zappé les updates ... j'ai reçu mon macbook ce mati et j'ai galéré des heures depuis je suis trop content d'y être arrivé. Merci merci merci et bonne nuit !!!

Edit: il semblerai que je ne peux pas envoyer de mail, on me dit que le serveur ne marche pas ... si vous avez une idée ... bonne nuit !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2007)

Et tu arrives à les recevoir tes mails??? 
Mail a chargé tous tes mails d'Hotmail sans problème ( j'aime pas, ça fait trop de mots comportant mail....en plus le soir, ça commence à être compliqué )
Donc si tu n'arrive pas à envoyer, tu dois avoir un problème avec ton smtp qui dépends de ton fournisseur d'accès. 
Si tu es sur orange il y a un petit truc à vérifier au niveau du port, par contre pour les autres Fai je peux pas trop t'aider désolé:rose: 
Bonne chance et bonne nuit


----------



## arthurs1712 (23 Novembre 2007)

je vais étudier cela

en tout cas merci !


----------



## melaure (23 Novembre 2007)

Ben moi c'est toujours la panade ... Saloperie !


----------



## Mahelita (23 Novembre 2007)

Il se passe quoi chez toi déjà? :rose:
Aaaah:


> mot de passe refusé sur le serveur 127.0.0.1 ...


Ba question habituelle, .com ou .fr, je suppose que tu a fait tous les updates. Sinon réinitialise ton mot de passe mail depuis ton trousseau de mot de passe (Dossier utilitaire).



> Mon amie n'a pas un compte Hotmail Live, mais MSN Hotmail ... Il est ancien.


Tu est quand même passé a la version hotmail live complète non? Si ce n'est pas le cas tu n'a occune chance de faire marcher MFP.

De même, conseil qu'on a deja due te dire, a tu bien décoché l'option ssl dans l'onglet avancé?
A tu esseilé d'utiliser localhost au lieu de 127.0.0.1?
Ton nom d'utilisateur est-il complet? (avec le @hotmail.com)


----------



## melaure (23 Novembre 2007)

Mahelita a dit:


> Il se passe quoi chez toi déjà? :rose:
> Aaaah:
> Ba question habituelle, .com ou .fr, je suppose que tu a fait tous les updates. Sinon réinitialise ton mot de passe mail depuis ton trousseau de mot de passe (Dossier utilitaire).


OUI, toutes updates faites. Pas essayé le trousseau



Mahelita a dit:


> Tu est quand même passé a la version hotmail live complète non? Si ce n'est pas le cas tu n'a occune chance de faire marcher MFP.


 Il faut que je lui demande si elle est d'accord. Elle est pas encore passé à la version de base hotmail live, c'est encore MSN mail. Et Hotmail Live complète, c'est gratuit ?



Mahelita a dit:


> De même, conseil qu'on a deja due te dire, a tu bien décoché l'option ssl dans l'onglet avancé?


 OUI


Mahelita a dit:


> A tu esseilé d'utiliser localhost au lieu de 127.0.0.1?


 OUI


Mahelita a dit:


> Ton nom d'utilisateur est-il complet? (avec le @hotmail.com)


 OUI


----------



## greggorynque (23 Novembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> OUI, toutes updates faites. Pas essayé le trousseau
> 
> Il faut que je lui demande si elle est d'accord. Elle est pas encore passé à la version de base hotmail live, c'est encore MSN mail. Et Hotmail Live complète, c'est gratuit ?
> 
> ...


...


OUI

Plus serieusement c'est juste l'interface, pas le compte pro, et dès qu'elle aura fait ca cela devrais marche sans soucis....


----------



## Mahelita (23 Novembre 2007)

Ba voila le problème résolut ^_^ Il faut absolument que ton amie passe en hotmail live complet. D'ailleur je n'arrive pas a comprendre comment elle peut encore etre en standard, tous les comptes ont automatiquement étés portés vers hotmail live INcomplet. Il suffit qu'elle clique sur le lien qui doit etre en bas de la page (Infos dans un de mes posts ultérieurs, y a une capture d'écran)


----------



## melaure (23 Novembre 2007)

Mahelita a dit:


> Ba voila le problème résolut ^_^ Il faut absolument que ton amie passe en hotmail live complet. D'ailleur je n'arrive pas a comprendre comment elle peut encore etre en standard, tous les comptes ont automatiquement étés portés vers hotmail live INcomplet. Il suffit qu'elle clique sur le lien qui doit etre en bas de la page (Infos dans un de mes posts ultérieurs, y a une capture d'écran)



Je vais voir ça ce soir avec elle. J'aimerais bien qu'elle utilise mail au lieu de cette horrible interface web.


----------



## Mahelita (23 Novembre 2007)

Il faut dire que l'interface web a énormément progressée ^_^ (Une des raisons de l'existance de hotmail live)


----------



## greggorynque (23 Novembre 2007)

Mahelita a dit:


> Il faut dire que l'interface web a énormément progressée ^_^ (Une des raisons de l'existance de hotmail live)


oui mais elle est bourrée de pub (depuis j'utilise Adblock) mais quand même je trouve scandaleux toute ces pubs sur les syisteme MSN (WLM maintenant) et hotmail.... Vraiment relou microsoft la dessus


----------



## Caster (24 Novembre 2007)

Désolé d'avance de faire le boulet, mais j'ai ouvert un compte hotmail ou plus précisément un @live.fr. J'ai installé le plugin httpmail pour léopard ... j'ai créer sous Mail un nouveau compte http (évidement) j'ai bien indiqué mon adresse @live.fr et fais très attention au mot de passe. Malheureusement, sans succès, Mail n'arrive pas à relever mes mails     faut faire autre chose ? ai-je oublié une manip ?
j'ai également essayer plusieurs serveurs de réception car par défaut httpmail met hotmail.com. J'ai donc également essayer live.com et live.fr ... Bref ça a l'air si simple chez vous !! :mouais:   que dois-je modifier ?


----------



## Mahelita (24 Novembre 2007)

Le port utilisé par HTTPMail à été fermé pour les comptes de moin de 1-2(?) ans, tu ne peut donc pas utiliser HTTPMail, désolé.


----------



## monvilain (24 Novembre 2007)

Mieux vaut faire un message global et créer un compte autre ORANGE par exemple ou....

Quitter ce hotmail....


----------



## greggorynque (24 Novembre 2007)

Caster a dit:


> Désolé d'avance de faire le boulet, mais j'ai ouvert un compte hotmail ou plus précisément un @live.fr. J'ai installé le plugin httpmail pour léopard ... j'ai créer sous Mail un nouveau compte http (évidement) j'ai bien indiqué mon adresse @live.fr et fais très attention au mot de passe. Malheureusement, sans succès, Mail n'arrive pas à relever mes mails     faut faire autre chose ? ai-je oublié une manip ?
> j'ai également essayer plusieurs serveurs de réception car par défaut httpmail met hotmail.com. J'ai donc également essayer live.com et live.fr ... Bref ça a l'air si simple chez vous !! :mouais:   que dois-je modifier ?



ne crée pas de compte hotmail mais un compte gmail surtout.... Si ton compte est nouveau change au plus vite


----------



## julien66 (24 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour !
Je mets mon grain de sel de débutant dans la conversation. Je suis le tuto depuis le début.
Voici mon souci, original s'il en est !
Mail marche très bien pour mes comptes gmail, mais pas avec hotmail. Le problème vient de freepops: il semble ne pas savoir que j'ai une adresse hotmail. Je l'ai installé, lancé, fait les mises à jour, mais en rouge, en bas, il me dit qu'il ne trouve pas d'adresse correspondante, en quelque sorte. Or, quand je crée un compte hotmail sur mail, il ne veut rien comprendre. J'ai l'impression d'être dans la dialectique de la poule et de l'oeuf: freepops veut que je crée un compte hotmail sur mail, que je ne peux créer sans mail...
Le problème: comment freepops doit il être configuré ?
Je suis désolé de vous embêter avec ces questions de débutant...
Merci d'avance !


----------



## julien66 (24 Novembre 2007)

Finalement, j'y suis arrivé avec un autre logiciel: htttpmail.
Merci à vous et bonne continuation !


----------



## Mahelita (24 Novembre 2007)

Je n'arrive pas a te suivre désolé  

Tu n'arrive pas a créé un compte hotmail avec Mail? Tu a bien pris l'option POP et pas IMAP? Normalement tu peut créé n'importe quoi avec Mail, même ce qui n'existe pas, ce n'est pas important.
Tu n'arrive pas ma faire marcher MFP? Il suffit de garder la configuration d'origine, tu n'a rien a changer.
C'est vraiemnt très perturbant^^

K, si ton problème est résolut ^_^


----------



## arthurs1712 (27 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour; pour ma part j'arrive à recevoir mes mails hotmails sur mail (je sais, beaucoup de mails) mais je n'arrive toujours pas à envoyer des mails. Je passe par neuf telecom, j'ai entré smtp.neuf.fr mais rien n'y fait ça me dit que je doit vérifier l'exactitude des informations dans les préférences du compte et si le serveur accepte les connexions sur pour 465 et on me dit de le modifier le cas échéant ... Mais j'ai mis 2000 comme expliquer par antoine 59 au tout début.

Que dois-je faire ?


----------



## Mahelita (27 Novembre 2007)

Le port 2000 n'est QUE pour le courrier ENTRANT!
Le courier sortant est une toute autre chose qui n'est pas gérée pas MFP.
Parcontre, si tu a HTTPMail, le courier sortant est aussi pris en charge par ce plug-in et tout devrais marcher sans problème.
J'en conclu donc que tu a MFP.
Bon, pour le courier sortant il faut que tu regarde sur la page de neuf tel quel port smtp tu doit utiliser et la configuration que tu doit donner (ports de connection etc).
Bonne chance


----------



## dmo95 (27 Novembre 2007)

Moi je te conseil de configurer déjà une adresse mail dite classique, celle de ton FAI par exemple, avec les identifiants fournis lors de ca création. Et de suivre ce qu'il y a d'écris à la page 1 par antoine59 ainsi que la modification du port 110 en 2000.

Et normalement tous devrait rentrer dans l'ordre !


----------



## Mahelita (27 Novembre 2007)

Les modifications ne l'aiderons pas, sont problème est pour envoyer les mails, pas les recevoirs. Se sont deux choses séparées.
Je te conseil donc de voir sa sur la page de neuf tel, ou de tester les ports 110 ou 25. Tu peut cocher ou décocher l'option ssl pour tester, moi je sais que mon smtp.free.fr marche sur le port 25 sans l'option ssl.
Pour faire ces modifications il faut que tu aille dans les préférences, compte, le compte hotmail, serveur smtp. En clicant sur le nom du serveur smtp tu aura l'option de modifier les régalges de serveur d'envoie. Va dessu et change les ports.


----------



## arthurs1712 (27 Novembre 2007)

je cherche, j'essaie, mais je n'y arrive pas. J'ai remarqué que dans MFP j'ai beau cocher la case où j'ai marqué 2000, une fois que le met start MFP et que la page se ferme, le 2000 est décoché. est-ce normal ?

je dois marquer port 2000 dans les préfrences de mon compte sur mail sinon ma boite au lettre ne recharge pas hotmail donc je ne vois pas comment faire et m^me lorsque j'essaie 25 ou 110 qui sont les ports donnés par neuf pour les comptes pop ou smtp respectivement, non seulement ma boite au lettre ne se connecte plus mais en pus mes mails ne partent toujours pas ... et quand e tente d'envoyer un courrier ça me marque que la session sur port 465 a expiré. 465 je sais pas d'où il sort mais même quand je le rentre dans mon port dans avancé ça ne marche pas. JE CRAQUE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mahelita (27 Novembre 2007)

Ce n'est pas important puisque tu arrive à recevoir tes mails!
Fait la manipe que je t'ai décrite, sa devrais marcher.
Si ce n'est pas le cas il nous manque des informations 

EDIT: Ou a tu changer le port? Si tu a changé le port dans l'onglet avancé tu a saboté ta configuration ^^


----------



## arthurs1712 (27 Novembre 2007)

j'ai essayé ça ne marche pas

ps: c'est dingue ton temps de réaction

Comment tu veux que je change le numéro de port alors que de toute façn si c'est pas 2000 qui est écrit dans avancé de mon compte mail, ma boite aux lettres ne marche plus ...


----------



## Mahelita (27 Novembre 2007)

Temps de réaction: Adium qui tourne et la page ouverte sur le sujet ^_^ Plus entrain d'écrir un protocol de physique (Optique), j'accept toutes les diversions


----------



## Mahelita (27 Novembre 2007)

Bon, hop, multipost:
Alors il y a deux endroits ou tu peut changer les ports.
Le 1er, plus évidant est dans l'onglet avancé. Ce port DOIT etre sur 2000 pour que Mail puisse relever tes mail avec l'aide de MFP.
Le 2eme est dans la configuration de serveur d'envoi. Tu trouve la configuration du serveur d'envoi dans la liste de tes serveurs d'envois qui se trouve dans l'onglet Informations du compte.


----------



## arthurs1712 (27 Novembre 2007)

CA MARCHE !!! merci beaucoup c'est vraiment super jsui trop content (il y a tellement de raccourci dans tout léopard pour joindre des fichiers à un mail) mercimercimerci !!!


----------



## Mahelita (27 Novembre 2007)

Derien  (alala, les calcules d'erreur en physique sont long, looooonng! :hein


----------



## arthurs1712 (27 Novembre 2007)

plein toi ... moi je retourne étudier mon droit international privé alors hein ...


----------



## koutsaft (28 Novembre 2007)

salut, j'ai suivi tes conseil ca a l'air de marcher mais il me dit ca :

 "Le serveur POP 127.0.0.1 a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur th_koutsaft@hotmail.comVeuillez entrer à nouveau votre mot de passe ou annuler l'opération."

j'ai pourtant desactiver toutes les ecurites SSL....

merci d'avance


----------



## greggorynque (28 Novembre 2007)

koutsaft a dit:


> salut, j'ai suivi tes conseil ca a l'air de marcher mais il me dit ca :
> 
> "Le serveur POP 127.0.0.1 a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur th_koutsaft@hotmail.comVeuillez entrer à nouveau votre mot de passe ou annuler l'opération."
> 
> ...



Met bien a jour Macfreepop, passe bien en hotmail complet et cela devrais marcher... le fait qu'il demande un Mdp veux dire qu'il y a un problème de conection...


----------



## Mahelita (28 Novembre 2007)

Sa m'a tout l'air d'un problème de mises a jours!
Fait les mises a jours de MFP (il y en a plusieurs a la suite) et sa devrais marcher.
Et petit conseil: ne publie pas ton adresse dans un forum public ^_^ Tu risque de te faire spamer!

EDIT: Wa! Gregg plus rapide, a quelque secondes près ^_^


----------



## koutsaft (28 Novembre 2007)

merci pb reglé!!!


----------



## koutsaft (28 Novembre 2007)

aïe! je sais pas pourquoi il n'a importé que les 125 premiers messages de mon inbox hotmail.... une idée pourquoi???


----------



## koutsaft (28 Novembre 2007)

encore un pb, j'arrive à recevoir mais pas à envoyer.... que faire, (j'utilise mac freepops 2.3)


----------



## Mahelita (29 Novembre 2007)

Sa arrive, il faut relever plusieurs fois de suite. Si sa marche tjrs pas regard si tu arrive directement sur la page des tes mail en te connectant a hotmail a travers un browser, ou si tu arrive dabord sur la page Aujourd'hui. Si c'est le cas, désactive la dans les préférences. Je ne sais pas si sa changera qq chose mais un sais jms (d'ailleur je ne suis meme pas sure que cette page d acceuil s'affiche encore avec hotmail live complet )
Enfin bon, si sa ne marche pas il suffit de marquer tes messages comme non-lus et MFP les téléchargeras.


----------



## greggorynque (14 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir, je reviens sur ce topc pour savoir si desormais l'envoi de mail etais possible sous HTTPmail ou MFPop car ma soeur prend cela comme condition indispensable au passage sous mail....

Je suis tjrs sous macfreepop et la reception marche a 100% mais je ne sais tjrs pas envoyer (j'envoie sur mon adresse gmail)

Merci d'avant de me dire si c'est possible


----------



## Mahelita (15 Décembre 2007)

L'envoie des mails est indépendant de MFP!! Si sa ne marche pas le problème est dans les configuration de Mail.
Pour HTTPMail c'est une autre chose. Tout dépende de l anciennetée de l'adresse de ta soeur. La mienne a hm, plus de 5 ans et tout marche parfaitement!
Si tu a le tps esseil d'installer HTTPMail pour tester la compatibilitée avec sont adresse et si sa marche ba elle garde HTTPMail ^_


----------



## 777T777 (15 Décembre 2007)

okay merci pour tout


----------



## greggorynque (15 Décembre 2007)

Mahelita a dit:


> L'envoie des mails est indépendant de MFP!! Si sa ne marche pas le problème est dans les configuration de Mail.
> Pour HTTPMail c'est une autre chose. Tout dépende de l anciennetée de l'adresse de ta soeur. La mienne a hm, plus de 5 ans et tout marche parfaitement!
> Si tu a le tps esseil d'installer HTTPMail pour tester la compatibilitée avec sont adresse et si sa marche ba elle garde HTTPMail ^_



C'est bon ca marche il suffisait que je decoche tout dans les reglages serveurs 

Concernant HTTPmail, je prefere macfreepop qui ne va pas s'installer DANS une autre instalation... De plus son systeme de MAJ est tres agréable.....Par contre il bouffe un peu de ram il faut le savoir


----------



## xao85 (15 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir, je me suis lancé ce soir dans l'idée de passer sur mail... J'ai suivi tout le fil qui est vraiment super et j'ai ça dans mail: Erreur détectée par le serveur : Nom d&#8217;utilisateur POP « monadresse@homtail.com » inconnu... alors que je suis sur de ladresse?!


----------



## sylko (24 Décembre 2007)

Une nouvelle version de httpmail pour Leopard est disponible


----------



## xao85 (24 Décembre 2007)

Il sert à quoi ce logiciel? 

Et jai toujours pas réussi à configurer mon compte mail...


----------



## sylko (24 Décembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Il sert à quoi ce logiciel?
> 
> Et jai toujours pas réussi à configurer mon compte mail...



Ce n'est pas un logiciel. C'est un plugin qui te sert à paramètrer plus facilement un compte Hotmail sur Mail et offre également d'autres fonctionnalités, dans la fenêtre Paramètres de Mail.

Tu dois également avoir choisi la version complète d'Hotmail. Pour cela, tu dois aller dans les options de ta boîte Hotmail, à l'aide de Firefox. Safari ne permet pas de le faire.

Une fois que c'est fait. Tu devrais pouvoir te connecter à ton compte Hotmail, à l'aide du programme Mail. Si toutefois tu as encore des problèmes, je te conseille de réparer les autorisations à l'aide de l'utilitaire de disque dur (Pour avoir des détails, fais une recherche sur MacGé)

Joyeux Noël


----------



## karlus (30 Décembre 2007)

petit soucis pour moi, mail accepte bien mon compte hotmail, je reçois et j'envoie mes mails sans soucis mais les mails restent comme non lus sur mon compte hotmail si je l'ouvre via safari... il y a comme qui dirait un manque de coordination entre mail et  hotmail. une idée de solution? un paramètre à régler ? 

merci


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2007)

Tu peux aller voir dans les préférences de Mail. Tu va dans comptes puis tu choisis celui d'hotmail. Là tu va dans l'onglet "comportement des Bals".
Tu pourras trouver peut-être ton bonheur...


----------



## whereismymind (7 Janvier 2008)

Je remonte ce Topic parce que j'ai aussi un soucis. Mes mails sont téléchargés indéfiniment. Malgré le fait qu'il soit déclarés comme non lus sur le site, Mail me les télécharge à chaque fois que je les supprime.

Je suis allé faire un tour dans la section _"Comportement du BAL"_ mais je n'ai rien trouvé.


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2008)

karlus a dit:


> petit soucis pour moi, mail accepte bien mon compte hotmail, je reçois et j'envoie mes mails sans soucis mais les mails restent comme non lus sur mon compte hotmail si je l'ouvre via safari... il y a comme qui dirait un manque de coordination entre mail et  hotmail. une idée de solution? un paramètre à régler ?
> 
> merci



Mon amie a finalement upgradé son compte MSN et ça marche avec mail. Cependant il n'est plus possible d'y accéder via Safari. Les pages web de redirection bouclent sans fin. Quelle saloperie ...

Si au moins ça marchait en natif avec Entourage, on ne se serait pas embêté comme ça ...


----------



## whereismymind (10 Janvier 2008)

Upgradé son compte Hotmail ? C'est payant ça ?


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2008)

whereismymind a dit:


> Upgradé son compte Hotmail ? C'est payant ça ?



Pas de MSN vers Hotmail ...


----------



## whereismymind (10 Janvier 2008)

Je dois pas être bien réveillé mais je comprends pas la différence entre les 2 ...


----------



## Mahelita (10 Janvier 2008)

Tu peut passer de hotmail live limité a hotmail live illimité (plus accesible depuis safari). Sa c'est gratuit.
Tu peut aussi passer à hotmail pro (sais pas comment sa s'appel) qui, comme le pro l indique est payant. Tu a plus de place de stoquage, tu peut envoyer des pieces jointes plus grosses, etc...


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2008)

whereismymind a dit:


> Je dois pas être bien réveillé mais je comprends pas la différence entre les 2 ...



MSN c'est l'ancienne version du WebMail Hotmail.



Mahelita a dit:


> Tu peut passer de hotmail live limité a hotmail live illimité (plus accesible depuis safari). Sa c'est gratuit.


J'espère que ça marchera. Encore faut-il pourvoir le faire, vu que le site foire depuis le passage à Hotmail Live normal ...


----------



## whereismymind (10 Janvier 2008)

Ok merci. Bilan, je crois que je vais définitivement arrêté d'utiliser Hotmail, ça me gonfle


----------



## boddy (10 Janvier 2008)

whereismymind a dit:


> Je remonte ce Topic parce que j'ai aussi un soucis. Mes mails sont téléchargés indéfiniment. Malgré le fait qu'il soit déclarés comme non lus sur le site, Mail me les télécharge à chaque fois que je les supprime.
> 
> Je suis allé faire un tour dans la section _"Comportement du BAL"_ mais je n'ai rien trouvé.



C'est dans les Préférences de Mail + Comptes + Avancé que tu peux sélectionner "supprimer la copie du serveur"  :


----------



## whereismymind (10 Janvier 2008)

Déjà merci de me proposer une idée 

Ensuite, je n'ai pas le même menu que toi. Je pense que tu es sous Tiger avec la v1.49 du Plugin. Je suis sous Leopard avec la 1.51 et voici ce que j'ai:







Donc, je ne peux plus sélectionner la durée après laquelle il supprime réellement mes mails du Serveur.

Mon idée de base était de conserver mes mails sur le serveur. J'avais toujours fait comme ça auparavant et ça ne posait aucun problème. Je n'avais jamais touché aux options et tout allait pour le mieux.
Je viens de tester en décochant _"Vérifier les comptes locaux avant de télécharger les messages"_ et "_Télécharger les dossiers supplémentaires"_ mais ça ne change rien 

Pour le moment, je voudrais vraiment garder mes mails ....


----------



## boddy (10 Janvier 2008)

Effectivement, je suis sous Tiger. J'ai acheté Léopard, mais j'attends encore un peu avant de l'installer.


----------



## whereismymind (10 Janvier 2008)

D'autres idées par rapport à la capture d'écran ?


----------



## mon's (22 Janvier 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Alors quant tu ouvre Mail, il le fait automatiquement comme que un grand garçon
> Sinon soit tu le fait manuelement en appuyant sur le bouton relever en ayant au préalable sélectionner tn compte hotmail dans la colonne de gauche
> Soit tu bidouille dans Préférences Système de Mail dans l'onglet Généralité ou tu peux regler le relevement du courrier
> D'autres questions??????


 le21/01/08
J'ai apprécié l'explication car après une matinée à essayer de paramétrer "mail" et d'avoir été balladè par le tchat de free je peut utiliser mail avec hotmail  .j'ai réussi à emettre et j'ai reçu tout les mails anciens par contre il en reste un de ce matin que je n'arrive pas à récuperer  a voir mais de toute maniére c'est déjà bien de pouvoir s'en servir
Merci encore


----------



## whereismymind (22 Janvier 2008)

mon's a dit:


> le21/01/08
> J'ai apprécié l'explication car après une matinée à essayer de paramétrer "mail" et d'avoir été balladè par le tchat de free je peut utiliser mail avec hotmail  .j'ai réussi à emettre et j'ai reçu tout les mails anciens par contre il en reste un de ce matin que je n'arrive pas à récuperer  a voir mais de toute maniére c'est déjà bien de pouvoir s'en servir
> Merci encore



Moi aussi, j'ai réglé mon problème !! J'ai définitivement arrêté d'utiliser Hotmail ... Ca fait vraiment du bien de se débarrasser de ce boulet !!!!


----------



## melaure (22 Janvier 2008)

whereismymind a dit:


> Moi aussi, j'ai réglé mon problème !! J'ai définitivement arrêté d'utiliser Hotmail ... Ca fait vraiment du bien de se débarrasser de ce boulet !!!!



Pour mon amie ça marche maintenant avec MacFreePop et Mail et Hotmail Live.

Mais elle ne veut pas abandonner. De toute façon elle s'en fou aussi qu'on ait un Mac ou PC, c'est aussi inintéressant l'un que l'autre ...

Que voulez-vous faire dans ce cas !


----------



## xao85 (23 Janvier 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Bonsoir, je me suis lancé ce soir dans l'idée de passer sur mail... J'ai suivi tout le fil qui est vraiment super et j'ai ça dans mail: Erreur détectée par le serveur : Nom dutilisateur POP « monadresse@homtail.com » inconnu... alors que je suis sur de ladresse?!



Ya personne qui ma fait remarqué que ja vais mis  "@homtail.com" et ben voilà pourquoi ça marchait pas!  Allez y moquez-vous! 

Maintenant je peux enfin profiter de mail! :love:


----------



## ramchamcham (30 Janvier 2008)

bonjours à tous.

j'avais déjà tenté de mettre à mail mon compte hotmail (.fr) mais sa me gonflait...
je me décide aujourd'hui a me remettre dedans et je me rend compte pour le second fois que c'est une misère....

je viens de relire le fils depuis le début et j'ai téléchargé httpmail configuré mail comme demandé
et je vois un petit triangle a coté de boite de réception. 

sa me gave de lutté avec hotmail  mais je ne peux pas changer d'adresse et me passer de mail est dommage alors qu'il existe des solutions. 
suis-je un abruti qui n'arrive pas a configuré mail car tous les autres on réussi apparemment.

merci d'avance


----------



## Mahelita (30 Janvier 2008)

Hm, .fr, c'est mal... Même si tu as tout configuré correctement il est fort possible que sa ne marche pas...


----------



## greggorynque (30 Janvier 2008)

Mahelita a dit:


> Hm, .fr, c'est mal... Même si tu as tout configuré correctement il est fort possible que sa ne marche pas...




Non, mon compte .fr marche (j'ai un .com et un .fr)

verifie bien les reglages et de mettre le pop de ton FAI


----------



## ramchamcham (30 Janvier 2008)

d'accord comme sa c'est plus clair.:rateau: 

franchement sa me gonfle hotmail.

tu ne peux pas me redire vite fait les principale manip a faire avec httpmail pour que je n'est pas de regret lors de mon abandon......

merci encore (et au chiotte hotmail)


----------



## ramchamcham (30 Janvier 2008)

il me semble bien mettre smtp.orange.frsur quels autres réglages j'aurais peu me planter?


----------



## greggorynque (30 Janvier 2008)

*TUTORIAL POUR MACFREEPOPS

*voila un tuto de configuration de mail par moi, si qqun peut le metre en page de garde ce serais super...

J'éspère que cela en aidera certains


----------



## ramchamcham (30 Janvier 2008)

merci énormément, mais je vois que tu n'est pas passé par httpmail? 
quel plugin a tu pris?


----------



## melaure (30 Janvier 2008)

ramchamcham a dit:


> merci énormément, mais je vois que tu n'est pas passé par httpmail?
> quel plugin a tu pris?



On dirait MacFreePop ?


----------



## greggorynque (30 Janvier 2008)

Oups dsl, je trouve macfreepop bien plus performants que Httpmail, t le principe du logiciel séparé mais invisible est extra...

Bonne chance !


----------



## ramchamcham (30 Janvier 2008)

ok ba je vais tenter avec macfreepop.


----------



## whereismymind (30 Janvier 2008)

Maintenant que j'ai gouté à l'IMAP avec GMAIL, j'ai plus trop envie de me relancer dans le Hotmail. On va attendre qu'ils passent aussi en IMAP chez Microsoft .... MOUHAHAHAHAHA. Ok je sors ....


----------



## ramchamcham (30 Janvier 2008)

oui et ben sa ne marche pas.
je paramètre bien macfreepop de la manière suivante: 
   dans l'onglet macfreepops, je coche auto start, quit et automatically
   dans l'onglet freepopsd service je coche answer (2000) et of the adress (127.0.0.1
je lance et une fenêtre surgit avec "the auto quit option of macfreepops is enabled but was ignored.

et en dessous de la fenêtre principale de freepops un petit tiroir est apparut disant "to use macfreepops you must configure the account of interest into your e-mailclient(mail,...) with the following setting for incoming mail (pop3)
              user/account name:your e-mail address
              incominge-mail server(pop3):127.0.0.1
              port (advanced setting): 2000
macfreepops has no effects on outgoing mail (smtp)."

voilà tout est di je ne comprend pas, il demande de paramétrer mail avant, mais mai ne trouve pas smtp.orange.fr


comment faire?


----------



## Mahelita (31 Janvier 2008)

Il faut tt simplement que tu mette MFP a jours, c'est pour cela que l autoquit a été ignoré.


----------



## ramchamcham (31 Janvier 2008)

j'ai l'impression désagréable d'avoir 2,5 de QI.
franchement sa ne marche pas je viens de faire les mises à jour et le serveur POP "smtp.orange.fr" ne répond pas......

mais le fenètre MFP a bien disparue....
je ne sais pas???


----------



## greggorynque (31 Janvier 2008)

ramchamcham a dit:


> j'ai l'impression désagréable d'avoir 2,5 de QI.
> franchement sa ne marche pas je viens de faire les mises à jour et le serveur POP "smtp.orange.fr" ne répond pas......
> 
> mais le fenètre MFP a bien disparue....
> je ne sais pas???



essaye avec les identifiants free, car moi avec ca ca marche partout pour moi, même a l'étranger (je suis en suède)


----------



## ramchamcham (31 Janvier 2008)

sa ne répond pas 

mais vous êtes sur que pour le serveur de réception il faut mettre smtp.orange.fr
car pour l'exemple ils mettent: mail.exemple.com????


----------



## greggorynque (31 Janvier 2008)

et bien lis sur mon tuto mon cher


----------



## ramchamcham (31 Janvier 2008)

oui d'ailleurs très bon tuto (t'utilise quel logiciel?).
sa ne marche toujours pas.
je met a disposition les préférences de MFP au cas ou vous voyé le problème car il ne peu venir que de ce logiciel (grâce  ton tuto)

je réitère mais remerciements.


----------



## greggorynque (31 Janvier 2008)

non mais ca marche la il est activé


----------



## etudiante31 (5 Février 2008)

bonsoir 

c super clair vos explications c génial meme si pr l'instant je ne parviens pas a configurer mail mais j'ai bon espoir ( et pas trop de patience) 

merci bcp 

ps: je risque de vous embetter avec mes bugs ....


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2008)

Ca a marché avec MacFreePop chez moi ...


----------



## ramchamcham (6 Février 2008)

oui chez moi aussi sa marche. 
malgré le fait que mail ne relève le courrier que au démarrage.....


----------



## tofskite (14 Février 2008)

salut 
j'aimerai savoir si cela marche malgré le changement de hotmail en windows live ...

si oui je vais essayer de faire comme expliquer ci dessus.

merci d'avance


----------



## greggorynque (14 Février 2008)

Oui, cela marche même mieux depuis le passage a hotmail live...

Mais une petite lecture te l'aurais appris


----------



## tofskite (14 Février 2008)

et bien merci du temps gagné 

en faite j'ai réussi avec httpmail à config mail 

ça marche donc je ne touche à rien 

merci beaucoup et a plus sur le forum


----------



## etudiante31 (17 Février 2008)

bonjour à tous 

j'ai un souci avec mail et hotmail...
J'ai suivi le tuto ( qui est super bien) mais malgrés plusieurs essais je n'arrive tjs pas à configurer mail j'ai comme message" erreur le serveur 127.0.0.1 a refuser une conection au port 25" 

je ne sais pas si cela a un lien mais je n'arrive pas a consulter mes mails en passant directement par le site de hotmail la page se charge a moitié et recommence 

je sais plus quoi faire ... 

une idée quelqu'un ??

merci d'avance


----------



## Mahelita (17 Février 2008)

Va dans les préférences de ton compte mail, clique sur l onglet avancé, en bas tu change le 25 en 2000, si la case SSL est cochée décoche la, et met en tant qu authentification Mot de passe. Tout devrais marcher.


----------



## etudiante31 (17 Février 2008)

C EST GENIAL !!!!!  

merci ça a marché merci merci merci !!!!!! 
je commençais vraiment à desesperer , c'est super !!!!!

bonne soirée


----------



## Mahelita (17 Février 2008)

Tu est la bienvenue


----------



## krsmimi (26 Février 2008)

Mahelita a dit:


> Va dans les préférences de ton compte mail, clique sur l onglet avancé, en bas tu change le 25 en 2000, si la case SSL est cochée décoche la, et met en tant qu authentification Mot de passe. Tout devrais marcher.



salut a ts, 
apres m'etre tappé ts les pages de ce forum je commence serieusement a avoir envi de jeter mon macbook par la fenetre...
 j'ai tout fait mais au moment de relever "Erreur détectée par le serveur : Échec de la tentative de lecture des données depuis le serveur «*127.0.0.1*».


----------



## Zyrol (26 Février 2008)

krsmimi a dit:


> salut a ts,
> apres m'etre tappé ts les pages de ce forum je commence serieusement a avoir envi de jeter mon macbook par la fenetre...



donne moi ton adresse, ta fenetre que je me mette en desous...


----------



## krsmimi (26 Février 2008)

J'y comprends rien..... 2 jours a me prendre la tete et puis d'un coup ca marche on sait pas pk mail ce lance et tout marche...


----------



## Zyrol (26 Février 2008)

krsmimi a dit:


> J'y comprends rien..... 2 jours a me prendre la tete et puis d'un coup ca marche on sait pas pk mail ce lance et tout marche...



c'est la magie d'Hotmail !


----------



## FranZz (26 Février 2008)

Salut, je poursuis ce fil parce que je calle sur une étape, mais laquelle...

Mon  compte mail est configuré, ça marche bien, je suis chez tele2allin.
J'ai téléchargé Mac Free Pops  2.3, j'ai effectué l'update. Le programme quitte, ensuite je vais dans les préférences de mon compte, et j'indique qu'il faut le lancer au démarrage.

> Ensuite, je suis les étapes indiquées dans la première page du fil, mais pas moyen de connecter le compte, lorsque je lance un diagnostic de connection, ben les deux boutons restent de couleur rouge, donc, pas connecté...

> Auriez vous une idée, parce que là, après avoir fait un  tri dans les nombreux posts, je ne vois tjs pas ou je faute .....

Merci d'avance......


----------



## urmoon (26 Février 2008)

au risque de passer pour un con ...
pourquoi Hotmail avec toutes les manips décrites ci-dessus ne marche toujours pas avec une adresse de type live.fr ?


----------



## FranZz (26 Février 2008)

Et le diagnostic de connection .>.>.>.

>_ Tssssss


----------



## FataMorgana (26 Février 2008)

urmoon a dit:


> au risque de passer pour un con ...
> pourquoi Hotmail avec toutes les manips décrites ci-dessus ne marche toujours pas avec une adresse de type live.fr ?



Au risque de passer pour un... enfin comme le dit le monsieur au-dessus....
Pourquoi diantre utiliser hotmail... Et pourquoi pas vista pendant qu'on y est!!!
Bon désolé je sors....
A+


----------



## FranZz (26 Février 2008)

>
On progresse...


----------



## Mahelita (26 Février 2008)

Dans l onglet avancé met le port 2000 et laisse le ssl décoché.
Be the way, pourquoi n'utilise tu pas HTTPMail alors que tu l'a instalé  ^_^


----------



## FranZz (26 Février 2008)

Helouppe Mahelita !!!

Sympa de tester !

C'est fait, j'ai indiqué 2000 et je laisse SSL décoché ...

J'ai juste eu une demande de mot de passe, mais ça n'a malheureusement rien changé > :>

une autre idée?

Pour ce qui est des modifs que j'ai apportées, en gros, j'ai repris , à la page 1 du fil, les étapes..; Pour le HTTPMAIL , je pense que c'est d'autres essais, qui, comme ceux ci, se révêlent non concluants ( je m'exprime comme une touze )


----------



## Mahelita (26 Février 2008)

Hm, ta configuration est juste. A ta place je persisterais. Et pour ton serveur SMTP, pourquoi n'utilise tu pas le out.machin? il devrais aussi faire l affaire (si il n'y a pas d authentification, ce qui d après ton screen est  le cas)

Et si ton problème avec le serveur de MFP continue, esseil d utiliser localhost a la place.


----------



## FranZz (27 Février 2008)

Helouppe Mahelita;

Je teste cela dés que je suis sur ma machine.>
>

>Localhost, pour assouvir mes vices...


----------



## FranZz (27 Février 2008)

le localhost ne fonctionne pas non plus ...

Je pense que je vais pas aller plus loin .........

Dij*


----------



## sunerose (29 Février 2008)

salut tt le monde

enfait jai deja configuré ma boite mail avec gmail et je voudrais le faire aussi ac hotmail cest possible ?
il faut aller ou ?


----------



## Mahelita (29 Février 2008)

Tu ne peut pas accédé ta boite aux lettres hotmail avec mais seul. Il te faut un programme tier ou un plug-in.
Le programme tier est MacFreePops.
Le plug-in est HTTPMail.
A toi de voir le quel est le plus efficace pour toi.
Dans ce thème tu peut trouver toutes les informations nécessaires pour faire marcher MFP.
Si tu veut utiliser HTTPMail et que tu a des problèmes revien ici, je peut t aider.


----------



## dijoux (7 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon je veux voir si j'arrive à tout expliquer brièvement mais clairement.
> 1er étape:
> D'abord télélcharge MacFreePop ici http://www.e-link.it/macfreepops/.
> Tu va dans "extra Option" puis dans le 1er onglet tu coches les 2 premières cases et la dernière.
> ...







bsr débutant sur mac , je me poser aussi comme tout le monde comment il failais faire .... 
et grasse a ses conseil g reussi ,bah ses tres compliqué merci bcp et lisé bien se quil dit


----------



## nikolo (14 Mars 2008)

J'ai suivi la méthode d'Antoine59 et cela ne fonctionne pas. Ma Bal ne veut pas se connecter à mon serveur. Je suis chez Free.

edit : j'ai réussi à connecter mon compte hotmail en modifiant le serveur pop en mettant 2000 pour mon compte free mais je ne rapatrie aucun mail de mon compte hotmail. quand je fais sur l'interface web je l'ai voit mais mail ne le récupère pas.

pourquoi???


----------



## greggorynque (15 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> *TUTORIAL POUR MACFREEPOPS
> 
> *voila un tuto de configuration de mail par moi, si qqun peut le metre en page de garde ce serais super...
> 
> J'éspère que cela en aidera certains



rappel de mon tutorial pour ceux qui en auraient besoin...


----------



## video8 (16 Mars 2008)

J'ai essayé toutes les procédures requises, je pense que le logiciel proposé n'a pas dans ces paramètres les dernières inclusions des boîtes  mail de <live> .fr .ca ou .com

Il faudrait demander au concepteur des les ajouter dans les boîtes authorisés.  J'ai vérifier et la boîte live n'y ai pas.  
Je suis convaincu que c'est pour ça que ça ne marche pas.

J'attends de vos news....

Jimmy 
Canada.


----------



## Mahelita (16 Mars 2008)

C'est fort possible qu'il ne soit meme plus possible d accéder aux boites lives avec des programmes tiers car Windows a supprimé cette possibilité pour les nouveau comptes hotmail...


----------



## greggorynque (16 Mars 2008)

video8 a dit:


> J'ai essayé toutes les procédures requises, je pense que le logiciel proposé n'a pas dans ces paramètres les dernières inclusions des boîtes  mail de <live> .fr .ca ou .com
> 
> Il faudrait demander au concepteur des les ajouter dans les boîtes authorisés.  J'ai vérifier et la boîte live n'y ai pas.
> Je suis convaincu que c'est pour ça que ça ne marche pas.
> ...



mon compte homail.fr Et mon compte hotmail.com marchent a la perfection...


----------



## DorianLoïc (16 Mars 2008)

Et saurais-tu comment je peux trouver le no de serveur à insrcire étant donné que je suis chez club-internet? 

Merci pour le tuto, je pense en effet que ça va en aider certains.


----------



## greggorynque (16 Mars 2008)

Marque smtp.free.fr ca marche partout en général


----------



## DorianLoïc (16 Mars 2008)

je voulais dire le No de port, et pas le nom du serveur qui en mettant smtp.club-internet.fr est accepté... Une idée stp?


----------



## greggorynque (16 Mars 2008)

25, mais c'est marqué dans mon tuto a la page d'avant il me semble

et tentes avec 25 ET free qui pour moi à marché sous tiger même a l'étranger (je viens de passer sous leo et ca marche toujours mais un peu moins bien, c'est étrange...)


----------



## DorianLoïc (16 Mars 2008)

Voilà ce que j' ai encore, même avec smtp.free.fr, et en mettant 25...:

Alerte:   "Il existe peut-être un problème avec le serveur de courrier ou le réseau. Vérifiez les réglages du compte «*Hotmail*» ou réessayez.

Erreur détectée par le serveur : Le serveur «*127.0.0.1*» a refusé une connexion sur le port 25."
 ...


----------



## DorianLoïc (16 Mars 2008)

Dommage, je sens que je ne suis pas loin mais je ne sais ce qui manque... Peut-être un réglage dans MFPops.


----------



## greggorynque (16 Mars 2008)

Oui, je me méfie, car macfreepops est parfois capricieux (dues au MAJ hotmail je pense) et ce soir ce n'est pas la fete pour moi non plus.

attends demain pur voir si il y a des MAJ, et mefie toi des messages de mail, qui ne peut interpreter ce que fait MFP de toute facon.


----------



## DorianLoïc (16 Mars 2008)

Ok, merci pour ton aide en tout cas. Pour les messages d' alerte de Mail je comprends, mais s' il ne rapatrie pas les messages (et c est ce qu' il fait qd il émet une alerte), ça ne m' arrange pas...


----------



## Mahelita (17 Mars 2008)

Google ou FAQ de ton fournisseur.


----------



## DorianLoïc (17 Mars 2008)

Déjà essayé...


----------



## DorianLoïc (17 Mars 2008)

Ca y est ça marche!   J' ai fait une de ces têtes, lorsque tous mes petits mails d' hotmail (Live, oui) ont commencé à s' entasser dans Mail, je vous dis pas! OUI, ON PEUT RECEVOIR TOUS SES MAILS D' HOTMAIL LIVE DANS MAIL!!!

Bon, donc pour ceux qui galèreraient encore: 1_ je n' avais pas prêté suffisamment d' attention à ce qui était écrit sur la fenêtre de MacFreePops, plus exactement dans la partie qui sort du bas de la fenêtre initiale lorsqu' on lance MFP. Il est indiqué "Port (advanced setting): 2000. Il a donc fallu mettre 2000 dans la case port de l' onglet "comptes" des préférences Mail.

2_ Il faut mettre à jour MFP! Cliquer sur "updates available" : d' une part je n' avais pas la dernière version, d' autre part il y a des plugs-in à télécharger selon le serveur de messagerie utilisé. (Et OUI il y en a un pour Hotmail, et OUI ça marche, contrairement à ce que certains (beaucoup) m' ont dit... ). J' ai tellement entendu que ce n' était pas possible les derniers jours!...

Puis dans Mail faut aussi bien penser à décocher la case SSL, et donc dans "serveur de réception", c' est bien 127.0.0.1, et dans "mot de passe", bizarrement c' est bien l' adresse de messagerie, en tout cas pour moi tout est bon comme ça. Ah, et j' oubliais, dans serveur d' envoi (smtp) j' ai mis "aucune", en déduction du fait que MFP n' a pas d' action sur les envois.

Aussi, je ne sais si ça y a fait qq chose ou pas, mais faut peut-être pas hésiter quand on essaye une config. à quitter MFP et Mail puis relancer, et peut-être aussi en commençant par MFP, enfin c' est une hypothèse.

Mais quand même une petite question au cas où qq'un a une idée là-dessus:  Peut-il être mauvais pour l' ordi d' avoir MFP qui fonctionne tout le temps? Ou dois-je terriblement m' embêter à le garder dans mon dock pour ne pas oublier de le quitter après consultation des mails, et ainsi ne pas être en permanence connecté avec ma boîte Hotmail?...

Bon voilà pour Hotmail LIVE dans Mail avec MFP si certains avaient tendance à butter aux mêmes endroits.  Je vais me coucher heureux!


----------



## greggorynque (17 Mars 2008)

coche les 2 premières et la dernière case de macfreepop, une fois allummé il disparaitra


----------



## DorianLoïc (17 Mars 2008)

Oui merci j' ai vu ça, mais pour moi en fait c' est la première et les trois dernières. La seconde ("quitter MFP après que le service ait débuté", n' a aucun effet, que je l' active ou non ça ne change rien...). Bref, avec la petite icône indicative en plus dans la barre menu, c' est parfait... Enfin... pour être tatillon je me serais bien passé de l' icône dans le dock en permanence... Tant pis.
Mais alors qq' un sait-il s' il est mauvais de le laisser tourner tout le temps?

P.S.:  J' ai oublié de dire que mon adresse hotmail.com a été créée au mois de décembre, elle a donc quelque chose comme 3 mois d' existence   (Ca c' est pour ceux qui disent qu' elle doit avoir au moins 5 ans...)


----------



## Mahelita (17 Mars 2008)

Non, ce n'est pas mauvais. Tu a des tonnes d'applications qui fonctionnent constament sans que tu le sache ;-)


----------



## DorianLoïc (17 Mars 2008)

Ah bon? Des tonnes, à ce point là? Admettons, mais peut-être pas en permanence, non? Là MFP fonctionne vraiment tout le temps. Au niveau des flux de serveurs ou de ce genre de machins (que je connais très bien comme tu peux le constater), ça doit pas être le top. :mouais:

Maintenant ce que je vais essayer de savoir c' est s' il y a un moyen de faire démarrer MFP à l' ouverture de session (jusque là pas de pbm), mais plus tard (genre 20 sec plus tard). Car Mail s' ouvre avant et / ou plus rapidement que lui, et par conséquent je ne profite pas du premier relevé de ma bal Hotmail (ouh là là..., dramatique), et je dois attendre 5 minutes de plus pour savoir si j' ai un message car bien sûr je n' imagine pas, un matin où j' aurai déjà pris le temps d' appuyer sur le bouton d' allumage de mon ordi, avoir à m' occuper d' aller cliquer sur l' icône "relever", ni même de faire relever automatiquement toutes les (1) minutes mon courriel vu que 5 ça me convient très bien pour le reste de la journée (pareil, peur de trop faire marcher les bestioles, j' aime bien les ménager), alors que je serai déjà en pleine activité sur un autre espace de "space", et le tout sans être sûr qu' un éventuel message me sera indiqué par un joli signal sonore (et car non je ne reçois pas de mails tous les jours, je fais le nécessaire pour).
Voilà! Gros bisous à tous.


----------



## greggorynque (17 Mars 2008)

Non, il fonctionne tout le temps, mais n'est pas conecté tout le temps  il fonctionne comme un widget, et consomme un poil de ram (3mo en fait )


----------



## DorianLoïc (17 Mars 2008)

Ah bon ok, alors très bien





Nota: il est fantastique, ce petit logiciel! Simple, efficace et si pratique... Le top, MacFreePop. (Ou le pop, avec MacFreeTop, comme on veut).


----------



## nikolo (17 Mars 2008)

et bien moi marche pas . je peux envoyer des mails avec mon adresse hotmail et mon compte hotmail depuis mailil mais je ne reçois pas mes mails venant de l'extérieur.


----------



## greggorynque (17 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> *TUTORIAL POUR MACFREEPOPS
> 
> *voila un tuto de configuration de mail par moi, si qqun peut le metre en page de garde ce serais super...
> 
> J'éspère que cela en aidera certains



Et voila, si tu fais cela correctement cela devrais marcher.

Pour macfreepop, d'abord METTRE A JOUR, ensuite cocher les 2 premières et la dernière cases du premier onglet, et remplir les 2 premiers champs du deuxième onglet avec 2000 et 127.0.0.1

Allumer MFP, il se fermera automatiquement, et il vous reste le plus important, relever le courrier


----------



## DorianLoïc (18 Mars 2008)

Sniff... Marche plus aujourd' hui...  

Impossible de réceptionner mon courriel hotmail.
Je crois pourtant n' avoir changé aucun réglage... Lorsque je relève le courrier, Mail fait comme si ça avait marché, pas de petit triangle d' alerte, et le mot de passe est accepté par Hotmail (car quand je le change il est refusé), ça fait comme si je n' avais aucun message sur Hotmail, pourtant j' en ai!

 Bref, quelqu' un aurait-il une idée pour me redonner le sourire?


----------



## Mahelita (18 Mars 2008)

Sa m'est arrivé plusieurs fois (avant que je ne passe à HTTPMail) et le problème c'est tjrs résolut par sois meme apres un peut de tps et des redémarages de Mail, de MFP et de l'ordinateur 
Alors courage, ce n'est certainement que temporaire (Si biensure tu as tout les réglages corrects ^_^).


----------



## DorianLoïc (18 Mars 2008)

Ok , c' est réconfortant, on va faire comme ça...


----------



## nikolo (18 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Et voila, si tu fais cela correctement cela devrais marcher.
> 
> Pour macfreepop, d'abord METTRE A JOUR, ensuite cocher les 2 premières et la dernière cases du premier onglet, et remplir les 2 premiers champs du deuxième onglet avec 2000 et 127.0.0.1
> 
> Allumer MFP, il se fermera automatiquement, et il vous reste le plus important, relever le courrier



J'ai fait exactement comme tu indiques et bien il se connecte à mon serveur free mais ne recupere pas mes mails hotmail.


----------



## nikolo (18 Mars 2008)

DorianLoïc a dit:


> Sniff... Marche plus aujourd' hui...
> 
> Impossible de réceptionner mon courriel hotmail.
> Je crois pourtant n' avoir changé aucun réglage... Lorsque je relève le courrier, Mail fait comme si ça avait marché, pas de petit triangle d' alerte, et le mot de passe est accepté par Hotmail (car quand je le change il est refusé), ça fait comme si je n' avais aucun message sur Hotmail, pourtant j' en ai!
> ...



J'ai comme toi en fait: aucun signe de non fonctionnement et aucun mail récupéré.


----------



## Mahelita (18 Mars 2008)

Je suppose que vous avez deja esseils, mais on ne sais jms 
Marquez manuellement quelque mails comme non-lus et voyez ce qui ce passe.
Peut etre qu'ils serons alors relevés.


----------



## DorianLoïc (18 Mars 2008)

Bonne supposition!


----------



## nikolo (18 Mars 2008)

oui j'en ai 10 non lus et je m'en envoie depuis d'autres comptes mail mais aucun n'est rapatrié.


----------



## xao85 (21 Mars 2008)

Mail n'arrive pas à aller chercher mes mails depuis hier... :mouais:  Alors que ça marchait bien avant... Il ne me lance aucun msg d'erreur... Ca marche chez vous ces jours-ci?


----------



## greggorynque (21 Mars 2008)

patience, parfois le plugin demande une MAJ a cause d'une MAJ de hotmail. Moi je trouve MFP très lent a checker ses MAJ justement sous la 10.5

ca marche mais CT plus rapide sous tiger pour moi


----------



## xao85 (21 Mars 2008)

L'envoie de mails marchent... :mouais:  Raaaa je comprends pas, impossible de savoir ce qu'il y a sur mon compte ni de récupérer mes mails par contre!


----------



## xao85 (22 Mars 2008)

J'ai désinstallé macfreepops et réinstallé mais rien n'y fait...  

J'aime pas quand ça marche un jour et l'autre plus, j'ai l'impression de me sentir sous windows! :hein:


----------



## greggorynque (22 Mars 2008)

Moi ca marche, je me suis nvoyé par Gmail 2 mails sur mes boites hotmails, et j'ai récupéré les 2 ...


----------



## nikolo (22 Mars 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> L'envoie de mails marchent... :mouais:  Raaaa je comprends pas, impossible de savoir ce qu'il y a sur mon compte ni de récupérer mes mails par contre!



J'ai le même probleme que toi. impossible de recuperer mes mails mais en envoyer aucun probleme par contre.


----------



## xao85 (22 Mars 2008)

Et ca depuis combien de temps? 
Est ce que ça marchait avant?
T'indique-t'il un message d'erreur?
Je me sens moins seul!!!!


----------



## xao85 (22 Mars 2008)

DorianLoïc a dit:


> Sniff... Marche plus aujourd' hui...
> 
> Impossible de réceptionner mon courriel hotmail.
> Je crois pourtant n' avoir changé aucun réglage... Lorsque je relève le courrier, Mail fait comme si ça avait marché, pas de petit triangle d' alerte, et le mot de passe est accepté par Hotmail (car quand je le change il est refusé), ça fait comme si je n' avais aucun message sur Hotmail, pourtant j' en ai!
> ...


idem d'après ce que j'ai lu, faut attendre...  C'est casse pied quand même


----------



## nikolo (22 Mars 2008)

moi c'est depuis le debut que j'ai paramétré Mail pour recuperer mes mails hotmail.

Je peux envoyer des mails via mon compte hotmail depuis mail mais impossible de recuperer ceux que je m'envoies sur hotmail depuis Gmail, free ou wanadoo mes autres comptes.

En plus j'ai aucun message d'erreur.


----------



## xao85 (22 Mars 2008)

nikolo a dit:


> moi c'est depuis le debut que j'ai paramétré Mail pour recuperer mes mails hotmail.
> 
> Je peux envoyer des mails via mon compte hotmail depuis mail mais impossible de recuperer ceux que je m'envoies sur hotmail depuis Gmail, free ou wanadoo mes autres comptes.
> 
> En plus j'ai aucun message d'erreur.



Ca a l'air identique à mon problème... Je vais essayer dès que j'ai du temps de faire un nouveau compte pour cette adresse email et voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## xao85 (22 Mars 2008)

Bon d'après ce que je lis un peu partout, certaines fois hotmail est inaccessible pour récupérer ces mails par des logiciels tiers et ceux ci de manière complètement aléatoire... Reste lus qu'à attendre  

Je sens que je vais changer d'adresse principale...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (22 Mars 2008)

Meme souci, du jour au lendemain ça ne marche plus pour récupérer les mails alors que je peux toujours envoyer des mails... Réinstallation complète sans succès.
C'est ch*** de passer par le site hotmail pourvoir les mails :hein:

D'ailleurs, ça fait longtemps qu'on n'a pas eu de MAJ du fichier "hotmail.lua" (enfin, chez moi en tout cas)

Eddy


----------



## xao85 (22 Mars 2008)

Bon si on est nombreux, c'est qu'il y a un souci, on devrait avoir une mise à jour bientôt!


----------



## daitrox (23 Mars 2008)

Salut à tous,
J'ai aussi ce "léger" souci avec Hotmail et mail.
Pas de message d'erreur mais aucun ramassage de courrier.

Y'aurait pas un soucis depuis une MAJ apple?

Je n'ai plus eu de relevé de boite à partir du 20 mars, jour ou il me semble avoir fait une MAJ.
Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairé sur la marche à suivre pour checker les dates des MAJ MacOs (leopard pour moi) je suis preneur.


----------



## xao85 (23 Mars 2008)

daitrox a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> J'ai aussi ce "léger" souci avec Hotmail et mail.
> Pas de message d'erreur mais aucun ramassage de courrier.
> 
> ...



Oui c'est vrai qu'il y a eu beaucoup de mise à jour ces temps si... (mais aucune en rapport avec mail ) Faut attendre une mise à jour de macfreepops.


----------



## Viiroth (24 Mars 2008)

J'espère vraiment que c'est un problème au niveau des mises à jours.
Je commence à désespérer, j'ai beau suivre ce qui est dit à la lettre, j'ai cherché sur d'autres endroits, ça ne fonctionne tout simplement pas. xD
Rien qui rentre.
Soit il n'y a rien qui rentre, rien qui se passe, soit il y a un problème avec le port 110. D'ailleurs j'ai bien mis 2000 partout donc ça me parait un peu suspect.

Ce serait peut-être intéressant si quelqu'un qui maitrise bien ce soucis faisait un guide détaillé résumant tout, dans un nouveau topic. Après 18 pages, ça devient un calvaire de rechercher quelquechose de précis. Enfin ce n'est qu'une suggestion, je sais que ça demande un certain effort...


----------



## ap_olivier (28 Mars 2008)

Bonjour

Je viens tout juste d'acquérir un macbook pro. Je suis novice sous le système d'exploitation Léopard.
J'ai installé httpmail et j'ai ajouté mon compte hotmail. Il marche sans problème.
Mon soucis c'est que sans faire exprès, j'ai rajouté un autre compte mail. j'aimerai le supprimer.
Pourrait on m'indiquer la démarche à suivre ? 
Dans mail, lorsque je fais un clique droit sur ce compte, l'option "supprimer ce compte" est grisé et inutilisable.
J'ai déjà essayé de supprimer le dossier représentatif de mon compte situé dans Bibliothèque/Mail/ mais rien y fait, lors du redémarage de Mail, le compte est toujours là et le dossier est re créé.
merci de votre aide


----------



## Mahelita (28 Mars 2008)

Préférences de Mail, Compte, sélectionne le compte que tu veut effacer, clique sur le moin () qui est en bas a gauche de la fenetre des préférences et le tour est joué!


----------



## ap_olivier (28 Mars 2008)

J'ai fait ce que tu as fait et ça a fait ce que je voulais. 
Un grand merci à toi


----------



## xao85 (29 Mars 2008)

MAJ macfree pops ça remarche chez moi!  
Par contre il est en train de relever tout les mails de mon compte même ceux que j'ai déjà :mouais: (685 mails je vais avoir du trie à faire... :rateau: )


----------



## greggorynque (29 Mars 2008)

cela me l'a fait au début (après la migration vers leopard) après avoir repassé mes comptes live en classique.

Donc surtout ne changez pas la présentation de hotmail au risque de devoir TOUT re-importer.

Par contre moi, MFP a marché sans problème même pendant que certains d'entre vous avais des soucis.


----------



## DorianLoïc (30 Mars 2008)

Chez moi également ça refonctionne grâce à la mise à jour MFP.


----------



## xao85 (30 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> cela me l'a fait au début (après la migration vers leopard) après avoir repassé mes comptes live en classique.
> 
> Donc surtout ne changez pas la présentation de hotmail au risque de devoir TOUT re-importer.
> 
> Par contre moi, MFP a marché sans problème même pendant que certains d'entre vous avais des soucis.



Tu es sous Léopard? 

PS: Il ne me reste plus que 163 mails à trier  :rateau:


----------



## greggorynque (30 Mars 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Tu es sous Léopard?
> 
> PS: Il ne me reste plus que 163 mails à trier  :rateau:



Oui

au fait il y a une très bonne technique quand mail reimporte tous tes emails et que tu les a deja, attend qu'ils soit tous chargés, trie les par lu ou non, tu clique sur le premier avec un rond bleu, tu descend a l'ascenceur, tu fait SHIFT + click sur le dernier et HOOP supprimer


----------



## Mahelita (30 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Oui
> 
> au fait il y a une très bonne technique quand mail reimporte tous tes emails et que tu les a deja, attend qu'ils soit tous chargés, trie les par lu ou non, tu clique sur le premier avec un rond bleu, tu descend a l'ascenceur, tu fait SHIFT + click sur le dernier et HOOP supprimer


Sa ne marchera hélas pas car tout les mails sont signalés comme non lus. Du moin la dernière fois que j ai eu ce problème c était comme sa.


----------



## xao85 (30 Mars 2008)

Ca redéconne, ça aura marché une soirée... Va vraiment falloir que je change d'email ... parceque marre d'hotmail (Gmail...)


----------



## greggorynque (30 Mars 2008)

Je dois avir du bol, cela marche tout le temps plutot bien chez moi, mais j'utilise de moins en moins mes 2 adresses hotmail. Je migre tout petit a petit vers gmail (je vais d'ailleurs me créer une deuxième adresse je pense


----------



## xao85 (30 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Je dois avir du bol, cela marche tout le temps plutot bien chez moi, mais j'utilise de moins en moins mes 2 adresses hotmail. Je migre tout petit a petit vers gmail (je vais d'ailleurs me créer une deuxième adresse je pense



Je viens de me créer un compte gmail, ca c'est configuré tout seul dans mail!   :love:


----------



## greggorynque (30 Mars 2008)

ben oui c'est pour ca que je conseille a tout le monde de passer a gmail (ou n'importe quoi, il n'y a que hotmail de ##### pour bloquer les protocoles Pop


----------



## xao85 (30 Mars 2008)

Par contre quand il relève mon courrier dans gmail, i ne me mets pas les message comme lu...


----------



## greggorynque (30 Mars 2008)

tu peux regler cela dans tes options de Gmail je crois


----------



## nikolo (30 Mars 2008)

hotmail fonctionne chez moi suite MAJ. Nickel.


----------



## xao85 (30 Mars 2008)

Ben moi ça marche une fois sur 36 :mouais:


----------



## tib51 (2 Avril 2008)

Bon, ben au risque de pas être très novateur, je voudrais moi aussi configurer un compte @hotmail.com sur mail.
J'ai téléchargé le plugin httpmail, mais rien n'y fait impossible de recevoir le moindre petit mail.
J'ai suivi tout ce que vous dites, et ce satané compte refuse de fonctionner.
Dans le diagnostique de connexion, il me dit "impossible de se connecter au serveur httpmail. Vérifiez votre connexion et l'exactitude des infos."

Grrr, ce que c'est énervant.

J'avais aussi essayé avec macfreepop, mais je n'ai pas réussi non plus.

Quelle galère ces compte hotmail (pourquoi ma nana a ce type de compte comme messagerie principale ??????)


----------



## nikolo (2 Avril 2008)

je crois que httpmail ne fonctionne plus par contre macfree pops fonctionne tres bien j'ai encore recupere des mails sur mon compte hotmail hier via mail.


----------



## tib51 (2 Avril 2008)

Ca y est, j'ai réussi (pour l'instant) à configurer macfreepop. Pffff 2160 mails à télécharger ! ;-)

Je croise les doigts....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2008)

Tu aurai dû faire un petit ménage sur ton compte avant de tout importer dans mail, 
car là, tu risques d'en avoir pour un bout de temps !!


----------



## tib51 (2 Avril 2008)

c'est bon, tout est importé!

Maintenant, reste à voir comment ça va se comporter dans le temps....


----------



## madconfess (18 Avril 2008)

A mon tour ...?
Je vais vous paraitre un peu ignorante et longue à comprendre mais je cherche une solution depuis si longtemps au problème : hotmail sur mail qu' il m'est très difficile maintenant de comprendre quoi que se soit... 
Néanmoins je reste possible j'ai vu plusieurs personnes qui sont arrivées au bout du problème.

Configuration : 
mac mini X.4,8
un compte hotmail.fr

Questions : 
- Y a t'il quelqu'un avec de la patience, ici ?
- Peut-on m'aider du début jusqu'à la fin ?
- Où trouver MacFreePops ? J'ai trouvé freepops mais je ne suis pas completement sure.

Merci,


----------



## Mahelita (18 Avril 2008)

Madconfess: cherche quelque pages en arrière, le tutorial de Greg est très bien.

Tib51: J'utilise HTTPMail depuis plusieurs mois mntnt et tout marche très bien, quel configurations as tu utilisé?


----------



## danniboy (20 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir ! Alors moi je peux recevoir parfaitement mes e mail d'hotmail avec mail mais le truc c'est que souvent il y a un problème de texte. cad au lieu par exemple de m'afficher "été" il m'afficherai 2t2 enfin le bordel quoi. Quelqu'un a t'il ce problème la ? si oui avez vous une solution ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2008)

Règle ton clavier   
(Car franchement, je vois pas en quoi, le problème peut être mis sous le compte de la bidouille Hotmail sur mal. Me trompe-je peut-être.  .


----------



## danniboy (20 Avril 2008)

ba no c pas un problème de clavier mais un problème de conversion d'hotmail a mail.

En plus je viens de réaliser que mon macfreepop bug. Chaque fois que je recois un e mail il se bloque .... je dois forcer à quitter


----------



## franck83 (30 Avril 2008)

Tout d'abord merci à greggorynque pour son tuto ca m'a vraiment aidé.

Par contre, je rencontre un petit soucis :

- je recois bien mes mails de hotmail.fr dans mail mais je n'arrive pas a en envoyer ??
- serveur smtp.free.fr déconnecté, j'ai bien mis le port du serveur sur 25 mais rien y fait.

Une astuce ???

Autre chose, y a t il moyen que les mails supprimés sur mail soit aussi supprimer dans hotmail.fr ??

Merci d'avance,

Franck


----------



## greggorynque (1 Mai 2008)

Pas de quoi 

alors, pour l'envoi, es ce que free est ton FAI ?

ensuite non pas myen (malheureusement) de supprimer de hotmail les mails supprimés de mail (l'application)


----------



## franck83 (1 Mai 2008)

Non c'est wanadoo 

Autre question, est ce que les mails envoyés par mail sont dans la section envoyé sur hotmail.fr ??


----------



## greggorynque (1 Mai 2008)

Alors pour wanadoo met donc smtp.orange.fr ça devrais marcher.

Ensuite pour les mails envoyés je ne sais pas et je ne pense pas car en fait j'utilise macfreepop en dépannage mais je répond à tous mes mails par ma nouvelle adresse Gmail... (sauf qques exceptions)


----------



## franck83 (1 Mai 2008)

Merci bcp pour ton aide


----------



## greggorynque (1 Mai 2008)

franck83 a dit:


> Merci bcp pour ton aide



ça marche pour l'envoi ?

Sache que c'est toujours un plaisir quand les gens ont lu nos posts, commencent par un merci et  ne posent que des questions complémentaires 
(cela change des: "je veux hotmail dans mail comment on fait ?")

Bienvenu sur MacGé


----------



## greggorynque (1 Mai 2008)

*TUTORIAL POUR MACFREEPOPS

*voila un tuto de configuration de mail par moi, si qqun peut le metre en page de garde ce serais super...

J'éspère que cela en aidera certains





Je le remet par la même occasion


----------



## franck83 (1 Mai 2008)

Oui ca marche nickel.

Merci pour ton aide 

Pour info, les envois via mail ne sont pas dans envoi de hotmail.fr

Par contre quand le mail est lu via mail, il n'est plus dans nouveau message dans hotmail


----------



## auplaisirdedieu (2 Mai 2008)

Je dois dire que j'avais abandonné l'idée de mettre mon compte hotmail sur l'application Mail, mais en tombant sur ce poste et grâce aux instructions d'antoine59 (postées il y a presque un an) j'ai réussi!
Sauf que... les mails n'arrivent pas. Tout mes vieux messages se sont importés, mais les nouveaux ne viennent pas directement sur Mail (et d'ailleurs je ne sais pas même pas comment les importer par la suite), même quand je clique sur "relever"... 
Il y aurait il une âme charitable pour m'indiquer où est mon erreur?   
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Mahelita (3 Mai 2008)

Arf, j'ai eu ce problème y a bien longtemps...
Je doit avouer ne plus savoir comment m'en être débarrassé...
Parcontre la solution est dans ce sujet, si j'ai pensé à la poster.
Esseil toujours de désactiver la page d'acceuil sur hotmail (si elle existe encore avec hotmail live) et/ou d'activer la version de hotmail live complète. (Mais du temps de mon problème Live n'existait pas...)
Désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider plus...


----------



## auplaisirdedieu (3 Mai 2008)

Merci quand même!  je vais chercher sur ce sujet alors =)


----------



## auplaisirdedieu (3 Mai 2008)

C'est bizarre hier soir même si je recevais pas les nouveaux mails j'avais pas d'alerte mais depuis ce matin y en a une quand j'ouvre Mail: ça me dit "Erreur détectée par le serveur : Le serveur "127.0.0.1" a refusé une connexion sur le port 2000."
Ca veut dire quoi? Je dois mettre un autre port?


----------



## greggorynque (3 Mai 2008)

ca veux dire que tu dois lire


----------



## auplaisirdedieu (3 Mai 2008)

j'ai lu et... YESSSS ça marche. Par contre est ce que quelqu'un sait comment faire pour que MFP s'ouvre automatiquement quand j'allume mon ordi? 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## greggorynque (3 Mai 2008)

oui, préferences système/ Comptes/ouverture et tu rajoutte MFP 

Bon comme quoi il suffit de lire hein non ??  bon bonne chance avec tes mails


----------



## auplaisirdedieu (3 Mai 2008)

Merciii !


----------



## tib51 (3 Mai 2008)

Tu pourrais rappeler ce qu'il faut faire pour que mail télécharge automatiquement les nouveaux mails ?
Car j'ai le même soucis que toi : il m'a téléchargé les anciens mails, et de temps en temps, il en télécharge quelques messages qui ont quelques jours, mais ce n'est absolument pas automatique. La plupart du temps, il ne télécharge rien.


----------



## greggorynque (4 Mai 2008)

ALors moi pour éviter cela, je coupe et rallume macfreepop une fois par jour, car j'ai remarqué qu'il ne récupère effectivement pas les mails à chaque coup (je reçois une newsletter quotidienne qui me sert de repère.)


----------



## Flo06 (14 Mai 2008)

Tout marchait très bien jusqu'à avant hier et là plus aucune possibilité de relever mes mails venant de hotmail.
J'ai réinstallé MFP, refait les mêmes démarches dans les préférences de mail mais rien n'y fait : j'ai un message d'erreur "la connexion du serveur 127.0.0.1 sur le port 2000 a expiré"...

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider pour trouver une solution ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## greggorynque (23 Mai 2008)

bonne nouvelle, macfreepop à (enfin) été mis a jour, et il semble carrément plus rapide que ce soit au lancement ou (et surtout) pour relever les mails ! ! !

que du tout bon cette version 2.5, mangez en


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (23 Mai 2008)

Mêmes impressions que greggy


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (23 Mai 2008)

J'ai lus les deux dernières pages de ce sujet, ainsi que les trois dernières.

Tout fonctionne parfaitement. J'ai relevé les mail pour la première fois il y a quelques minutes(1240), j'ai ensuite quitté mail. Je l'ai relancé, j'ai réentrer mon mdp, mais là il n'y a plus aucun message dans ma boite de reception. Quand j'essais de relever à nouveau, les anciens ne reviennent pas. :s

La solution a deja été évoqué dans ce sujet?


----------



## Mahelita (24 Mai 2008)

Les messages que tu as relevé ont disparues sans que tu ne les suppriment? O.O
Ce problème n'a jamais été évoqué dans ce sujet non...
T'est sure de ne pas avoir quitter Mail pendant un processus ou quelque chose comme sa?
En tout cas si tu as relevé les mails, et que tu ne les as pas supprimés, ils devraient être dans le dossier ~usr/library/Mail/nomducompte/quelquepartici


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Mai 2008)

En raison d'un complot international, ce message a été posté deux fois. Voir plus bas


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Mai 2008)

Non je n'ai rien interrompu. Ce qui est très bizarre c'est que j'avais justement supprimé 2 messages avant de quitter mail. Dorénavant il ne reste que ces deux messages là, dans les éléments supprimés. Je viens d'ailler vérifier là ~usr/library/Mail/nomducompte/quelquepartici. Les messages sont bien présent en archive. Par contre pas à partir de mail


----------



## Adelek (24 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Alors quant tu ouvre Mail, il le fait automatiquement comme que un grand garçon
> Sinon soit tu le fait manuelement en appuyant sur le bouton relever en ayant au préalable sélectionner tn compte hotmail dans la colonne de gauche
> Soit tu bidouille dans Préférences Système de Mail dans l'onglet Généralité ou tu peux regler le relevement du courrier
> D'autres questions??????


Bonjour Antoine 59, j'ai profité de tes conseils pour configurer ma boite hotmail sur mail, et ça m'a bien aidé. Je reçois bien mes messages, mais je ne parviens pas à en envoyer. Il me semble que le logiciel MacPopFree n'est pas prévu pour les messages sortants ???? Peux tu me renseigner? Merci d'avance


----------



## greggorynque (24 Mai 2008)

Adelek a dit:


> Bonjour Antoine 59, j'ai profité de tes conseils pour configurer ma boite hotmail sur mail, et ça m'a bien aidé. Je reçois bien mes messages, mais je ne parviens pas à en envoyer. Il me semble que le logiciel MacPopFree n'est pas prévu pour les messages sortants ???? Peux tu me renseigner? Merci d'avance



Pour envoyer, pas besoin de macfreepop, il faut mettre l'adresse pop de ton FAI et cela devrais marcher  

(cherche mon tuto si tu n'y arrive pas)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur ce jolie forum   

Si tu n'arrive pas à envoyer de mail, le problème vient probablement du smtp d'envoie et/ou du n° du port.
Dis-nous ton fai et ce eu tu as mis, ainsi que le n° de port. (Mail > Préf > le compte hotmail que tu as créé > 1er onglet > réglage de serveur

Ps: Grilled par l'autre antoine  coucou: ), le luxe


----------



## Flo06 (24 Mai 2008)

Quels sont vos configurations de serveur et de port pour synchroniser hotmail avec Mail ?

Pour moi, 127.0.0.1 sur port 2000 ne marche plus (expiré ...), y'en a t il des nouveaux ?
Même avec la nouvelle mise à jour de MFP ça ne marche plus.
Je ne comprends pas


----------



## Flo06 (28 Mai 2008)

Pas de réponse à mon problème ?

Y'a-t-il un nouveau numero de serveur ou de port pour hotmail ? 
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (28 Mai 2008)

Le 2000 fonctionne très bien chez moi, ça doit venir de ta configuration...


----------



## Flo06 (29 Mai 2008)

Pourtant je n'ai touché à rien, ça a arrété de marcher du jour au lendemain...
Je comprends pas...


Edit : j'ai recréé un compte dans Mail avec les mêmes configurations et tout est rentré dans l'ordre. L'informatique des fois...


----------



## didyeah13 (3 Juin 2008)

Ca marche chez moi, grace à vos tutoriaux

Merci beaucoup


----------



## mellbou (4 Juin 2008)

Bon, alors j'ai fouillé, j'ai essayé, mais rien n'a encore fonctionné! Je vous expliquer mon problème:
Depuis un bon moment déjà j'utilise mail pour mon compte hotmail (.com) avec le pluggin HTTPmail, tout fonctionnait bien, mes mails arrivaient en temps dans ma boite mail, et les envoies se faisaient nickel.... jusqu'à ya quelques jours. J'ai eu une maj a faire, alors je la fais, redémarre le tout et ensuite, plus rien. Tous mes anciens mail étaient encore la, mais je recois plus rien (et mes deux autres comptes - qui ne sont pas des compte hotmail - fonctionnent tres bien). Alors j'ai suprimer le compte et j'ai réinstaller comme il se doit, mais toujours rien, j'ai même supprimer de nouveau, ainsi que le plugin pour les réinstaller encore... et toujours rien. 
J'avoue en avoir marre que ça ne fonctionne plus 
Alors si quelqu'un peu m'aider, ça serait sympa!


----------



## Mahelita (4 Juin 2008)

Tu avais quelle Version de HTTPMail? 1.51?
Et quelle mise à jour a tu fais?
A tu d'autres plug-ins pour Mail installés? (Genre DockStar)
Verifie dans les préférences de HTTPMail que tu utilise bien User Agent: Entourage et non Outlook.
Pour le momment je ne peut pas t'en dire plus, me faut plus d'informations


----------



## mellbou (5 Juin 2008)

J'avais la version 1.51 de HTTPmail, c'est la seule que javais trouvé d'ailleur. Pour ce qui est de la maj que j'ai fait.. j'avoue ne plus me rappeler cetais quoi...J'étais crever et voulais aller dormir . Elle date d'une semaine, environ.. je sais pas si ca peut aider 
J'utilise aucun autre pluggin, seulement HTTPMail.. mes autres compte ne nécessitant pas de plugin.
Euh, javoue pas trop savoir où aller pour vérifier mes préférence HTTPMail... 

voilou
Merci de m'aider


----------



## Mahelita (5 Juin 2008)

Alors tu vérifie tes préférences HTTPMail dans l'onglet HTTPMail de la console de préférence de Mail (&#63743;P)
La mise à jours n'a donc aucun lien direct avec Mail... -_-
As tu aussi réinstallé HTTPMail? (Sa parret essentiel mais ton 1er post ne le dit pas clairement )
Sinon, je suis au bout de ma sagesse... (C'était pas bien long à atteindre... )


----------



## mellbou (5 Juin 2008)

J'ai vérifié mes préférences et le User Agent est bien à Entourage. Ouais, j'avais désinstaller et ensuite réinstaller le HTTPmail (environ 2, voir meme 3 fois...) et chaque fois y'avait rien 
J'me dis que mail est pas "essentiel" (oui, oui, jessaie de me convaincre la) mais c'est tout de même moche, qu'après une maj et un redemarage plus rien ne fonctionne.
Tout de même, merci beaucoup Mahelita d'avoir essayer de résoudre mon problème 
Alors si quelqu'un a une autre idée....


----------



## oudaios (5 Juin 2008)

Même problème. Et je pense que la mise à jour y est pour quelque chose: C'est en effet depuis l'upgrade à la 10.5.3... 
De plus le plug in marchait auparavant chez moi de façon moyenne: multiplication chez des dossiers "courrier indésirable" c (parfois jusqu'à 10 dossiers)


----------



## mellbou (5 Juin 2008)

Heureuse de voir que je ne suis pas la seule! J'ai fais un test pour voir si tout ne fonctionnait plus, et malgré le fait que je ne recoit plus mes mails dans ma boite mail (et que mes anciens mails n'y sont plus, parce que j'avais réinstaller hotmail dans mail) j'arrive quand meme a envoyer des e-mail, avec mail par mon compte hotmail! (ça en fait des "mail" dans une phrase!).
Je reçoit plus rien, mais jarrive a envoyer... plus ou moins pratique!


----------



## greggorynque (5 Juin 2008)

Si vous avez fait la MAJ, ne cherchez pas le probème plus loin ...

MFP continue a marcher de mieux en mieux en tout cas


----------



## oudaios (5 Juin 2008)

Macfreepops? c'est ça?


----------



## greggorynque (5 Juin 2008)

oudaios a dit:


> Macfreepops? c'est ça?



oui


----------



## Kroqueuse2mac (14 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> *TUTORIAL POUR MACFREEPOPS
> 
> *voila un tuto de configuration de mail par moi, si qqun peut le metre en page de garde ce serais super...
> 
> ...



MERCIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Ca faisait bien 2h (ptetre meme 3) que je galérais entre les différents tuto!!! Merci merci merci merci!!!:love:


----------



## greggorynque (14 Juin 2008)

pas de quoi, content de servir a qque chose


----------



## Julien_forum (30 Juin 2008)

La manip avec FreePops marche toujours pour vous???
De mon coté, je n'y arrive pas...


----------



## Julien_forum (30 Juin 2008)

Autant pour moi, ça marche chez moi
j'avais du faire une coquille quelque part...

Merci pour vos infos


----------



## elsueco (5 Juillet 2008)

Je pense avoir tout bien fait comme l'explique antoine59 mais j'ai un pb, 
j'arrive a envoyer des mails a partir de mon compte hotmail, mais je n'arrive pas à les recevoir.


----------



## Mahelita (5 Juillet 2008)

Oui, chez moi sa fait 2 semaines que sa ne marche plus, mais je sais que tout mes réglages sont correctes donc j'attend patiament un fix de la part de freepops. Tu peut faire de même ou esseiller de recréé le compte, parfois sa marche...


----------



## Mahelita (7 Juillet 2008)

Le fix est arrivé! Pour ceux comme moi où MFP n'arrive pas a faire les update sois meme: hotmail.lua, à déposer dans le dossier user/bibili/application support/MFP/src/lua
PS: le fix retélécharge pas mal de mail, mais pas tous, heureusement ^^
EDIT: Si, ils sont tous retéléchargés... OMG, trop de mails -_-
EDIT': Hm, finalement non, pas tous, mais plusieurs en double, triple...


----------



## ugly.kid.phil (7 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
Depuis quelques jours je n arrive plus à acceder à ma boite Hotmail.fr.J essaye donc de trouver une solution alternative pour importer mes mails d hotmail vers mail.J ai donc installé macfreepops et suivi le tuto de Antoine 59 et celui de greggorynque mais rien à faire!!!Quand je lance mail j ai ça:
http://img389.imageshack.us/img389/5380/capturezn1.png
Et quand je fais un diagnostic de connection j ai ceci:
http://img368.imageshack.us/img368/6439/capture2km5.png

Est ce que quelqu un pourrait m aider svp?Merci d avance...


----------



## Mahelita (7 Juillet 2008)

As tu mis a jours ton fichier hotmail.lua comme je l indique dans mon post précédant?


----------



## ugly.kid.phil (7 Juillet 2008)

Merci Mahelita pour ta réponse rapide.Désolé pour le vocabulaire technique qui n est peut être pas l bon(je viens de switcher sur mac il y a quelques mois seulement) mais en fait l image disque était encore sur le bureau et quand je l ai éjectée j ai relancé mail et tout a marché!!!!
J espère avoir utilisé les bons mots,pour moi le problème est résolu.


----------



## manoufeb (7 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
 j'avais réussi a tout faire marcher mais un jour j'ai toucher a macfreepop et j'ai tout perdu, je l'ai donc réinstaller et fait tout comme toi, mais lorsque je clique sur start il me met sa :


et sa ne marche pas dans Mail, il cherchen mais n trouve rien, alors que j'a des mail...

PS je croit pas avoir vu ce souci dans les pages précédentes...

PS-2: dans plugin je ne trouve pas hotmail.fr  or je suis en hotmail.fr....

Merci


----------



## Mahelita (7 Juillet 2008)

Vérifie que tu ais hotmail.com version 1.90d dans les plug-ins, si ce n'est pas le cas la solution est peut-être ici (Fichier 1.90d)
Mais chez moi il télécharge sans arret les mails... il arrive à les marquer comme lus mais apparament sa ne le dérenge pas de tout retélécharger...


----------



## xao85 (8 Juillet 2008)

Moi pareil il télécharge sans problème mes mails malgré ce message!


----------



## manoufeb (8 Juillet 2008)

Merci de vos réponses rapides.
Oui hotmail.com en 1.90 y est mais , il ne trouve toujours rien.
Voici une capture de mon conte sur mail :




Merci beaucoup de votre aide!

Manou


----------



## Mahelita (8 Juillet 2008)

Tout est en ordre chez toi Manou, le problème est juste que, comme tu l a sans doute remarqué puisque tu as aussi HTTPMail, hotmail a fait certaines modifications qui complique grandement l'acces POP.
Il suffit d'être patient, les gars de Freepops planchent dure.


----------



## manoufeb (8 Juillet 2008)

Merci!
Ok, donc, il faut juste que je sois patient? Mais avant ça marchais pourtant....


Merci encore


----------



## Mahelita (11 Juillet 2008)

La version 1.90e est arrivée, téléchargez la, tout marche pour moi!


----------



## Bazinga (11 Juillet 2008)

Desolé de deranger, mais je cherche la réponse à ceci:





Je viens de survoler la 20aine de pages a ce sujet ici mais je ne trouve rien...

Pourriez vous repondre a ce pauvre utilisateur quis se pose la meme question que moi?


----------



## Mahelita (11 Juillet 2008)

Préférences > Compte > Hotmail > Avancé > Supprimer les messages sur le serveur apres > Choisi ton option
Voilouvoila


----------



## Bazinga (11 Juillet 2008)

Rapide.. Efficace...Génial!

Merci Mahelita!


----------



## Mahelita (11 Juillet 2008)

Mais de rien


----------



## manoufeb (11 Juillet 2008)

Mahelita a dit:


> La version 1.90e est arrivée, téléchargez la, tout marche pour moi!



La version de macfreepop?  (c'est la 2.5)Désolé pour mon ignorance...

Peux-tu m'éclairé, ou es-ce que je peut télécharger la nouvelle version de .....(ce dont tu me parles )

Merci encore!


----------



## Mahelita (11 Juillet 2008)

Alors normalement lors du démarage de MFP tu as un message qui te dit que l'auto quitte a été annulé car il y a des mises a jours disponibles. Si ce n'est pas le cas je te conseil d'activer l'option dans le menu de MFP!
Pour mettre à jours un le fichier d'un plug-in (dans notre cas le fichier hotmail.lua) il faut que tu arrete le service Freepops (boutton dans la fenetre principale de MFP) et que tu clique sur le boutton en dessou, qui dit quelque chose comme mises à jours disponibles. Une fois cliqué tu as une fenetre qui apparait, MFP recherche les mises à jours et les installes si tu clique sur installer.
Dans certain cas cette option ne marche plus (c'est mon cas) et il faut donc aller cherche le fichier hotmail.lua sur la page de freepops (voir mon lien plus haut), et le placer dans le dossier Utilisateur > *** > Biblio > Application Support > MacFreePops > scr > lua. Il faut biensure remplacer le vieux fichier hotmail.lua qui est corrompue.

J'estpère que j ai pu un peut t'éclairé!!

EDIT: Lien direct pour télécharger le fichier: Hotmail.lua


----------



## manoufeb (13 Juillet 2008)

Tout remarche!! je te remercie infiniment
tu me sauve des heures d'attente devant www.hotmail.com ^^
Bonne continuation


----------



## Mahelita (13 Juillet 2008)

Il y a quelque temps quelqu'un avais demandé comment faire pour lancer MFP et Mail au démargage sans que Mail soit opérationel avant MFP.
J'y avais répondu qu'il suffisait d'écrir un script avec un petit décalage de temps intégré (mais que je ne savais, et ne sais toujours, pas la commande a utiliser).
Maintenant que je suis repassé à MFP je ne suis créé un script ultra simple qui fonctionne à perfection pour exactement cet usage.
Je met a disposition le script et l'application qui en résulte:
script et/ou application
Parcontre il est possible qu'il faille d'abord recompiler le script puis en générer une application pour que sa marche pour vous.

@Manou: Plaisir de pouvoir aider.


----------



## odm (15 Juillet 2008)

Mahelita a dit:


> Préférences > Compte > Hotmail > Avancé > Supprimer les messages sur le serveur apres > Choisi ton option
> Voilouvoila



salut. moi aussi j'ai le problème concernant les mails supprimés dans mail qui réapparaissent ensuite comme des nouveaux messages. il me semble pourtant avoir configurer ma boite correctement en voici une copie d'écran si quelqu'un a une idée. merci pour tout !


----------



## Mahelita (15 Juillet 2008)

Oui, c'est tout bon!
FreePops a sortie la version 1.90f du fichier hotmail.lua, mais cette version ne marche pas chez moi (la version 1.90e parcontre parfaitement!). Je vous conseil donc de copier le fichier qui marche avant de le supprimer!


----------



## odm (15 Juillet 2008)

super merci ! j'avais un probleme avec ma version du .lua
la f fonctionne à priori correctement.


----------



## Mahelita (18 Juillet 2008)

HTTPMail a été mis à jour! Version 1.52
(Attention, rien a voir avec MFP, HTTPMail est un plug-in pour Mail qui permet de relever les mails de comptes Hotmail sans a avoir un autre programme (MFP) qui tourne)


----------



## ALS (18 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour l'explication sur la 1ière page pour use hotmail dans mail ! 

Petite question, j'imagine qu'on peux donc gérer un tas d'adresses... Pour mon cas, hotmail c'est ok mais, la boite de orange, gmail ect ? C'est le même principe, les différents comptes POP seront sur la gauche ? Je vais tester ! 

Merci en tt cas !


----------



## piercoco (7 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai depuis avant hier un problème avec hotmail dans mail ... cad que la boite "hotmail" est marquée d'un point d'exclamation "!".

J'ai la version 0.1.90f de hotmail.lua, faut-il revenir à la version précédente et si oui comment ??? Si c'est encore possible !!!


----------



## piercoco (8 Août 2008)

Une autre question si quelqu'un passe ar là ...

N'y a t-il pas incompatibilité entre MacfreePOPs le coupe feu OSx et le mode furtif ???

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## tiwareau (9 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Je découvre petit à petit les joies du monde apple, j'aime beaucoup... Mais voilà, je bataille, et bataille encore encore et encore...  pour configurer mail avec mon compte hotmail... via MacFreePOPs... Je ne sais pas où j'echoue, j'ai lu et relue les differentes ligne de la discussion, et rien ne vient. Mail semble connecté à mon compte hotmail, mais aucn de mes mails ne remontent... pkoi?


----------



## piercoco (9 Août 2008)

Bonsoir,

bienvenu, pour MacfreePOPs j'ai suivi ce fil : 

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/compte-hotmail-dans-mail-180009.html

Les infos se trouvent dès le début, mais la lecture "presque complette" du sujet n'est pas néfaste.


----------



## piercoco (26 Août 2008)

piercoco a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> bienvenu, pour MacfreePOPs j'ai suivi ce fil :
> 
> ...



Le 26/08 : Je viens de lire sur un autre forum Mac que Hotmail dans Mail n'est plus possible sauf à passer par Hotmail plus qui est payant !!

Des infos à ce sujet ??


----------



## greggorynque (26 Août 2008)

piercoco a dit:


> Le 26/08 : Je viens de lire sur un autre forum Mac que Hotmail dans Mail n'est plus possible sauf à passer par Hotmail plus qui est payant !!
> 
> Des infos à ce sujet ??



Ben si tu lis le super lien que tu as toi même donné tu verras que Macfreepops permet quand même de récupérer ses mails hotmail ....


----------



## piercoco (27 Août 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ben si tu lis le super lien que tu as toi même donné tu verras que Macfreepops permet quand même de récupérer ses mails hotmail ....



Je connais très bien ce lien puisque c'est lui qui m'a permis d'utiliser Macfreepops !!!!!

Lequel a fonctionner pendant 6 mois et ne fonctionne plus sans que je ne fasse rien ....

J'ai toujours mes mails dans Hotmail que je consulte, e pense donc que l'info sur hotmail plus est fondée, je demande simplement si quelqu'un peut la confirmer.

Merci de l'effort quand même


----------



## greggorynque (27 Août 2008)

piercoco a dit:


> Je connais très bien ce lien puisque c'est lui qui m'a permis d'utiliser Macfreepops !!!!!
> 
> Lequel a fonctionner pendant 6 mois et ne fonctionne plus sans que je ne fasse rien ....
> 
> ...



mais cela a toujours été le cas, et c'est justement le but de MFP de passer outre cette limitation ...


----------



## piercoco (27 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

merci de cette réponse, je pensais que cela était nouveau !!!

Donc j'ai un autre problème !! Mais lequel ??

En cliquant sur le point d'exclamation du compte hotmail dans mail, j'ai le message suivant :

Il existe peut-être un problème avec le serveur de courrier ou le réseau. Vérifiez les réglages du compte «*hotmail*» ou réessayez.

Erreur détectée par le serveur : Nom dutilisateur POP «*xxxxx@hotmail.fr*» inconnu.

Une idée ??


----------



## asticotboy (2 Septembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon je veux voir si j'arrive à tout expliquer brièvement mais clairement.
> 1er étape:
> D'abord télélcharge MacFreePop ici http://www.e-link.it/macfreepops/.
> Tu va dans "extra Option" puis dans le 1er onglet tu coches les 2 premières cases et la dernière.
> ...


 
Message de plusieurs mois... :rateau:

Quelqu'un y arrive encore en faisant cette manip ? J'ai tout suivi, mais sans résultat. J'avais un "!" en face de mon compte hotmail fraîchement créé dans mail.
Ca pourrait confirmer ce que j'ai lu plus haut...


----------



## ricked (7 Septembre 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Message de plusieurs mois... :rateau:
> 
> Quelqu'un y arrive encore en faisant cette manip ? J'ai tout suivi, mais sans résultat. J'avais un "!" en face de mon compte hotmail fraîchement créé dans mail.
> Ca pourrait confirmer ce que j'ai lu plus haut...



je viens également de tenter de créer mon compte hotmail dans mail avec cette solution, mais moi aussi à la fin j'obtient un "!" a coté du compte hotmail dans "mail"??!!


----------



## greggorynque (7 Septembre 2008)

Moi tout marche bien ...


----------



## ricked (7 Septembre 2008)

ricked a dit:


> je viens également de tenter de créer mon compte hotmail dans mail avec cette solution, mais moi aussi à la fin j'obtient un "!" a coté du compte hotmail dans "mail"??!!



ERRATUM!!

il semblerai que j'ai fait une mauvaise manip! 

maintenant ça fonctionne bien, mail est d'ailleurs entrain de charger mes mails .


----------



## asticotboy (7 Septembre 2008)

en faisant texto l'opération d'antoine ? j'y arrive pas !


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2008)

Configuration tout en images :

http://gouegblog.com/OS-X-mail-et-hotmail


----------



## asticotboy (7 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour le lien.. 

En revanche ça ne fonctionne toujours pas chez moi...

"vérification de la connexion au serveur de courrier smtp.orange.fr"


----------



## greggorynque (7 Septembre 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Merci pour le lien..
> 
> En revanche ça ne fonctionne toujours pas chez moi...
> 
> "vérification de la connexion au serveur de courrier smtp.orange.fr"



Le serveur d'envoi n'empêche pas la bonne réception des messages ... passe donc outre cette vérification 

Moi je ne sais même plus si mes serveurs d'envoi marchent car je repond a tout sous mon adresse gmail ...


----------



## Bazinga (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous,

J ai configuré mail pour qu il se connecte a mon compte hotmail.

Aucun probleme et cela se passe tres bien avec le plugin "HttpMail"

Le seul petit hic est que tous les 2-3 jours, j ai un nouveau dossier de courrier indesirable qui se crée.. avec une suite de caracteres indechiffrables! (cf screenshot ci dessous, cliquer dessus pour agrandir)





Je suis desespere car cela me pourri clairement la vie!


Est ce que quelqu un pourrait m aider? Merci a lui


----------



## j2djib (10 Septembre 2008)

Non seulement je ne peux pas t'aider profete162, mais en plus j'arrive avec mon propre petit problème (désolé) ...
Je reçois sans cesse mes mails hotmail les plus anciens (mail + macfreepopv2.5). J'ai la version 1.90f d'hotmail.lua et ca fonctionne en envoi et en reception.
Je pense pouvoir résoudre mon problème (comme indiqué dans certain post) en passant mon option suppression du message sur le serveur immédiatement après téléchargement, mais je voudrais les laisser sur ma webmail.
C'est possible ? J'imagine que oui car seul mes mails de plus de 2 mois sont sans cesse re-téléchargé, les autres ne sont téléchargé qu'une seule fois.
Merci d'avance (tu n'aurais pas une idée profete162 par hasard ?)


----------



## Bazinga (10 Septembre 2008)

Desolé, mais je me limite aux fonctions simples de mail, et il y a plein de mots que je ne comprends pas dans ton probleme.. lol..

Je laisse les pros s'occuper de toi et je desespere toujours pour mon petit souci!


----------



## j2djib (10 Septembre 2008)

J'ai installé httpmail, je vais voir ce que ça donne


----------



## j2djib (10 Septembre 2008)

Salut profete162, va dans mail préférences => compte hotmail httpmail et pour courrier indésirable essaye d'activer l'option stocker le courrier indesirable sur le serveur.
Sinon, peut être en desactivant l'option filtrer le courrier indesirable.


----------



## eleutheria (11 Septembre 2008)

J'ai tout suivi dès la première page et pourtant je n'y arrive pas 

voici le message d'alerte que j'ai : 

Il existe peut-être un problème avec le serveur de courrier ou le réseau. Vérifiez les réglages du compte « Hotmail » ou réessayez.

Erreur détectée par le serveur : Nom dutilisateur POP « chadiaa1 » inconnu


chadiaa1 < Etant mon identifiant de mon adresse hotmail. 

J'ai réussi pour gmail mais pour mon compte hotmail, impossible.....


----------



## j2djib (11 Septembre 2008)

avec httpmail ou macfreepops ?


----------



## eleutheria (11 Septembre 2008)

j2djib a dit:


> avec httpmail ou macfreepops ?




macfreepops


----------



## eleutheria (11 Septembre 2008)

J'essaye depuis des heures de configurer un compte yahoo et ça ne marche pas.... il me demande mon mot de passe et refuse le bon ! 
Pourtant j'ai tout lu sur Yahoo Help... piouffff :-(


----------



## j2djib (12 Septembre 2008)

Avec un compte yahoo, je ne pense pas que tu es besoin de macfreepops.

Il suffit de configurer mail avec 
Serveur POP : pop.wanadoo.fr 
Serveur SMTP : smtp.wanadoo.fr 

Après avoir activé l'option pop3 de yahoo :

Aller sur votre compte Yahoo! Mail.
En haut à droite, cliquer sur le bouton _"Options Mail"_
Sur l'écran qui s'affiche, opter pour l'option _"Transfert et accès POP"_
La page d'abonnement à _Yahoo Direct_ apparaît -> c'est la condition pour que Yahoo active l'acheminement de vos mails.
Remplir quelques pages (cocher au moins une case) puis _valider_
Sur le dernier écran, cocher la case _"Accès Web et Pop"_
Cliquer sur _"valider"_ et c'est fini !


----------



## eleutheria (12 Septembre 2008)

j2djib a dit:


> Avec un compte yahoo, je ne pense pas que tu es besoin de macfreepops.
> 
> Il suffit de configurer mail avec
> Serveur POP : pop.wanadoo.fr
> ...



Merci beaucoup ! Je signale d'ailleurs si ça arrive  à quelqu'un'un qu'il faut aller sur la version classique de yahoo! mail. 

Tu n'aurais pas un tuyau pour intégrer mes deux comptes hotmail sur mail ? :rose:


----------



## j2djib (12 Septembre 2008)

Pour tes comptes hotmail, essaye httpmail c'est le plus simple à installer et mettre en place. Je crois que la version 1.52 est la derniere
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/18189

dans l'image que tu vas télécharger tu auras un fichier read_me qui t'explique l'installation et la création de ton compte hotmail sous mail.


----------



## eleutheria (12 Septembre 2008)

j2djib a dit:


> Pour tes comptes hotmail, essaye httpmail c'est le plus simple à installer et mettre en place. Je crois que la version 1.52 est la derniere
> http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/18189
> 
> dans l'image que tu vas télécharger tu auras un fichier read_me qui t'explique l'installation et la création de ton compte hotmail sous mail.





Merci pour le conseil mais ça bloque voilà ce qu'on me dit :

Impossible de se connecter à 'hotmail'
Access to Hotmail via Outlook and Outlook Express now requires a subscription. Please sign up at http://join.msn.com/general/Email


Je dois payer quelque chose ...?


----------



## j2djib (12 Septembre 2008)

je ne suis pas sur mon mac en ce moment (au boulot c'est pc *sick*) mais de souvenir, dans les options httpmail tu dois avoir le choix pour le plugin entre config mail ou outlook. Ton erreur doit être a ce niveau à mon avis, du fait qu'il te parle de outlook.

Si je ne me trompe pas, après l'installation de httpmail, tu as un nouvel onglet dans les préférences de mail avec le choix sur cette option.


----------



## eleutheria (12 Septembre 2008)

J'ai effectivement un onglet hotmail dans mes préférences après l'onglet "regles" 

dans 

user agent : il y a trois choix dont deux sont pour outlook et l'autre c'est : Entourage/10.0 (Mac_Power PC (....)
C'est cette case qui est cochée...


----------



## j2djib (12 Septembre 2008)

oui oui, c'est bien ça, c'est étrange qu'il te parle de outlook dans le message d'erreur dans ce cas.

Je te posterai ma config httpmail et compte hotmail quand je serai sur mon mac. Par contre je pars en week end en sortant du boulot, je ne pourrai pas le faire avant dimanche je pense.

Courage !


----------



## j2djib (12 Septembre 2008)

tu as jeté un coup d'oeil au read me de httpmail ?

If you're fluent in english of course ;-)

@+


----------



## eleutheria (12 Septembre 2008)

j2djib a dit:


> oui oui, c'est bien ça, c'est étrange qu'il te parle de outlook dans le message d'erreur dans ce cas.
> 
> Je te posterai ma config httpmail et compte hotmail quand je serai sur mon mac. Par contre je pars en week end en sortant du boulot, je ne pourrai pas le faire avant dimanche je pense.
> 
> Courage !




Je vais patienter .....

Bon week end à toi


----------



## juliencO (13 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai un petit soucis avec Mail et hotmail j'utilise HTTPMAIL) tout fonctionne je reçois mes mails etc mais dès que j'ouvre mail un dossier "Courrier ind?%CC%81sirable" se crée. J'ai beau le supprimer à chaque fois il réapparaît et le pire c'est que si je ne le supprime pas un autre se crée automatiquement lors de la réouverture de mail. 

J'ai lu dans un forum qu'il fallait mettre hotmail en anglais ce que j'ai fait mais j'ai toujours ce problème :mouais:.

Auriez vous une solution svp?


----------



## Bazinga (13 Septembre 2008)

J ai posté exactement la meme questiuon que toi il y a quelques messages!


----------



## juliencO (13 Septembre 2008)

excuse moi je viens de me faire les 24pages j'ai peut être eut un beug sur la fin. (Parcontre le "!" tu te le gardes merci )

J'avais déjà fait les manips dans mail sur le courrier indésirable (conserver sur le serveur le courrier indésirable, décocher le filtre courrier indésirable...) mais ça le fait toujours.


----------



## Bazinga (13 Septembre 2008)

juliencO a dit:


> Parcontre le "!" tu te le gardes merci



"Un point d'exclamation, qui fut aussi appelé point d'admiration, est un signe de ponctuation http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_(signe) qui se met à la fin d'une phrase exclamative, à la place du point."

Je ne vois en quoi ca te permet de me parler ainsi!


----------



## juliencO (13 Septembre 2008)

il me semblait avoir vu en ce point d'exclamation une note d'énervement. Si se n'était pas le cas je te présente mes excuses.


----------



## juliencO (15 Septembre 2008)

j'ai trouvé. En faite c'est tout bête, il faut bien mettre hotmail en anglais (paramètre sur votre compte hotmail sur le site www.hotmail.com) une fois cela fait. Vous supprimez votre compte hotmail sur Mail et vous le recréez. Plus de "courrier ind%sirable..." à chaque lancement de Mail.


----------



## eleutheria (15 Septembre 2008)

j2djib a dit:


> oui oui, c'est bien ça, c'est étrange qu'il te parle de outlook dans le message d'erreur dans ce cas.
> 
> Je te posterai ma config httpmail et compte hotmail quand je serai sur mon mac. Par contre je pars en week end en sortant du boulot, je ne pourrai pas le faire avant dimanche je pense.
> 
> Courage !




Tu m'as oublié......?


----------



## j2djib (15 Septembre 2008)

meuh nan je ne t'ai pas oublié, je mets en pièce jointe ma config mail.

Merci pour le post juliencO !


----------



## eleutheria (15 Septembre 2008)

ça ne fonctionne toujours pas...... 

Y a-t-il une autre piste ? 

Mes fenêtres  de config sont les mêmes que toi....


----------



## j2djib (15 Septembre 2008)

quelle est ta version de mail ? 3.3 ?


----------



## eleutheria (16 Septembre 2008)

Mon ordi a été acheté en juillet...Donc la dernière version.... Non ?

3.4


----------



## DeepDark (16 Septembre 2008)

eleutheria a dit:


> Mon ordi a été acheté en juillet...Donc la dernière version.... Non ?
> 
> 3.4


La dernière version est la 3.5 

Et Léopard à été MAJ hier (si tu n'as pas vu) : 10.5.5.


----------



## eleutheria (16 Septembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> La dernière version est la 3.5
> 
> Et Léopard à été MAJ hier (si tu n'as pas vu) : 10.5.5.





Mouais ...Bref.... ça ne m'aide pas.


----------



## eleutheria (16 Septembre 2008)

Ayé j'ai la dernière version ! :-D


----------



## eleutheria (17 Septembre 2008)

HéhOooooooo  Y a plus personne ? 

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider pour configurer hotmail sur mail..? 

Pitiéééééééééééééééé :rose:


Eleuthéria * une femme en détresse *


----------



## greggorynque (17 Septembre 2008)

J'ai fait un tuto complet sur macfreepop, lit le entièrement et tu auras tes réponses


----------



## greggorynque (17 Septembre 2008)

*TUTORIAL POUR MACFREEPOPS

*voila un tuto de configuration de mail par moi, si qqun peut le metre en page de garde ce serais super...

J'éspère que cela en aidera certains


----------



## eleutheria (17 Septembre 2008)

Je ne dois pas avoir la même version que toi. 

Je n'ai pas réglage serveur en bas. 
Le compte n'est pas POP mais HTTPMail

ça ne marche donc pas....... 


help.... 

* Une femme qui pleure seule devant son ordi *


----------



## DeepDark (17 Septembre 2008)

eleutheria a dit:


> Je ne dois pas avoir la même version que toi.
> 
> Je n'ai pas réglage serveur en bas.
> Le compte n'est pas POP mais HTTPMail
> ...


Le tutoriel est pour MacFreePops, pas pour HTTPMail 

Et la fenêtre que tu n'as pas (pour le serveur d'envoi) il faut cliquer sur "Modifier la liste des serveurs" pour l'obtenir


----------



## eleutheria (17 Septembre 2008)

Argggggg 

rire 
J'en peux plus.
Bon j'avais macfreepops et on m'avait dit de prendre httpmail donc je vais réessayer avec macfree 
ze reviens...

Ne bougez pas ! :-D


----------



## eleutheria (17 Septembre 2008)

Une petite question

Apres l'avoir installé, comment dois-je faire pour l'intégrer à mail ? 
Httpmail est dans les onglets de mail mais pour macfreepops j'fais comment ?


----------



## greggorynque (17 Septembre 2008)

il ne s'intègre pas à mail, démarre au démarrage, et quand tu l'a bien réglé se ferme tout seul (pas dans le dock ni dans la barre de manu, invisible quoi)
Le démarrage peux être un peu long mais moi vu que je ne redémarre qu'une fois par mois


----------



## eleutheria (18 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> il ne s'intègre pas à mail, démarre au démarrage, et quand tu l'a bien réglé se ferme tout seul (pas dans le dock ni dans la barre de manu, invisible quoi)
> Le démarrage peux être un peu long mais moi vu que je ne redémarre qu'une fois par mois




ça ne marche pas.... Je commence  à douter de trouver un moyen de migrer hotmail... 
Je n'ai plus le triangle avec le point d'exclamation mais ça ne migre pas mes mails
Je me donne deux jours et après je me fais interner :mouais:


----------



## DeepDark (18 Septembre 2008)

eleutheria a dit:


> ça ne marche pas.... Je commence  à douter de trouver un moyen de migrer hotmail...
> Je n'ai plus le triangle avec le point d'exclamation mais ça ne migre pas mes mails
> Je me donne deux jours et après je me fais interner :mouais:


Tu as paramétré ton compte hotmail dans mail en suivant exactement (à quelques détails près) le tuto de greg?

Et il faut aussi paramterer MFP!!! Tout est dans ce fil (plutôt au début si ma mémoire est bonne)


----------



## greggorynque (18 Septembre 2008)

TUTO COMPLET ICI

cliquez sur le texte bleu


----------



## eleutheria (19 Septembre 2008)

Oui, je suis un boulet....Mais ce n'est pas de ma faute si ça ne marche pas chez moi......
Voilà la réponse de mail :

*Erreur détectée par le serveur : Le serveur « 127.0.0.1 » a refusé une connexion sur le port 2000.*

Avez-vous déjà eu ça..? 

*Les méga-nuls ont aussi le droit de vivre*


----------



## greggorynque (19 Septembre 2008)

mais non j'étais grincheux hier, c'est tut 

oui ca me l'a fait aussi quelques fois, mais en général ca signifie que MFP n'est pas lancé 

A la limite viens en parler dans l'autre sujet, cela fera un topic Http et un MFP ....


----------



## theo17000 (12 Octobre 2008)

Moi sa ne marche toujours pas, j'ai pourtant tous suivi ...
 Le seul pb que j'ai eu est que macfreepops ne quitte pas malgrés l'option sélectionné

Quand j'essaye d'envoyer un mail, il me dit " impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.alice.fr ".
Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ?


----------



## greggorynque (12 Octobre 2008)

si tu as suivi le tuto complet, repond dans ce sujet ce sera plus simple qu'on evite de te reconseiller e faire tout ca que tu as deja fait...


----------



## theo17000 (12 Octobre 2008)

en fait j'ai réussi à me débrouiller, le seul truc qui ne marche pas c'est envoyer des mails


----------



## greggorynque (12 Octobre 2008)

bon ben de rien alors (pour tes envois de mails c'est marqué dans le tuto aussi  )


----------



## piercoco (12 Octobre 2008)

Hotmail dans mail à bien fonctionné un certain temps puis es apparu un triangle avec point d'exclamation sur le compte qui me dit 

Erreur détectée par le serveur : Le serveur « 127.0.0.1 » a refusé une connexion sur le port 25.

J'ai tout réinstaller et recréé le compte hotmail dans mail, mais rien n'y fait !!!!

Une idée???


----------



## dqmien (13 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,

  Â chaque fois vous parlez de comment faire lorsqu'on a pas de compte Hotmail plus (avec MacFreepop) , hors j'ai acheter en acheter un alors j'aimerais bien que ça marche 

J'ai mis cela : 
Serveur de réception : pop3hot.com
Serveur d'envois (smtp) : smtp.orange.fr

Mais ça ne marche pas, je ne comprend pas ça marche parfaitement avec mon Gmail.

Quelqu'un pourrait il m'apporter son aide ? 

Merci d'avance, cela me serait d'une très grande utilité.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Octobre 2008)

coucou

les reglages gmail et hotmail  sont differents donc on va se concentrer sur ton cas hotmail

tu as quel OSX?

de toute facon il te faut httpmail plug puis une fois instalé 
suivre la procédure

tuto en images (  images , 5 pages)
http://email.about.com/od/macosxmailtips/ss/wt042503.htm

et la partie importante c'est ca
pas pop mais httpmail

http://email.about.com/od/macosxmailtips/ss/wt042503_4.htm


----------



## dqmien (13 Octobre 2008)

Merci de ta réponse.

J'ai la version 10.5.5


----------



## pascalformac (13 Octobre 2008)

ok
ceci dit ca ne change rien au principe
tu dois passer par httpmail


----------



## dqmien (13 Octobre 2008)

Merci énormément, ça marche !!!


----------



## pascalformac (13 Octobre 2008)

je REposte
il semble que httpmail ne marche plus mais

regarde le post avec d'autres reglages là
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/10842


> If you have a Hotmail Plus account you should still be able to access your mail using the POP3 protocol. The details for setting up POP3 access is as follows.
> 
> Incoming mail server: pop3.live.com (port 995)
> 
> ...



edit 
Ahh 
ca marche
tant mieux 

( en passant tu vois que c'était le bon fil... puisque ca passe via httpmail.....)


----------



## Holeso (16 Novembre 2008)

après avoir lu les conseils de chacun, j'ai installé httpmail dans l'espoir de pouvoir consulter mes mails de mon compte msn, et j'espères toujours lol

(...httpmail, étant un simple pluggin, avait l'air d'être plus rapide à employer que MFP, d'où mon choix)

j'ai suivi à la lettre la procédure proposé un peu plus haut pour Httpmail 
soit la procédure: http://email.about.com/od/macosxmailtips/ss/wt042503.htm
et ça n'a pas l'air de marcher ><

dans Mail, il y a écrit Echec de connexion, 
_"Impossible de se connecter à 'Hotmail'
Access to Hotmail via Outlook and Outlook Express now requires a subscription. Please sign up at http://join.msn.com/general/Email"_

j'ai une adresse en msn.com et pas hotmail.com , est-ce la raison?
si y a moyen de faire fonctionner simplement httpMail je suis preneur!

merci de votre aide 

----------------
mac os x version 10.5.5
----------------


----------



## Titicamara (23 Novembre 2008)

Idem. ca ne pmarche pour l'instant pas... Peut être faut il attendre une MAJ d'apple.


----------



## greggorynque (24 Novembre 2008)

essayez Macfreepop !

ICI


----------



## Wanya (25 Novembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon je veux voir si j'arrive à tout expliquer brièvement mais clairement.
> 1er étape:
> D'abord télélcharge MacFreePop ici http://www.e-link.it/macfreepops/.
> Tu va dans "extra Option" puis dans le 1er onglet tu coches les 2 premières cases et la dernière.
> ...



Merci Antoine, en suivant toutes tes explications a la lettre, pour moi cxa a marché !!!!


----------



## piercoco (25 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

ha oui !!! Ca ça marche super !!!


----------



## greggorynque (25 Novembre 2008)

Je remet mon tuto ici au cas ou 

Tuto Macfreepop

D'ailleurs pour les questions sur Macfreepop, mieux vaut les poster ailleurs qu'ici, il serait génial d'avoir un fil dédié a MFP et un autre a HTTPmail, ca rendrais les choses plus lisibles...


----------



## DeepDark (12 Janvier 2009)

Du nouveau?

Ou alors je suis complètement largué 





> - Serveur de réception: pop3.live.com
> - Nom d'utilisateur: votre adresse e-mail
> - Mot de passe: mot de passe de votre adresse électronique
> 
> ...


----------



## Mahelita (12 Janvier 2009)

Sa marche du feu de dieux!!!!
ENORME!! Enfin :-D Merci pour le lien.
Sa ne marche pas chez toi?
Bizare...


----------



## manoufeb (12 Janvier 2009)

Salut à tous, depuis aujourd'huit hotmail autorise le pop donc hotmail.fr et .com marche dans mail!!

Voici les configuration :

Nom du serveur: pop3.live.com
Nom de l'utilisateur: Adresse Hotmail
Mot de passe: Votre mot de passe Hotmail

Et pour le Serveur d'envoi :

Nom d'hôte: smtp.live.com
Nom de l'utilisateur: Adresse Hotmail
Mot de passe: Votre mot de passe Hotmail



Merci a macfreepop pour le très beau travail même si maintenant le log reste inutile


----------



## Mahelita (12 Janvier 2009)

Et n'oublions pas HTTPMail qui lui aussi a beaucoup servie!!!


----------



## DeepDark (12 Janvier 2009)

manoufeb a dit:


> Salut à tous, depuis aujourd'huit hotmail autorise le pop donc hotmail.fr et .com marche dans mail!!
> 
> Voici les configuration :
> 
> ...


Un chouilla trop tard 



DeepDark a dit:


> Du nouveau?
> 
> Ou alors je suis complètement largué







@ Mahelita : Je sais pas, je ne peux pas tester (et vu l'utilisation que j'ai de mon adresse Hotmail ).


----------



## Arlequin (13 Janvier 2009)

marche pas chez moi

ni sur mail ni sur TB

TB > délais de connexion dépassé
Mail> échec de la connexion .... vérifier log et pwb blablabla

dommage


----------



## Mahelita (13 Janvier 2009)

Voila ma configuration, qui marche parfaitement  Mais attention, Hotmail n'a pas l'aire d'aimer que l'on relève les mail toutes les minutes (à tendance a redemander le mot de passe), je suis entrain de tester si 5 minutes sont mieux.







 Clique droit, afficher image


----------



## Rez2a (13 Janvier 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> marche pas chez moi
> 
> ni sur mail ni sur TB
> 
> ...



Dans Mail, il faut taper son adresse complète dans le nom d'utilisateur, en gros ça donne:
Serveur de réception : pop3.live.com
Utilisateur : xxxxxx@hotmail.com (ou .fr)
Mot de passe : xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Arlequin (13 Janvier 2009)

Mahelita a dit:


> Voila ma configuration, qui marche parfaitement  Mais attention, Hotmail n'a pas l'aire d'aimer que l'on relève les mail toutes les minutes (à tendance a redemander le mot de passe), je suis entrain de tester si 5 minutes sont mieux.



t'as rien oublié  ?

j'ai lu 15 minutes... à vérifier

j'ai mis 30 pour être tranquille > aucun relevé réussi depuis la création



Rez2a a dit:


> Dans Mail, il faut taper son adresse complète dans le nom d'utilisateur, en gros ça donne:
> Serveur de réception : pop3.live.com
> Utilisateur : xxxxxx@hotmail.com (ou .fr)
> Mot de passe : xxxxxxxxxx



merci, mais ça j'avais compris 

port de réception: ai essayé 110 (défaut) et 995 (utilisé par gmail) > pas mieux

ai essayé de cocher connexion sécurisée / jamais / tls si dispo > pas mieux

en fait, je n'ai même pas à introduire mon mdp (dans TB) puisque la connexion au pop3 ne se fait pas


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

Mahelita a dit:


> (...)Mais attention, Hotmail n'a pas l'aire d'aimer que l'on relève les mail *toutes les minutes* (à tendance a redemander le mot de passe)(...)



Tu m'étonnes  Si tout le monde faisait comme toi les serveurs mail seraient à genoux, 15 minutes c'est un minimum.


----------



## Mahelita (13 Janvier 2009)

Hm, moi j'ai SSL (authentification) pour serveur d'envoie et de reception, port 995 pour reception, ports normaux pour l envoie (25, etc)
Tu as sa aussi?


----------



## Arlequin (13 Janvier 2009)

Mahelita a dit:


> Hm, moi j'ai SSL (authentification) pour serveur d'envoie et de reception, port 995 pour reception, ports normaux pour l envoie (25, etc)
> Tu as sa aussi?



haaaaaa, là il y a un mieux 

par contre, "erreur de mot de passe"

peut être suite à trop de tentatives

je réessaye dans 15 minutes

si c'est bon, t'auras ton cdb


----------



## Nanaky (13 Janvier 2009)

De mon coté je n'arrive pas à configurer Mail.

Quand je veux configurer le serveur de réception, ça me met : " le serveur POP "pop3.live.com" ne répond pas ..."


----------



## DeepDark (13 Janvier 2009)

Nanaky a dit:


> De mon coté je n'arrive pas à configurer Mail.
> 
> Quand je veux configurer le serveur de réception, ça me met : " le serveur POP "pop3.live.com" ne répond pas ..."


Tapes "entrée" au lieu de cliquer sur suivant...


----------



## Mahelita (13 Janvier 2009)

Sa commence mal pour toi Nanaky, chez moi les 2 serveurs était tout de suite disponibles...


----------



## Arlequin (13 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Tapes "entrée" au lieu de cliquer sur suivant...



gnééé  ça change quoi ? 

essayé

pas mieux

c'est con quand même ..... didju 

m'énerve

ça doit être dû au serveur belge...on va dire ....

:rose:
:rateau:


----------



## DeepDark (13 Janvier 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> gnééé  ça change quoi ?
> 
> essayé
> 
> ...


Boarf...

J'ai configuré mon compte Hotmail il y a 30 minutes... J'ai eu ce "souci", tapé entrer et hop, étape suivante...
:rose:


----------



## Nanaky (13 Janvier 2009)

ça change pas grand chose

Bon après de nombreux essais tous infructueux, je pense que ça vient du wifi de mon école qui est totalement blindé !

Tant pis, Hotmail sur Mail, pour moi, ça sera pas cette année


----------



## carlifornia (13 Janvier 2009)

j'ai réussir a rentrée tous les paramètres, je reçois mes mail, mais impossible d'envoyé un mail.

si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider,  merci d'avance.

PS: Par contre avec mon Ipod touch, j'arrive a envoyé des mails.


----------



## N!K (13 Janvier 2009)

Moi aussi j'ai un problème, avec le POP je pense...

Je vient de lire que Belgique n'est pas prise en compte... Vrai ?


----------



## Mahelita (13 Janvier 2009)

Quelle est la configuration de ton serveur d'envoi? (smtp.live.com)


----------



## carlifornia (13 Janvier 2009)

j'ai essayé smtp.live.com et smtp.live.com:*****@hotmail.com, aucune des deux fonctionne.


----------



## Mahelita (13 Janvier 2009)

Pour smtp.live.com il faut que tu utilise les ports par defauts, active le SSL et que tu active l'authentification. Tu trouve ces options quand tu fait modifier la liste des serveurs dans les préférences du compte.


----------



## Talkback (13 Janvier 2009)

J'ai fait ce que tu as dit car j'ai le meme probleme, ca ne marche malheureusement toujours pas.
J'ai essaye de redemarrer le logiciel au cas ou et maintenant il ne me laisse meme plus appuyer sur le bouton "envoyer" - -"


----------



## Mahelita (13 Janvier 2009)

Il ne te laisse pas envoyer parce qu'aucun serveur n'est sélectionné pour le compte.
C'est vraiment bizarre que sa ne marche pas avec les mêmes réglages...
Vos adresses ont quel âge? La mienne doit environs avoir 7 ans, je sais que il y a un temps il était important pour HTTPMail et MFP d'avoir une vieille adresse...


----------



## quark67 (14 Janvier 2009)

Mahelita a dit:


> Pour smtp.live.com il faut que tu utilise les ports par defauts, active le SSL et que tu active l'authentification. Tu trouve ces options quand tu fait modifier la liste des serveurs dans les préférences du compte.



Bonjour, ports par défaut=995 ? 
J'active l'authentification par mot de passe et ça marche pas.
"Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.live.com. 
L'adresse XXX@hotmail.fr a été rejetée par le serveur smtp.live.com"

J'ai essayé avec smtp.wanadoo.fr (sur port 25, lui), l'envoi se fait, mais n'arrive pas à destination (je me suis envoyé un message de test à moi-même).

Donc : *merci à quelqu'un utilisant Wanadoo (Orange) de me confirmer que ça fonctionne chez lui, et de préciser les paramètres employés avec un exemple concret sur un compte fictif.*

NB :lorsque je clique sur "informations de connexion" dans la fenêtre du message d'erreur (dans Leopard), une pastille verte s'affiche à gauche de smtp.live.com avec l'indication : Connexion au serveur réalisée avec succès, aucune authentification requise 
(alors qu'évidemment, dans les paramètres du compte, j'ai bien mis le port 995 et l'authentification par mot de passe).

La réception des mails fonctionne (mon mot de passe est donc correct).


----------



## greggorynque (14 Janvier 2009)

Je ne sait pas sous mac (j'ai planté le mien) mais sous iphone ca marche parfaitement !


----------



## Mahelita (14 Janvier 2009)

Dit moi, tu utilise quel version de mail? Celle de 10.5, 10.4, 10.3?
Sur 10.5 tu as une option qui te permet d'activer les "ports par défaut", à savoir 25, 465, 587
Voilas à quoi sa ressemble:
image ici
Je ne sais hélas plus comment je faisais sa sous 10.4 et antérieur...


----------



## Arlequin (14 Janvier 2009)

état des choses ce matin

rien de changé

impossible de faire fonctionner cette BAL, ni sur mail (de léo, à jour) ni sur TB (dernière version) toujours une erreur d'identification ...

mon adresse mail a déjà qques années et fonctionne parfaitement sur le webmail

à+


----------



## bassaris (14 Janvier 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> état des choses ce matin
> 
> rien de changé
> 
> ...


 
Visiblement, les comptes belges et suisses ne permettent pas encore d'utiliser le serveur pop3 (ce serait prévu pour février). J'ai changé mon profil dans Hotmail, j'ai choisi les Pays-Bas à la place de la Belgique dans mes préférences personnelles, j'ai attendu un peu... et ça marche.

Seul petit problème: j'avais créé des sous-dossiers dans ma boîte Hotmail, mais Mail ne les reconnaît pas... Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Janvier 2009)

Ça marche très bien lorsque : 

On suit la procédure de création de comptes dans Mail
On ne rentre pas n'importe quoi par le biais de faute de frappe (comme je l'ai fait pour le mot de passe avec des chiffres et des lettres et pas de pavé numérique - ah ! le clavier sans fil )

le tout avec Leopard 10.5.6 et Mail 3.5

Et je me suis envoyé des messages dans tous les sens : MAIl -> MSM, MAIL -> MAIL, MSM -> MAIL avec lecture dans MAIL.

Enfin, une petite simplification de la vie.


----------



## tayptayp (14 Janvier 2009)

Salut,
Merci beaucoup à antoine59 pour sa patience!!! Avec les 2 premières pages de questions j'ai réussi à boucler la mise en place de mon adresse hotmail sur MAIL!!!! 
Merci beaucoup

ps: peut-on faire la même chose avec une adresse YAHOO?


----------



## DeepDark (14 Janvier 2009)

tayptayp a dit:


> Salut,
> Merci beaucoup à antoine59 pour sa patience!!! Avec les 2 premières pages de questions j'ai réussi à boucler la mise en place de mon adresse hotmail sur MAIL!!!!
> Merci beaucoup
> 
> ps: peut-on faire la même chose avec une adresse YAHOO?


Oui, mais pas avec les mêmes serveurs...

(voir site Yahoo)


----------



## Arlequin (14 Janvier 2009)

je laisse tomber, ça me gave

me suis créé une adresse pour le fun, *@live.be (en spécifiant France malgré tout ) et ça marche nickel chrome

me suis mis aux US, en France, au Gabon et aux Pays bas avec mon ancienne adresse > toujours rien

ça se décoincera bien un jour, c'est pas vital non plus 

bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Matt82 (14 Janvier 2009)

*"Il existe peut-être un problème avec le serveur de courrier ou le réseau. Vérifiez les réglages du compte « Compte Hotmail » ou réessayez.

Erreur détectée par le serveur : La connexion au serveur « pop3.live.com » sur le port 2000 a expiré."* 

  

15 min apres...
EDIT : 
En mettant le port 995 pour le serveur pop ca marche super bien 
Merci, ca evite les applications tierces pour recevoir son courrier. 
Ca mérite des points disco 



quark67 a dit:


> Bonjour, ports par défaut=995 ?
> *merci à quelqu'un utilisant Wanadoo (Orange) de me confirmer que ça fonctionne chez lui, et de préciser les paramètres employés avec un exemple concret sur un compte fictif.*



Voici mes paramètres (je suis chez orange) :

Nom du serveur: pop3.live.com
Nom de l'utilisateur: XXX@hotmail.com
Mot de passe: Votre mot de passe Hotmail

Et pour le Serveur d'envoi :
Nom d'hôte: *smtp.orange.fr*
Nom de l'utilisateur: XXX@hotmail.com
Mot de passe: Votre mot de passe Hotmail

Ca fonctionne en réception et en envoi chez moi. MERCI !!!


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Janvier 2009)

Après avoir vu le fonctionnement satisfaisant du compte Hotmail avec Mail, j'ai essayé de faire la même chose avec Thunderbird. Sans grand succès.

Je peux bien envoyer (heureusement) un message à ce compte Hotmail depuis Thunderbird depuis un autre compte.

Mais je ne peux envoyer ni recevoir de message pour ce compte avec Thunderbird. J'ai pourtant créé ce compte de la manière qui me semble appropriée, en respectant les contraintes liées à live.com

Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé, et réussi ?

Petite précision. Lorsque je déclenche un relevé de courrier pour le compte hotmail, le mot de passe m'est demandé (logique ), mais un message d'erreur m'indique qu'il n'est pas valide !!!


----------



## Arlequin (15 Janvier 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Après avoir vu le fonctionnement satisfaisant du compte Hotmail avec Mail, j'ai essayé de faire la même chose avec Thunderbird. Sans grand succès.
> 
> Je peux bien envoyer (heureusement) un message à ce compte Hotmail depuis Thunderbird depuis un autre compte.
> 
> ...



en suis au même point que toi

ça marche nickel avec une adresse fraîchement crée
par contre avec mes "anciennes" adresses hotmail, mot de passe non valide (que ce soit TB ou Mail)


----------



## Sidor (15 Janvier 2009)

chez moi tout marche très bien, je suis sous Leopard 10.5.6 et box wanadoo. L'envoi marche aussi bien que la réception..... C'est un vrai plaisir de pouvoir enfin gérer tous mes webmails sur Mail..... Il était temps


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Janvier 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> en suis au même point que toi
> 
> ça marche nickel avec une adresse fraîchement crée
> par contre avec mes "anciennes" adresses hotmail, mot de passe non valide (que ce soit TB ou Mail)



Je pense qu'il y a une différence puisque, chez moi, tout est OK avec un compte hotmail qui est "ancien", c'est-à-dire créé avant que je le crée dans Mail. Dans Mail, une fois que j'ai eu rentré correctement le mot de passe demandé (une fois) en cochant la case pour qu'il soit enregistré une fois pour toute, tout s'est retrouvé en ordre de marche.

L'opération analogue avec Thunderbird est en quelque sorte rejetée. Je tenterai de recommencer plus tard. Peut-être y a-t-il un problème de définition du compte dans Thunderbird.


----------



## Arlequin (15 Janvier 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je pense qu'il y a une différence



juste... avais lu en diagonale :rose:


----------



## GillesF (15 Janvier 2009)

J'ai pile le même problème que toi Arlequin...

Soit disant, mon mdp est mauvais etc... j'ai essayé en modifiant mon compte hotmail en me localisant aux pays-bas, en france, en allemagne,... aucun succès, toujours le même problème.

pour info, je suis aussi en belgique...


----------



## Arlequin (15 Janvier 2009)

deux solutions: 

1) attendre 
2) crée toi une nouvelle adresse


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Janvier 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> deux solutions:
> 
> 1) attendre
> 2) crée toi une nouvelle adresse



J'ai passé du temps en cette fin d'après-midi pour tenter de faire fonctionner mon compte hotmail avec Thunderbird (version bêta 3.0b1). Je suis même allé jusqu'à tout supprimer du mac ce qui avait un rapport avec TB. Puis, j'ai relis TB en place. J'ai recréé tous les comptes. Jusque là, pas de problèmes. Puis, j'ai créé le compte hotmail, et là, nada ! Ras la casquette.

Je vais essayer (demain il fera jour) en créant un nouveau compte !!!

Quand je pense que tout marche bien avec Mail , et pas avec TB


----------



## Link1993 (16 Janvier 2009)

amusant, sachant que la fonction pop de hotmail est payante xD.
par contre, ça marche en imap?


----------



## greggorynque (16 Janvier 2009)

Plus maintenant, le pop hotmail est devenu gratuit, il l'ont fait car les adresses hotmail sondesertees ...


----------



## DeepDark (16 Janvier 2009)

Link1993 a dit:


> amusant, sachant que la fonction pop de hotmail est payante xD.
> par contre, ça marche en imap?


Et pour l'imap on en reparle dans quelques années...



:love:


----------



## MayaMac (24 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous, je déterre un petit peu ce post (il etait pas tres profond, ça va) car je ne parviens pas à configurer correctement mail. Recent sur mac, je n'avais jusqu'à present pas configuré mail, ayant une adresse hotmail. Quelle bonne surprise en voyant que cela est désormais possible, alors j'ai suivi vos demarche récentes. Je reçois bien mes mails, mais je ne peux pas en envoyer. Je précise certaine choses :
j'habite à la Réunion, j'ai internet avec orange et une livebox, un Imac 20', OSX10.5.6 et mail 3.5. 
Que me suggérez vous comme vérification afin de pouvoir envoyer mes mails depuis mail?


----------



## DeepDark (24 Janvier 2009)

MayaMac a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je déterre un petit peu ce post (il etait pas tres profond, ça va) car je ne parviens pas à configurer correctement mail. Recent sur mac, je n'avais jusqu'à present pas configuré mail, ayant une adresse hotmail. Quelle bonne surprise en voyant que cela est désormais possible, alors j'ai suivi vos demarche récentes. Je reçois bien mes mails, mais je ne peux pas en envoyer. Je précise certaine choses :
> j'habite à la Réunion, j'ai internet avec orange et une livebox, un Imac 20', OSX10.5.6 et mail 3.5.
> Que me suggérez vous comme vérification afin de pouvoir envoyer mes mails depuis mail?


Tu as bien rentré le bon nom pour le serveur d'envoi?
5sans erreurs j'entends)


----------



## MayaMac (24 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Tu as bien rentré le bon nom pour le serveur d'envoi?
> 5sans erreurs j'entends)



merci pour ta reponse et pour ton aide

comme mentionné quelques posts plus haut, j'ai renseigné ceci:
Nom du serveur: pop3.live.com
Nom de l'utilisateur: XXX@hotmail.fr
Mot de passe: mon mot de passe Hotmail

Et pour le Serveur d'envoi :
Nom d'hôte: *smtp.orange.fr*
Nom de l'utilisateur: XXX@hotmail.fr
Mot de passe: mon mot de passe Hotmail

maintenant, quand je vais dans les preferences de mail, il mentionne ceci pour le serveur d'envoi (smtp):
smtp.orange.fr:XXX@hotmail.fr  (mon nom d'utilisateur)

je ne pense pas avoir fait de faute de frappe


----------



## DeepDark (24 Janvier 2009)

MayaMac a dit:


> merci pour ta reponse et pour ton aide
> 
> comme mentionné quelques posts plus haut, j'ai renseigné ceci:
> Nom du serveur: pop3.live.com
> ...


Changes ton serveur d'envoi.



> - Serveur d'envoi: smtp.live.com
> - Nom d'utilisateur: votre adresse e-mail
> - Mot de passe: mot de passe de votre adresse électronique


----------



## phoenix88 (24 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour les gens!

J'aurais voulu savoir si un ptit Belge était arrivé à faire fonctionner son adresse hotmail.com sur Mail? Ou bien si quelqu'un savait comment faire. Je viens de passer sur Mac et je suis un peu perdu jusqu'à présent. J'adore les fonctionnalités de Mail et ça me ferait mal au coeur de ne pas m'en servir lol.

Bien à vous



Phoenix


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2009)

Salut,

Je ne suis pas passer par le compte pop, je suis resté avec mon plugin qui va (plus ou moins) bien.


----------



## MayaMac (25 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Changes ton serveur d'envoi.



Merci Deep Dark ! ça marche (meme si j'ai trouvé l'envoi de mon email test un peu long, c'est passé !)  Merci Mac G


----------



## fraizyjess (27 Mars 2009)

salut a tous, suite a la lecture de treees nombreux post, je reste malgré tout désoeuvrée quand a l'utilisation(configuration) de Mail pour une adresse live.fr..
en effet je ne sais toujours pas quoi choisir (j'ai tout testé les plugs changer les données les serveurs ect... s'en a même fini par me faire bugger "mail"...

je suis toute nouvelle sur mac j'ai un MBP sous léopard.
je suis chez free.(fournisseur d'accès)
hellllp...


----------



## DeepDark (27 Mars 2009)

Tout simplement :



> Nom du serveur: pop3.live.com
> Nom de l'utilisateur: Ton adresse entière
> Mot de passe: mon mot de passe Hotmail
> 
> ...


----------



## fraizyjess (27 Mars 2009)

juste une petite question pourquoi smtp/orange.fr..?


----------



## DeepDark (27 Mars 2009)

fraizyjess a dit:


> juste une petite question pourquoi smtp/orange.fr..?


C'est corrigé :rose:

Il faut mettre : smtp.live.com


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2009)

en passant
une petite bidouille simplissime

demander à gmail de gerer hotmail via  son option Mail fetcher

 ceci est très interessant si on ne veut pas configurer hotmail de facon  complete dans mail et néanmoins recevoir les messages hotmail dans Mail
( très pratique pour les comptes secondaires)


----------



## Arlequin (27 Mars 2009)

edit: mauvais fil ... je retire


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> bon ben en ce qui me concerne, ça ne marche toujours pas avec mes "anciennes" adresses hotmail.com > toujours un soucis d'identification
> 
> alors qu'avec des adresses fraichement crées, ça marche très bien
> 
> pppfffff


tu parles dans mail ou gmail?


----------



## fraizyjess (27 Mars 2009)

bon, je vais vraiment passer pour une gourde (je vous prie d'avoir pitié de moi..)

dans l'onglet "serveur de reçeption" il me demande quel type de compte :
-pop
-imap
-exchange
-httpmail

 donc je choisi quoi? 
si Deepdark tu me conseille pop3.live.com
j'en déduis que je dois choisir POP
et rentrer " pop3.live.com" dans la case "description"..?
 et dans la case "Serveur de réception du coup je marque quoi....?

je dis ça par ce qu'en indiquant "pop3.live.com" dans la case "serveur de reception " un message aparait :
"Echec de la conection au serveur POP assurez vous que le nom d'utilisateur(patati patata) vous ne pourrez pas reçevoir des courrier si les informations sont incorrectes..."

j'ai donc changé pour le serveur "httpmail" et la il a accepté de m'envoyer sur la messagerie cepandant...rien ne fonctionne....
mon adresse mail est "rejetée" pas le serveur  service.msn.com

quand je modifie l'adresse du serveur par smtp.msn.com ou smtp.live.com il m'indique un nouveau message qui dit :"*** -[NSURL initWithString:relativeToURL:]: nil string parameter"


Allons donc c'est bien compliqué tout ça....
ou c'est moi qui ai pas assé dormi?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2009)

fraizyjess a dit:


> ou c'est moi qui ai pas assé dormi?


pas assez dormi

dans description tu mets.... TA description
( ce que TU veux, mon compte melcho ,  hotmel perso etc )

ce serait bien de lire ll'aide ou les tutos Mail
que ce soit hotmail ou monmel.com c'est pareil


----------



## Arlequin (27 Mars 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu parles dans mail ou gmail?



dans Tbird

me souviens pas avoir essayé dans mail .. vais tenter ..... edit: là ça marche ...

dans gmail > marche pas non plus

zut, le fil est pour hotmail dans mail .... suis HS ... sorry


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2009)

dans gmail il faut mettre l'iidentifiant complet  2 fois ( l'adresse email complete, pas juste ce qu'il y a avant le @)
la premiere fois c'est le nom du compte à controler 
la 2 è fois c'est comme identifiant de log
( edit , je parle uniquement du cas de daubmail pardon de ce si mâârveilleux chaudmél, pour d'autres c'est pas pareil)


----------



## fraizyjess (28 Mars 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> pas assez dormi
> 
> dans description tu mets.... TA description
> ( ce que TU veux, mon compte melcho ,  hotmel perso etc )
> ...



pour tous ceux et toutes celles qui on pas les yeux en face des trous voici un tuto super clair et concis...

http://zetura.fr/configure-hotmail-mail-apple/


----------



## picardu57 (28 Mars 2009)

Apres moult et moult test j'arrive enfin à envoyer des mails avec le smtp (en fait c'etait ma neufbox qui bloquer le protocol smtp ... Rrrr)

Now tout fonctionne mise à part deux petits problèmes :

Le comportement des BAL : Admettons, je recois un mail et je le lis dans Mail, jusque là pas de probleme mais si je vais sur le Webmail, et bien le mail et bien là mais celui ci et toujours considéré comme non lu. C'est le même problème dans l'autre sens et c'est assez génant car je ne consulte pas mes mails que depuis mon mac.

Autre petit problème, les mails en http (genre "la redoute", "spartoo"... pratiquement toutes les newsletters) contenant des images, et bien ses images ne sont pas téléchargées dans Mail, d'ailleur un clic droit "télécharger l'image" ne fonctionne pas. Aucun prob pour les images contenues directement dans le mails.

Avez vous une solution à mes problèmes ?

Charles.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2009)

dans le cas de picardu je dirai...
arreter hotmail  comme messagerie principale 

et prendre un bon compte ailleurs  en IMAP , parfaitement configurable dans Mail et autant d'autres outils en simultané et en synchro permanente
(quitte à ensuite demander à ce compte  imap de recuperer les messages hotmail )


----------



## picardu57 (29 Mars 2009)

bon c'est ce que je viens de faire, j'ai config Mail pour Gmail et j'ai demandé à gmail de recup les mail de Hotmail via pop3, mais il recup pas les indésirables de Hotmail.

Aussi, dans Gmail il est possible de configurer l'envoie des mails depuis l'adresse Hotmail sur demande, celà ne semble pas etre possible avec Mail.

j'ai config un second serveur smtp avec mes ID hotmail, lors de l'écriture d'un email dans Mail, il demande si je veux l'envoyer avec Gmail ou Hotmail, mais peut importe le serveur choisi, le destinataire recoit un mail avec un @gmail.com comme expéditeur bien que ce soit envoyé avec le serveur smtp d'hotmail (qui utilise mon @hotmail.com comme ID)

Bizarre tout ça !


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2009)

pour avoir hotmail comme expediteur réel il faut configurer le compte hotmail dans mail
basculer de smtp ne change que le service d'envoi, pas l'envoyeur

quant à l'interface gmail
1- il est NORMAL que ca ne recupere pas les indesirables de hotmail
( Mail ne les recupera pas non plus , ni outlook PC ni Thunderbird etc))

2- l'adresse expediitrice "hotmail"  est un mix
( hotmail via gmail)


----------



## Cam85 (4 Avril 2009)

Hello, 

J'ai besoin d'un petit coup de main, voilà, j'ai tente depuis maintenant un petit moment de rajouter mon compte hotmail sur ma boîte mail, sans succès 

je pense avoir bien suivi les étapes de la 1ère page (avec changement de port : 2000) et j'ai décoché SSL mais *à chaque fois que je veux relever ma boîte une fenêtre apparaît me demandant un mot de passe*. J'ai beau noter le mot de passe de mon compte email et/ou recommencer à nouveau la création d'un compte en désactivant l'option SSL cette fenêtre revient toujours...

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider ? :rose:

_ps : j'habite en Suisse et je suis chez bluewin --> j'ai regardé sur leur site pour le serveur d'envoi SMTP avec *SSL et Authentification* : smtpauths.bluewin.ch. Il n'y a pas sans authentification mais comme c'est le serveur d'envoi ça devrait pas poser de problème pour la réception non ? _

ah oui : j'ai une adresse hotmail*.com*


----------



## Mahelita (4 Avril 2009)

Tu ne devrais plus avoir besoin de programme supplémentaire, esseil avec ces configurations:
Nom du serveur: pop3.live.com
Nom de l'utilisateur: adresse entière
Mot de passe: mot de passe Hotmail

Serveur d'envoi :
Nom d'hôte: smtp.live.com
Nom de l'utilisateur: adresse entière
Mot de passe: mot de passe Hotmail


----------



## Cam85 (4 Avril 2009)

Merci infiniment, je me suis compliqué la vie pour rien !!!

_*MERCI MERCI MERCI MERI *_


----------



## anthony62a (23 Avril 2009)

j'ai des problèmes avec mail et hotmail depuis quelques jours, je ne reçois plus les mails dans mail mais ils sont bien sur le site hotmail...
pas vous?


----------



## anthony62a (23 Avril 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> j'ai des problèmes avec mail et hotmail depuis quelques jours, je ne reçois plus les mails dans mail mais ils sont bien sur le site hotmail...
> pas vous?



arf... j'ai aussi un gros problème, mail quitte inopinément à chaque fois qu'il telecharge les mails de hotmail...


----------



## Mahelita (23 Avril 2009)

Esseil de desactiver le relevement automatique et releve la 1ere fois manuellement, peut etre que sa permettra a Mail de ne pas crash...


----------



## anthony62a (24 Avril 2009)

Mahelita a dit:


> Esseil de desactiver le relevement automatique et releve la 1ere fois manuellement, peut etre que sa permettra a Mail de ne pas crash...



ça marche pas, mail fonctionne très bien avec gmail et numericable
par contre pour hotmail il tourne pendant un moment puis il crash !

help


----------



## fredbel (5 Mai 2009)

Tout d'abord merci à tous pour nous avoir clairement expliqué les démarches pour réussir à relever ses mails provenant d'hotmail.

Mon problème est autre car je suis actuellement entrain de relever tous mes mails depuis l'ouverture de mon compte hotmail (2004 ça fait un paquet de mails ) mais ceux ci dans la même boite de réception que ma la messagerie avec Gmail.
En soit ce n'est pas grave, mais ayant une messagerie professionnel (Gmail) et une personnel (Hotmail) j'aimerai si possible les recevoir avec l'application "Mail" dans 2 boites distinct histoire de mieux s'y retrouver.

Merci de m'aider si cela est possible bien entendu.


----------



## Mahelita (5 Mai 2009)

Salut fredbel,

si tu as léopard clique simplement sur la flèche qui est a coté de la boite aux lettres.
Sinon je ne sais plus... mais c'est dans le meme genre.


----------



## fredbel (5 Mai 2009)

Mahelita a dit:


> Salut fredbel,
> 
> si tu as léopard clique simplement sur la flèche qui est a coté de la boite aux lettres.
> Sinon je ne sais plus... mais c'est dans le meme genre.



Je suis sous Tiger mais en effet je n'avais pas prêté attention à la flèche permettant de décliner les différentes boites aux lettre.

Merci Mahelita 

Pourrais tu m'indiquer comment le faire apparaitre dans la même application sur l'iphone?


----------



## Mahelita (6 Mai 2009)

Je n'en sais hélas rien car je n'ai pas d'iPhone... Mais la procédure doit être assez similaire!


----------



## fredbel (7 Mai 2009)

Merci en effet, j'ai appliqué la même procédure directement sur l'iphone et cela fonctionne. 
Je pensais après avoir coché "synchroniser tous les comptes" sur Itunes que le compte serait créé automatiquement sur le téléphone.

Le principal est que tout fonctionne.

Merci encore de tes conseils* Mahelita 
*


----------



## fisch_man (12 Mai 2009)

Hello all, je viens de me rendre compte que 5 ans de mails sur hotmail viennent d'etre effacés, en effet y'a une semaine j'ai mis en route le logiciel mail, et tout allait bien, ce que je rapatriait sur le mac n'était pas effacé du serveur hotmail, or la je me rends compte que tout a été viré et j'ai légèrement les boules car il m'était deja arrivé cette mésaventure sur thunderbird de mozillia ...

est ce normal ? et peut on le parametrer pour pas qu'il effectue cet effacement et bien que je n'y crois pas vraiment, est ce possible de restaurer les mails à leur place ? pour avoir une synchronisation des deux boites et non un transfert ?

---------- Post added at 07h34 ---------- Previous post was at 07h22 ----------

ok bah je viens de trouver et l'effacement etait parametré par defaut a une semaine apres la recuperation c'est pour ca que je me suis fait avoir, et j'ai bien les boules ....

y'a t'il un moyen propre de restaurer ou est ce foutu ? :mouais:


----------



## Kak (12 Mai 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> [/COLOR]ok bah je viens de trouver et l'effacement etait parametré par defaut a une semaine apres la recuperation c'est pour ca que je me suis fait avoir, et j'ai bien les boules ....



ouh là... ah oui, et c'est parametré où ça? 

je viens juste de récupérer mes mails, et je ne voudrais pas non plus qu'ils soient effacés pour autant de l'autre côté...


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mai 2009)

Kak a dit:


> ouh là... ah oui, et c'est parametré où ça?
> 
> je viens juste de récupérer mes mails, et je ne voudrais pas non plus qu'ils soient effacés pour autant de l'autre côté...



mail>préférences>compte>avancé


----------



## Kak (12 Mai 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> mail>préférences>compte>avancé



Merci!:love:

j'ai eu chaud là...


----------



## Mahelita (12 Mai 2009)

Normalement les messages sont encore sur le serveur, même si tu les as effacés. Si tu créé un nouveau compte dans mail il devrais tout te retélécharger. Parcontre sur l'interface internet de hotmail je ne sais pas si il y a moyen de les réafficher...


----------



## fisch_man (12 Mai 2009)

C'est bien ca la question, les récupérer sur l'interface hotmail, car la oui pas de pb ils sont dans mon PC.


----------



## fisch_man (13 Mai 2009)




----------



## Mahelita (13 Mai 2009)

Si tu n'est pas trop perfectionniste tu peut tout simplement te les renvoyers...


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mai 2009)

y'a pas trop le choix en fait

s'il ne sont plus sur hotmail, faut les y remettre

avec l'inconvénient de perdre le nom de l'expéditeur


----------



## fisch_man (13 Mai 2009)

Mahelita a dit:


> Si tu n'est pas trop perfectionniste tu peut tout simplement te les renvoyers...



Je suis un peu perfectionniste et j'ai 5 ans de mails à renvoyer, je vous laisse imaginer.

On va dire que tant pis, que je suis deg et que ca m'apprendra 

au pire ils sont en backup dans le mac et dans mon disque time machine.


----------



## mac94 (16 Mai 2009)

voilà j'ai réussi du premier coup à récupérer mes mail hotmail sur mail

génial merci pour les explications


y a t il un moyen pour que quand je supprime un e-mail dans mail il le supprime dans hotmail et vice versa

idem pour marqué comme lu les mail

merci


----------



## Mahelita (16 Mai 2009)

Pour cela il faut que ton compte mail soit en mode IMAP, pour le momment je crois que seul le mode POP3 est disponible.
Sinon ce que tu peut faire: dans l'onglet avancé des préférence du compte hotmail dans Mail tu peut sélectionner l'option supprimer les messages: une fois déplacés de la boite de reception.


----------



## lou10x (23 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,
moi j'ai un petit problème du même genre concernant mail: j'ai mis mon adresse hotmail dans mail et maintenant quand j'ouvre mail impossible de relever le courrier, mail ne veut jamais quitter je suis obligé de le forcer à quitter, et il patauge complètement. Faut-il faire une sorte de reformatage de mail? si oui comment et sinon quoi faire. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Mahelita (24 Mai 2009)

Hm, aucune idée d'où vien ton problème, mais esseil donc de supprimer ton compte Hotmail de Mail pour voir si il est réellement la cause des problèmes!
Tu devrais peut-être également vérifier que tu as utilisé une configuration correcte pour le compte (détails plus hauts)


----------



## ssssylvesterrrr (26 Mai 2009)

Un autre serveur d'envoi style smtp.live.com existe?
Car chez moi il ne marche pas

"Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.live.com"

Par contre je reçois mes Mails sans problême.
Merci


----------



## Matt82 (26 Mai 2009)

Essaye le smtp de ton FAI.


----------



## Mahelita (26 Mai 2009)

Il faut activer l'option SSL avec authentification par mot de passe et utiliser les ports préconfigurés.
Les donnés pour le SSL sont ton adresse complète et ton mot de passe habituel.


----------



## ssssylvesterrrr (26 Mai 2009)

Merci pour vos réponse.

J'avais bien activé l'authentification avec toute les information sur mon compte pour utiliser le stmp.live.com + SSL coché, mais toujours pareil.
Donc j'ai essayé avec le stmp.free.fr

J'envoie le mail "test" et toujours le même message d'erreur. Mais lors du message d'erreur je sélectionne le smtp.live.com pour tenter le tout pour le tout et la ça marche...

Je comprend pas trop du coup.


----------



## absolud (6 Juin 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Alors quant tu ouvre Mail, il le fait automatiquement comme que un grand garçon
> Sinon soit tu le fait manuelement en appuyant sur le bouton relever en ayant au préalable sélectionner tn compte hotmail dans la colonne de gauche
> Soit tu bidouille dans Préférences Système de Mail dans l'onglet Généralité ou tu peux regler le relevement du courrier
> D'autres questions??????


Salut antoine je vois que tu prends du temps pour expliquer à tout le monde comment résoudre des problèmes simples, mais que veux tu , je dois être conne car chez moi cela ne fonctionne toujours pas. 
J'ai un macbook pro 2.53 ( acheté recemment) et pareil, je souhaiterai utiliser mail, ou n'importe quel autre logiciel d'email d'ailleurs, mais depuis que j'ai configurer mes adresses msn.com et live.fr, je reçois mon courrier sans problème, mais ne peux pas en envoyer, je crois avoir a peu près tout essayer, y compri celle que tu as donné sur ce forum et qui semble fonctionner pour bcp mais rien ne marche et je ne reçois même plus mes emails!!!
Peux tu m'aider ?

MacOS 10.5.7  
comptes   msn.com et live.fr
FAI   FREE


Merci


----------



## DeepDark (6 Juin 2009)

absolud a dit:


> Salut antoine je vois que tu prends du temps pour expliquer à tout le monde comment résoudre des problèmes simples, mais que veux tu , je dois être conne car chez moi cela ne fonctionne toujours pas.
> J'ai un macbook pro 2.53 ( acheté recemment) et pareil, je souhaiterai utiliser mail, ou n'importe quel autre logiciel d'email d'ailleurs, mais depuis que j'ai configurer mes adresses msn.com et live.fr, je reçois mon courrier sans problème, mais ne peux pas en envoyer, je crois avoir a peu près tout essayer, y compri celle que tu as donné sur ce forum et qui semble fonctionner pour bcp mais rien ne marche et je ne reçois même plus mes emails!!!
> Peux tu m'aider ?
> 
> ...




As-tu bien parametré Mail?



> - Serveur de réception: pop3.live.com
> - Nom d'utilisateur: votre adresse e-mail
> - Mot de passe: mot de passe de votre adresse électronique
> 
> ...




P.S : antoine59 n'est plus inscrit


----------



## absolud (6 Juin 2009)

oui merci , j'ai déjà tout essayé dans ce qui est de ce type de paramétrage, la reception fonctionne mais pas l'envoi ... D'autres idées?


----------



## ganou4 (6 Juin 2009)

bonjour,

essaye d'aller voir là http://zetura.fr/configure-hotmail-mail-apple/ 
en suivant leurs instructions je n'ai eu aucun problème pour la boite hotmail de mon fils.

bonne journée


----------



## absolud (6 Juin 2009)

Je dois vraiment être bête car c 'est sur ce site que je m'étais rendu au début , mais j'avais probablement mal fait quelque chose, en tout cas ça fonctionne, merci pour vos réponses !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'arriver en France et suis dans une cité universitaire remplie d'étudiants à Saint Etienne et un réseau qui doit être assez sécurisé niveau ouverture de ports, etc...

Mon hotmail dans mail fonctionnait à merveille en Belgique avant de démenager grâce au plugin HTTPMAIL. Depuis mon arrivée en France, plus rien.

Mon compte gmail fonctionne toujours à merveille dans Mail, mais le hotmail est KO.


J'ai donc essayé une autre procédure car j'ai lu que depuis janvier 2009, Hotmail était avec des serveur POP et SMTP ( je n'y connais rien et ne fais que répéter )

J'ai suivi 1 million de procédures sur le net et me retrouve avec ce probleme:




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Une idée de solution???


merci de me sauver!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> J'essaie de faire par cette méthode qui semble simple, mais des qu'il parle du serveur d'envoi et que l'on doit mettre smtp.live.com il reste longtemps sur:
> 
> verification de la connexion au serveur de courrier "smtp.live.com" et rien ne se passe... :mouais:



Moi, j'ai mis smtp.neuf.com, car je suis chez neuf et ça fonctionne très bien. Essaie avec le serveur d'envoi de ta FAI. Si t'es chez free, c'est smtp.free.com je crois.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Moi, j'ai mis smtp.neuf.com, car je suis chez neuf et ça fonctionne très bien. Essaie avec le serveur d'envoi de ta FAI. Si t'es chez free, c'est smtp.free.com je crois.




J'ai déjà vu énormément de réponses rapides et efficaces, mais là; tu bats tous les records d'efficacité Pithivier!

Tu as mérité une caisse de saucissons à l'ail!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h53 ----------

Heuuu, j'ai parlé un peu vite.. :mouais:

A l'envoi d'un message:




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch



EDIT: j'ai retiré le SSL comme conseillé dans certains forums, mais ca ne change rien


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Heuuu, j'ai parlé un peu vite.. :mouais:



Mon serveur d'envoi est nommé "smtp.neuf.fr" et non "smtp.neuf.com". Désolé pour l'erreur. Et sinon, j'ai pas de truc en "@hotmail.com" juxtaposé dans l'adresse du serveur d'envoi. Pour l'authentification, j'ai mis "aucune".


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Mon serveur d'envoi est nommé "smtp.neuf.fr" et non "smtp.neuf.com". Désolé pour l'erreur. Et sinon, j'ai pas de truc en "@hotmail.com" juxtaposé dans l'adresse du serveur d'envoi. Pour l'authentification, j'ai mis "aucune".



Je pense que nous allons faire le tour des erreurs imaginables de Mail.. lol

Voilà apres avoir remplacé le .com par .fr, évidemment mon mot de passe hotmail ne fonctionne pas et je ne peux pas demander si il y a un mot de passe global pour la neufbox dans mon logement..




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

Essaie de modifier ton serveur d'envoi. Ne mets que "smtp.neuf.fr". Supprime le reste (la partie hotmail). Et pour authentification met "aucune".


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Essaie de modifier ton serveur d'envoi. Ne mets que "smtp.neuf.fr". Supprime le reste (la partie hotmail). Et pour authentification met "aucune".



Encore un nouveau message:




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Je vais laisser tomber, hotmail me sert à recevoir les messages et je les envoie avec Gmail, je commence à en avoir ras les basket de me prendre la tête avec ce soucis sans rien comprendre...

Un grand merci quand même pour l'aide, Pithiviers


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

Bon, bin résultat des courses apres 3.000 essais: cela fonctionne avec:

smtp.live.com SSL activé et mon identifiant hotmail comme user.


Pourtant, je suis convaincu que c'est la première configuration que j'avais essayée.
Je n'y comprends rien, mais le principal est que cela fonctionne!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Bon, bin résultat des courses apres 3.000 essais: cela fonctionne avec:
> 
> smtp.live.com SSL activé et mon identifiant hotmail comme user.
> 
> ...



C'est à n'y rien comprendre.
Moi avec cette configuration, ça ne fonctionnait pas. En tâtonnant je suis arrivé à celle que je te proposais et qui fonctionne chez moi. J'ai l'impression qu'il n'y aucune méthode de valable et qu'il faut tout tenter en espérant que ça marche au bout d'un moment.


----------



## Arlequin (7 Juin 2009)

nan, rien


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> en Belgique???? Neuf.fr



héé oui, je suis expatrié en France pour quelques mois... d'ou le probleme d'une connexion qui fonctionnait nickel en Belgique et qui a été perturbée par les FAI francais.


----------



## fpaitier2009 (8 Juin 2009)

Super ton tuto Ganou4 merci beaucoup !!! bonne continuation et j'espère retrouver d'autres tutos comme celui là si un jour j'ai besoin d'aide sur un sujet différent


----------



## Arlequin (8 Juin 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> héé oui, je suis expatrié en France pour quelques mois... d'ou le probleme d'une connexion qui fonctionnait nickel en Belgique et qui a été perturbée par les FAI francais.



ai relu plus attentivement, raison de mon edit


----------



## lokakilo (8 Juillet 2009)

Salut, 
J'ai la solution: 
Tu ouvre mail, tu va dans les préférences, tu va dans "compte", tu fait +. 
Ensuite tu remplit comme ça: 
Nom COMPLET: Tonprénom TONNOM 
Adresse électronique: l'adressedetoncomptehotmail (exemple@hotmail (ou live).fr (ou com) 
Mot de passe : tonmotdepassedehotmail 
Ensuite tu fait continuer 
Type du compte: POP 
Description: Cequetuveut 
Serveur de réception: pop3.live.com 
Nom d'utilisateur: ton email hotmail (exemple@hotmail (ou live).fr (ou com) 
Mot de passe: ton mot de passe hotmail 
Tu fait continuer 
Utilisé SSL: OUI 
Tu fait continuer (tu touche pas a l'otentification) 
Description: cequetuveut 
Serveur d'envoi: smtp.live.com 
N'utiliser que ce serveur: OUI 
Activer l'otentification: NON 
Tu fait continuer 
SSL: OUI 
Autentification: aucune 
tu fait continuer 
Se connecté a se conte: OUI 
Tu fait Créer 

ET CEST TOUT


----------



## Zetura (10 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis le webmaster du blog geektiz (qui propose le tutoriel de configuration de live). Pour information, il peut arriver que l'accès au smtp distant de live soit impossible (modem bloquant, mauvaise configuration, réseau bloquant, etc.) Pour palier à ce problème il suffit effectivement de remplacer le smtp de live (smtp.live.com) avec celui de votre FAI (smtp.fai.fr). En fait, un smtp n'est utilisé que pour l'envoi et peut être n'importe lequel. Vous pouvez même utiliser celui de Gmail ou de LaPoste si vous le souhaitez.
Seul le serveur POP est important puisqu'il vous permettra de récupérer les mails sur le serveur de mail, un peu comme l'adresse internet du serveur.

En espérant avoir été clair, bonne journée.


----------



## bilman (11 Août 2009)

Bonsoir 

Je suis nouveau dans le monde du mac et j'essaie de configurer mail pour récupérer mon courriel. En suivant les conseils trouvés sur le net j'y suis parvenu. Seul un problème subsiste:
lorsque je récupère un nouveau courriel sur "mail" et que je le lis ou que je le supprime, l'action n'est pas répercutée sur le webmail (en allant sur le site internet hotmail), c'est-à-dire qu'en me connectant directement sur le site internet je retrouve le mail supprimé sous "Mail" dans ma boite de réception. Est-ce normal ou est-ce que c'est moi qui ai mal configuré ?
Je souhaiterais conservé mes messages aussi bien sur le webmail et sur mon macbook pro sur mail, mais que les actions faites sur Mail (lecture message, suppression, etc.) soient répercutées sur le webmail.

Est-il aussi possible d'importer les autres dossiers que j'ai sur mon webmail hotmail directement sur "Mail" ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Nouina (11 Août 2009)

Hello, 

Je reçois très bien mes mail avec Mail ^^, mais par contre, je n'arrive pas à en envoyer !

Il y a ce message d'erreur qui apparait :  
*Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.live.com Ladresse monadresse@hotmail.com de l'expéditeur a été rejetée par le serveur smtp.live.com.  
*
J'ai essayer d'utiliser le serveur smtp.mon.fai., mais cela met le même message d'erreur !


----------



## Yarie (21 Août 2009)

ganou4 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> essaye d'aller voir là http://zetura.fr/configure-hotmail-mail-apple/
> en suivant leurs instructions je n'ai eu aucun problème pour la boite hotmail de mon fils.
> ...




Bonsoir, pour configurer les adresses hotmail, vous avez ce site qui explique de façon claire et nette le processus!

Je viens de l'utiliser, car j'avais le même pb pour l'envoi des mails : il faut cocher le choix SSL pour l'envoi des mails et indiquer également son adresse + son mot de passe. 

Bonne soirée


----------



## Sate Polynésien (4 Septembre 2009)

A priori, ça ne marche plus depuis le 1er septembre :
*httpmail plugin - 1.53*

													The plugin has been withdrawn due to the fact the Microsoft is discontinuing the HTTPMail protocol on September 1st 2009

Quelqu'un a des infos ??? Impossible de me connecter avec httpmail, alors que ça marchait avant cette date, et en POP, je n'y arrive pas non plus !!!!
Au secours !!!!!!!!!


----------



## zazthemac (4 Septembre 2009)

bilman a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Je suis nouveau dans le monde du mac et j'essaie de configurer mail pour récupérer mon courriel. En suivant les conseils trouvés sur le net j'y suis parvenu. Seul un problème subsiste:
> lorsque je récupère un nouveau courriel sur "mail" et que je le lis ou que je le supprime, l'action n'est pas répercutée sur le webmail (en allant sur le site internet hotmail), c'est-à-dire qu'en me connectant directement sur le site internet je retrouve le mail supprimé sous "Mail" dans ma boite de réception. Est-ce normal ou est-ce que c'est moi qui ai mal configuré ?
> ...




Ce que tu souhaites faire s configure  avec un compte IMAP, tu aurais configuré ton compte hotmail en POP3?

PS : Iaora Sate, 

Edit: à ce que j'ai pu lire hotmail étant purement microsoft, il ne font que du pop3 depuis peu et du Imap non.

voir ici :http://t37.net/utiliser-hotmail-en-pop3-depuis-votre-iphone-mac-os-x-et-linux.html

 je réédite info détaillées obtenues sur mac4ever :
Microsoft vient de rendre Hotmail compatible avec le protocole standard POP gratuitement ! Ce qui n'était réservé qu'aux comptes payants est maintenant accessible à tout le monde : Hotmail en pop3 gratuitement !

Les paramètres à remplir (dans Mail, par exemple) sont les suivants :

- Serveur de réception (POP) : pop3.live.com (*port 995, le serveur requiert une authentification SSL*)
- Serveur d'envoi (SMTP): smtp.live.com (*port 25, le serveur requiert une authentification SSL*)
- Nom d'utilisateur : Votre email complet @Live ou @Hotmail
- Mot de passe : Votre mot de passe Hotmail


----------



## Sate Polynésien (4 Septembre 2009)

Ia Orana aussi !
Dans Mail sous Mac, il n'y a que dans les paramètres avancés du compte messagerie que je crée (en type POP donc) que j'ai une indication de "ports" et de SSL ! Une seule fois donc, et je ne sais pas si c'est pour le serveur entrant ou sortant ! Alors, 995 ou 10 ? Je regarde au mauvais endroit ???
Mauruuru roa !!!

   Sate


----------



## zazthemac (4 Septembre 2009)

POur le port entrant effectivement c'est dans les paramètres avancées de ta BAL que tu indiques les paramètres de ports (995 pour moi, il me semble que c'est la même chose pour hotmail d'aprés ce que j'ai indiqué précédemment) et de sécurisation SSL. pour le port sortant il faut suivre :

dans informations de comptes, en bas, tu as  serveur sortant, tu cliques dessus 

là tu as "modifier la liste des serveurs smtp", que tu sélectionnes
de la tu  choisis le compte voulu et tu vas dans l'onglet "avancées" et tu y trouves les mêmes paramètres de ports SSL (il faut laisser par défaut pour le port et indiquer la sécurisation SSL).


----------



## sop (7 Septembre 2009)

bonjour
je viens de recreer un compte mail suite à son non fonctionnement je viens de faire comme marquer ci dessus cependant il n'arrive toujours pas à envoyer les messages
je les recois par contre
merci
mail version 3,6


----------



## sop (7 Septembre 2009)

personne pour m'aider?


----------



## Mahelita (8 Septembre 2009)

Hélas pas si tu as fait toutes les bonnes manipes comme elles sont décries par zaz un post avant le tien...
Sinon peut-être


----------



## Bombigolo (8 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour les infos et tuto , je viens de reconfigurer Mail suite à installation de SL ,
et tout fonctionne !


----------



## Sate Polynésien (8 Septembre 2009)

Je suis désolé, mais ça ne marche toujours pas !!! Je suis en 10.5.7, sur un MacBook Pro, avec Mail en 3.6 ! En plus, depuis que j'ai fait des modifs, j'ai perdu mes mails anciens : j'étais en httpmail, et je vois toujours mes mails, mais en cliquant dessus, il n'y a rien (alors que j'ai toujours leur taille, ...) ! Que dois-je faire, AU SECOURS !!!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h42 ----------

Ah oui, je suis en "hortmail.com" pas ".fr" !!! Ca change qqchozzz ???


----------



## Mahelita (8 Septembre 2009)

Le .fr ne change rien. Les mails de httpMail sont sauvegardés dans le dossier ~/Library/Mail/

Si tu as suivi les manipulations que zaz décrit plus haut et que sa ne marche pas je ne sais pas comment t'aider, sauf te dire de recommencer (parce que sa marche avec cette configuration!! :-D)

Maintenant, si tu est en Polynésie, y a peut-être un truc qui cloche de ce coté là...


----------



## Sate Polynésien (8 Septembre 2009)

Il est où ton dossier Librairy/Mail ????? Je suis nul, je sais !!!! lol


----------



## pickwick (8 Septembre 2009)

Sate Polynésien a dit:


> Il est où ton dossier Librairy/Mail ????? Je suis nul, je sais !!!! lol



Ta petite maison
Bibliothèque (library)
Mail

....


Un peu de lecture pour être moins nul
www.debutersurmac.com
www.rhinos-mac.fr


----------



## Sate Polynésien (8 Septembre 2009)

OK, trouvé ! Mais dans le dossier "HTTPMail-oliviercauras@hotmail.com", 
puis "INBOX.mbox", il n'y a que le dossier "Info.plist" ???
Ai-je perdu mes messages ? Si oui, c'est la cata, mais comment ai-je pu faire sans toucher à ce dossier ???


----------



## Mahelita (8 Septembre 2009)

Hm... Si y a riens dedans je pense que les messages n'existent plus... Par contre je ne comprend pas comment sa a pue arriver...


----------



## Sate Polynésien (8 Septembre 2009)

J'ai pourtant la liste avec le poids de chaque mail, la date, l'objet, etc ..
Mais quand je clique dessus, il ne s'ouvre rien !!!!


----------



## pickwick (8 Septembre 2009)

Ferme Mail.
Dans le dossier Mail cherche fichier Envelope Index et mets le dans la corbeille
Relances mail
Mail va reconstituer tes boites aux lettres et tu as des chances de retrouver tes mails.


----------



## Sate Polynésien (8 Septembre 2009)

Je viens de le faire et même la liste a disparu !!! Bouhhhhhhhhhh .......

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h04 ----------

Et ma boîte http est grisée ! avec le signe "environ"


----------



## pickwick (8 Septembre 2009)

Mail, menu BAL : connectez tous les comptes
Es tu certain d'avoir bien créé ton compte Hotmail ou Live comme indiqué au post 645 ?


----------



## le20avril (9 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
je n'ai trouvé nulle part mention d'un problème comme le mien (ni ici ni ailleurs). Je viens d'installer mon compte hotmail sur Mail. et tout va bien, il commence à télécharger les messages... et au bout de 100 messages exactement, il passe jusqu'à 3 mille et des (la totalité de ma boite) en 1 secondes et c'est comme s'il les avait téléchargés et termine. Mais en fait je n'ai que les 100 derniers messages qui sont là. Il ne télécharge pas non plus les différents dossier de ma boite hotmail bien évidemment et les 100 messages que j'ai sont tous marqués comme non lu (mais ces 2 derniers poins viennent peut-être du fait que c'est du pop et non de l'imap je ne sais pas très bien). 
Je peux envoyer des messages sans problème par contre.
Lorsque je fais un test de connexion pop smtp, tout va très bien évidemment.
Auriez vous une idée de ce qui se passe
En vous remerciant.
J.


----------



## zazthemac (10 Septembre 2009)

@ Sate 


Tu as bien modifié le compte et pas supprimé et recréé un nouveau?
As tu des sauvegardes (time machine ou autre).

Jette un coup d'oeil dans le repertoire mailboxes.

En dernier lieu, lances mail et cliques sur BAL-reconstruire (avec le debit de mana ca risque d'etre un peu long)

Sinon, contactes moi par le site (je suis moins cher qu'Ivea et Synergie lol)


----------



## Mahelita (10 Septembre 2009)

@Avril
Je pense que ton problème devrais ce résoudre par lui même en quelques jours. 3K messages c'est un peut beaucoup, laisse lui le temps de les relever petit à petit. (Et marque les en tant que lus sa devrais simplifier la tâche)


----------



## le20avril (10 Septembre 2009)

@Mahelita

il s'arrête après 100 messages et la barre d'avancement passe d'un coup à 3K et quelques... comme s'il téléchargeait le reste en 2 secondes. bref, j'ai évidemment deleté et refais le compte plusieurs fois. toujours le mêmes résultat, les 100 messages les plus anciens sont télécharger et pas le reste. je peux attendre un jour ou 10 jours, ça ne change rien...
vraiment très étrange. et c'est pas comme si le serveurs déconnectait, mail ne marque pas d'erreur rien du tout. tout est normal pour lui...

bref si quelqu'un d'autre à une idée.
merci


----------



## Mahelita (10 Septembre 2009)

Mahelita a dit:


> @Avril
> laisse lui le temps de les relever petit à petit. (Et marque les en tant que lus sa devrais simplifier la tâche)



Seul solution que je puisse envisager, ne supprime pas le compte si sa ne marche pas (car sinon il n'y arrivera jamais), et marque les messages comme lus. Si le problème est toujours la dans quelque jours (disons Lundi, a raison d'un relevé des mail tout les heures minimum), peut-être qu'il y a un autre problème.


----------



## zazthemac (10 Septembre 2009)

Essayer la reconstruction de BAL?


----------



## rutrapio (11 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour les macistes

je suis actuellement en Irlande, et depuis le début que j'y suis, je n'arrive plus à me envoyer de message, que ce soit avec Mail sur mon Macbook ou mon Itouch.

pour ne pas perdre de temps, et dans un but de clarté, oui j'ai tout configuré, reconfiguré, vérifier et revérifier, j'ai changé les ports (25 ou 587), essayer avec ou sans SSL, installé Snow Leopard, etc...

malheureusement, il me dit que le serveur smtp est déconnecté.

Je suis en résidence étudiante en Irlande et je me connecte de même à la fac, je me demandais s'il n'y avait pas un truc la dessous mais je ne pense pas.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Mahelita (11 Septembre 2009)

Tu as bien smtp.live.com comme smtp? Pas un truc avec fr? Seul chose qui me vienne à l'esprit...


----------



## rutrapio (11 Septembre 2009)

non j'ai tout revérifié plein de fois.
J'ai entendu un truc comme quoi Microsoft mettait fin au WebDav, ça peut avoir joué?


----------



## Mahelita (11 Septembre 2009)

Le Dav ne te concerne pas puisque tu est en POP3. Mystère, peut-être que l'uni block le serveur??!?!


----------



## rutrapio (11 Septembre 2009)

Bon je vais aller voir les mecs de la maintenance et je verrai bien alors.

Merci beaucoup du temps pris.


----------



## Sate Polynésien (12 Septembre 2009)

Bon, j'ai perdu tous mes mails reçus et je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi, mais en ré-essayant de reconfigurer mon compte "Hotmail" dans Mail, ça a ENFIN marché !!!! Oui, tout marche, impeccable ! Merci à tous ! Et bon we ... 
Olivier


----------



## le20avril (12 Septembre 2009)

bon... ça ne fonctionne pas.
100 messages et pas plus... étonnant que je ne trouve nulle part de réponse. je rebuilder ma boîte of course. mais rien

bon. ben... je vais laisser tomber mail. dommage, ça m'aurait bien plus de l'utiliser.

merci à vous


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2009)

le20avril a dit:


> bon... ça ne fonctionne pas.
> 100 messages et pas plus... étonnant que je ne trouve nulle part de réponse. je rebuilder ma boîte of course. mais rien
> 
> bon. ben... je vais laisser tomber mail. dommage, ça m'aurait bien plus de l'utiliser.
> ...



Perso, j'aurais plutôt laisser tomber hotmail 
Dans la mesure où il semble que hotmail soit la seule messagerie qui pose problème avec Mail (un coup ça marche, un coup pas, ça marche chez toi, tu rentres exactement les mêmes paramètres dans le Mail sur un autre ordi et là, ça ne marche pas....), j'aurais tendance à croire qu'il s'agit d'une belle bouse.


----------



## le20avril (13 Septembre 2009)

ha... les éternelles contributions qui font avancer la science. et windows aussi c'est de la bouse bouh vilain méchant crosoft. et si je supprimais carrément mon ordinateur, plus de hotmail, plus de Mail, plus rien... plus de problème de hotmail sur Mail du coup.
Je travaille avec mon copain sous léopard et sous windows sur des projets divers suivant les avantages ou nécessités que l'un ou l'autre OS peuvent apporter. J'ai une boite mail avec mon site perso et une boite gmail. Si j'utilise et continue à utiliser hotmail, c'est qu'il existe certains avantages ou nécessités pour moi. Microsoft bloque la compatibilité et Mac n'est vraiment vraiment pas en reste. Suffit de travailler un peu dans le milieu professionnel pour s'en rendre compte. Y'a pas de gentil ou de méchant. Sont pareils. C'est pas vraiment le débat je pense. Si tu veux en débattre il y a plein de forums spécialement fait pour perdre du temps (ou alors fais une pétition sur facebook). Ici c'est une discussion : Compte hotmail dans Mail. C'est normalement fait pour tenter d'apporter des solutions. Tu as laissé tomber hotmail ou tu ne l'as jamais utilisé et tu te sens plus intelligent que les gens qui l'utilisent et ça te démange d'écrire ce que tu as tendance à croire. sans problème. c'est juste que tu es hors sujet et d'aucune utilité. Bah... rien de perso moi au contraire. c'est juste tombé sur toi, me suis levée de mauvaise humeur. donc pas la peine de t'énervouiller... ni de répondre bien évidemment.
avec le sourire. J.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2009)

le20avril a dit:


> ha... les éternelles contributions qui font avancer la science. et windows aussi c'est de la bouse bouh vilain méchant crosoft. et si je supprimais carrément mon ordinateur, plus de hotmail, plus de Mail, plus rien... plus de problème de hotmail sur Mail du coup.
> Je travaille avec mon copain sous léopard et sous windows sur des projets divers suivant les avantages ou nécessités que l'un ou l'autre OS peuvent apporter. J'ai une boite mail avec mon site perso et une boite gmail. Si j'utilise et continue à utiliser hotmail, c'est qu'il existe certains avantages ou nécessités pour moi. Microsoft bloque la compatibilité et Mac n'est vraiment vraiment pas en reste. Suffit de travailler un peu dans le milieu professionnel pour s'en rendre compte. Y'a pas de gentil ou de méchant. Sont pareils. C'est pas vraiment le débat je pense. Si tu veux en débattre il y a plein de forums spécialement fait pour perdre du temps (ou alors fais une pétition sur facebook). Ici c'est une discussion : Compte hotmail dans Mail. C'est normalement fait pour tenter d'apporter des solutions. Tu as laissé tomber hotmail ou tu ne l'as jamais utilisé et tu te sens plus intelligent que les gens qui l'utilisent et ça te démange d'écrire ce que tu as tendance à croire. sans problème. c'est juste que tu es hors sujet et d'aucune utilité. Bah... rien de perso moi au contraire. c'est juste tombé sur toi, me suis levée de mauvaise humeur. donc pas la peine de t'énervouiller... ni de répondre bien évidemment.
> avec le sourire. J.



Encore une qui n'a rien compris.
Le fait que hotmail soit la seule messagerie qui pose problème avec Mail, ce n'est une invention de ma part. Il n'y aurait pas un fil consacré à ce sujet. Et vu l'importance du fil, il est évident que bcp de monde rencontre le problème.
Par contre des fils sur comment installer gmail ou yahoo dans Mail, bizarrement, y en a pas ou s'il y en a le problème est réglé en 1 réponse.

Et il n'y pas une solution pour installer hotmail, mais des tas et c'est bien le problème.
J'ai une une adresse hotmail figure toi. Après avoir énormément galérer car figure toi que les paramétrages donnés dans ce fil ne fonctionnaient pas chez moi, j'ai finalement réussit à l'installer dans Mail.
Tout content d'avoir trouver un paramétrage fonctionnel, je tente la même chose sur le mac de ma soeur (qui a un compte hotmail). Je rentre les même paramètres que chez moi, et bien ça ne fonctionne pas, rien à faire.
Ici même, je donne mes paramètres à un mac-user et ça ne fonctionne pas chez lui. En testant un peu tout il a fini par faire tourner hotmail dans mail (mais avec des paramètres encore différents que ceux qu'on peut lire ici), mais moi, si j'utilises ses réglages, ça ne fonctionne plus chez moi.

Une messagerie qui pose autant de problèmes, j'appelles ça une bouse, désolé.


----------



## le20avril (13 Septembre 2009)

mais enfin... tu le fais exprès : le fait que hotmail soit une bouse ou pas est hors débat... ça n'est pas ce qui nous intéresse ici. C'est pourtant clair et simple (hormis le fait que tu déplaces le problème même, puisque qu'en plus, ça n'est pas hotmail qui est au centre du débat, mais bien sa compatibilité avec Mail, deux applic peuvent être excellentes sans pour autant être compatible). 

Bref hotmail est un service douteux, qui dit le contraire (rien que la question du pop3 et de l'imap a déjà été discutée des milliers de fois) ? Et Windows est un foutu sac de noeuds c'est vrai, mais pour certains projet, on n'a juste pas le choix ?  tu veux quoi au fait ? faire une révolution, contraindre microsoft. très bien. moi ça n'est pas mon but, c'est tout. Je pose une ou 2 questions pour être sûr que cela ne vient pas de moi et puis j'ouvre entourage et je règle mon problème. qui n'es pas, de tout évidence le même que le tien (d'après ta config, tu utilises peut-être l'ordi essentiellement pour envoyer des mails, moi pour d'autres choses). Toi tu voudrais qu'on abandonne hotmail parce que c'est de la bouse... bref. je te conseille vivement de créer ton groupe facebook ou autre pour en débattre et réinventer la roue.
Je ne répondrais plus à tes prochains post. c'était une erreur de ma part de répondre au premier, mais comme je l'ai dit, j'étais pas de bonne. ça m'arrive parfois aussi. ça n'est pas la fin du monde, mais on a juste pollué ce post inutilement. pardon.


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Septembre 2009)

le20avril a dit:


> mais enfin... tu le fais exprès : le fait que hotmail soit une bouse ou pas est hors débat... ça n'est pas ce qui nous intéresse ici. C'est pourtant clair et simple (hormis le fait que tu déplaces le problème même, puisque qu'en plus, ça n'est pas hotmail qui est au centre du débat, mais bien sa compatibilité avec Mail, deux applic peuvent être excellentes sans pour autant être compatible).
> 
> Bref hotmail est un service douteux, qui dit le contraire (rien que la question du pop3 et de l'imap a déjà été discutée des milliers de fois) ? Et Windows est un foutu sac de noeuds c'est vrai, mais pour certains projet, on n'a juste pas le choix ?  tu veux quoi au fait ? faire une révolution, contraindre microsoft. très bien. moi ça n'est pas mon but, c'est tout. Je pose une ou 2 questions pour être sûr que cela ne vient pas de moi et puis j'ouvre entourage et je règle mon problème. qui n'es pas, de tout évidence le même que le tien (d'après ta config, tu utilises peut-être l'ordi essentiellement pour envoyer des mails, moi pour d'autres choses). Toi tu voudrais qu'on abandonne hotmail parce que c'est de la bouse... bref. je te conseille vivement de créer ton groupe facebook ou autre pour en débattre et réinventer la roue.
> Je ne répondrais plus à tes prochains post. c'était une erreur de ma part de répondre au premier, mais comme je l'ai dit, j'étais pas de bonne. ça m'arrive parfois aussi. ça n'est pas la fin du monde, mais on a juste pollué ce post inutilement. pardon.




Autant que je puisse m'en souvenir, dans ce fil qui dure depuis un sacré moment, une solution a été donnée au tout début. Et, si mes souvenirs sont bons, elle était efficace.

Quand à hotmail, bouse, daube, ou pas, j'ai configuré Mail sans problème. Ça a marché du premier coup, et j'utilise mon compte hotmail depuis Mail.

Il est vrai qu'il y a (qu'il y a eu) des problèmes avec certains anciens comptes, mais (toujours mes souvenirs) cela s'arrange avec plus ou moins de difficulté. La solution unique qui a convenu à la plupart n'a pas fonctionné pour quelques uns. Comme l'a dit pithiviers, c'est parfois la galère pour certains. Pour lui-même ça n'a pas été de tout repos, mais il y est arrivé. Il faut sans doute s'inspirer des soucis que certains ont eu, et que la solution qu'ils ont trouvée n'est pas forcément bonne pour tout le monde.

Quant à dire qu'il est peut-être dangereux de faire de hotmail sa messagerie principale, j'abonde dans ce sens. Je me demande toujours pourquoi le compte que j'ai, que je fais fonctionner régulièrement pour m'assurer  de son fonctionnement, qui est sollicité  toutes les 5 minutes en relevé de courrier, me demande de temps à autre de donner mon mot de passe ! Est-ce normal docteur ? Et pourquoi hotmail est-il le seul à faire cela ? Oui, on peut se poser des questions à propos de cette messagerie.


----------



## PetiteMarie92 (15 Septembre 2009)

Bon je veux voir si j'arrive à tout expliquer brièvement mais clairement. 
1er étape:
D'abord télélcharge MacFreePop ici http://www.e-link.it/macfreepops/.
Tu va dans "extra Option" puis dans le 1er onglet tu coches les 2 premières cases et la dernière.
Ensuite dans l'onglet du millieu tu mets dans 2000 dans la 1er case en n'ouliant pas de la cochée et 127.0.0.1 dans celle d'a côté (address).
Tu lance Macrefreepop et par magie la fenêtre va se fermer.

2ème étape
MacfreePop marche en fond, pour l'activer à chaque ouverture de session va dans Préférences Système
Puis dans compte et dans le l'onglet "ouverture".
Là tu choisie dans tes applications Macfreepop puis tu coches la case.

3ème étape
Dans mail, tu crée un compte POP. 
Dans Descriptio tu mets ce que tu veux. C'est ce qui va apparaitre dans la colonne de gauche dans mail.
Dans les 2 cases suivantes tu mets tn adresse complète. Puis Continuer.
Serveur de réception: 127.0.0.1
Puis tu met de nouveau ton adresse complète et tn mot de passe (homtail)
Continuer même si apparaît un message d'erreur puis une nouvelle fois sur continuer.
Dans serveur d'envoi tu met smtp.tn fai.fr. par exemple pour Orange il faut mettre smtp.orange.fr puis tu continu.
Tu arrive sur un page récapitulatif et tu clik su terminer.
Toujours dans mail, tu sélectionne le compte POP que tu viens de créer.
Si tu es sur orange, il y a une manip à vérifier. Tu va dans le 1er onglet et sur réglage du serveur. Vérifie s'il le port est bien 25 et pas autre chose. Si c'est pas le cas, mets 25!!! 
Après tu va dans l'onglet "Avancé" et tu met dans la case port le nombre 25
Tu enregistre tout et tu ferme Mail

4ème étape
Tu relance Mail.
Et normalement tu profite de la vie car tout marche et que maintenant tu seras plus obligé de passer par homtail pour consulter tes mails!!!
Soit tu m'écris pour dire que j'ai oublié un truc!!

J'espère que ça pourras aider des person


Bonjour... j'en suis restée a l'etape 3...
Comment crée t-on un compte Pop dans mail ?

Merci de vos réponses...

Marie


----------



## Mahelita (15 Septembre 2009)

MacFreePop est dorénavant obsolet car hotmail a incorporé le protocol POP3, cad qu'il te suffit de créé un compte POP dans mail avec tes données hotmail (description plus haut dans le thread ou via google)!!!!

EDIT: Dsl, pas vue que tu voulais savoir comment créé un compte POP  Va dans les préfirences (bare de menu en haut, Mail, Préférences) ensuite clique sur l'icone comptes, puis sur le plus (+) et suie les instructions de mail


----------



## PetiteMarie92 (16 Septembre 2009)

EDIT: Dsl, pas vue que tu voulais savoir comment créé un compte POP  Va dans les préfirences (bare de menu en haut, Mail, Préférences) ensuite clique sur l'icone comptes, puis sur le plus (+) et suie les instructions de mail 




Bonjour a tous...

J'ai donc essayé de créer un compte Pop sur mail, seulement il me demande de renseigner la case  "serveur de réception" (de courrier) pour pouvoir recevoir du courrier electronique.

Savez vous ce que je dois mettre ?

Merci par avance.

Marie


----------



## Mahelita (16 Septembre 2009)

zazthemac a dit:


> Les paramètres à remplir (dans Mail, par exemple) sont les suivants :
> 
> - Serveur de réception (POP) : pop3.live.com (*port 995, le serveur requiert une authentification SSL*)
> - Serveur d'envoi (SMTP): smtp.live.com (*port 25, le serveur requiert une authentification SSL*)
> ...


Et voila


----------



## PetiteMarie92 (16 Septembre 2009)

Mahelita a dit:


> Et voila



Rebonjour a tous,

Donc merci Mahelita pour tes précieux conseils... tu m'as fais avancer mais point encore aboutir...

Désormais je peux envoyer sous l'adresse hotmail, via Mail, des mails, mais je ne peux relever le courrier de hotmail...

Si tu peux (encore) m'aider... 

Marie...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h35 ----------

En fait, je pense avoir deux problèmes :

Lorsque je demande les informations sur le compte hotmail, je constate que SSL est désactivé (pour le serveur de réception). j'imagine qu'il doit etre activé... j'ai essaye de modifier cette donnée mais je n'y arrive pas;

Le second problème rencontré est que Mail me demande de taper mon mot de passe de mon compte hotmail :
Lorsque je le renseigne j'ai le message suivant : " Le serveur POP pop3.live.com a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur".

Si quelqu'un a la solution à mon problème je l'en remercie par avance... 

Marie


----------



## pickwick (16 Septembre 2009)

PetiteMarie92 a dit:


> Rebonjour a tous,
> 
> Donc merci Mahelita pour tes précieux conseils... tu m'as fais avancer mais point encore aboutir...
> 
> ...




le mon de l'utilisateur doit être l'adresse email complète et pas seulement ce qu'il y a devant
la case SSL doit être cochée avec le port 995 et le serveur d'envoi est smtp.live.com:xxx@live.fr ou smtp.live.com@hotmail.xx


----------



## PetiteMarie92 (16 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> le mon de l'utilisateur doit être l'adresse email complète et pas seulement ce qu'il y a devant
> la case SSL doit être cochée avec le port 995 et le serveur d'envoi est smtp.live.com:xxx@live.fr ou smtp.live.com@hotmail.xx





Merci à toi Pickwick...
Cela ne tenait finalement à rien...
Il manquait effectivement @hotmail.com à mon adresse...

Tu as donc levé le dernier problème... Désormais je peux recevoir et envoyer des messages avec mon adresse hotmail via le programme Mail...

J'suis pas peu fière d'y être (enfin) parvenue...

Marie


----------



## Bombigolo (21 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour

grace à vos infos , je reçois et envois bien dans mail sur mes comptes hotmail ,
cependant , lors de l'effacement des courriers dans mail , ceux ci restent présents dans hotmail
( en allant sur le site hotmail )

est ce normal , ou y'a t'il un moyen de régler cela ?

merci


----------



## Mahelita (21 Septembre 2009)

Il y a en effet un moyen très simple de les effacer, vas dans les préférences de apple mail, ensuite dans la section comptes, ensuite clique sur le compte désiré, vas dans l'onglet avancé et la sélectionne l'option qui te semble la plus appropriée, suppression tout les jrs, les mois, etc (après récupération, blablabla)


----------



## Pierrecsc (21 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, j'essaie desesperement d'envoyer des mail sur hotmail via Mail, mais malgé tous les posts que j'ai lu, toutes mes tentatives restent inefficaces, je peux tout recevoir, mais rien envoyer. j'ai la fibre optique de orange, un compte en hotmail.com...
que puis faire ?
voila ou j'en suis : 
smtp.live.com
port 995, ssl activé.
authentification : mot de passe.
help !!!!


----------



## Bombigolo (21 Septembre 2009)

@ Mahelita

merci , je crois avoir trouvé mon bonheur dans l'onglet "avancé" : supprimer les mails du serveur apres chargement dans mail


----------



## pickwick (21 Septembre 2009)

@Pierrecsc :

Allez dans modifier la liste des serveurs SMTP et vérifier que les ports sont ceux par défaut, que la case SSL est cochée, que l'authentification soit par mot de passe et que le reste soit bien rempli.
Puis dans le menu BAL de mail, connecte bien ton compte.


----------



## Pierrecsc (21 Septembre 2009)

Merci je viens de tout verifier, mais rien n'y fait....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h56 ----------

ca maaaaaaaarche !!!!!! il fallait juste que j'aille dans les options avancées du serveur d'envoi. je suis le plus heureux des hommes !

merci a tous !


----------



## karlus (29 Septembre 2009)

et bien moi ça a marché pendant quelques jours et  là de nouveau plus rien.... ça  me gave vraiment car j'ai mon adresse principale en hotmail depuis 10 ans ( une erreur de jeunesse on va dire)  et je galère trop souvent pour récupérer ou envoyer mes mails depuis un bon bout de temps.. pourtant tout les paramètres semblent bons!


----------



## le20avril (5 Novembre 2009)

Voilà donc. j'ai enfin trouvé la cause de mon problème. en voulant passer par thunderbird, j'ai eu un problème de connexion directement. j'ai un peu chercher et j'ai trouvé quelqu'un qui avait trouvé la cause du problème.

Certains message de votre boîte hotmail ne sont plus là... si si... leur objet apparaît bien. mais quand vous cliquez dessus, hotmail live vous dit : "Le message sélectionné est introuvable. Il a peut-être été déplacé ou supprimé. Cliquez à nouveau sur le dossier pour réactualiser l'affichage." J'ai supprimé ces messages, et hop c'est parti, mail et thunderbird repartent sans problème...

bon évidemment. j'avais un paquet de ces messages vides (pourquoi ? sans doute la migration hotmail à live, la magie, peut-être même la CIA, ou alors parce que c'est comme ça), ça m'a donc pris un peu de temps, mais quand on aime (la daube) on ne compte pas... :rateau:

Voilà donc. Pour ceux qui rencontrent ce problème de mail thunder qui bloque à un certain message, il suffit de le supprimer dans hotmail live et ça repart.

Merci à ceux qui ont essayé de trouver une solution à mon problème. Pour ceux qui ont essayé, hors contexte, de m'apprendre la vie et comment ça marche et ce qui est bon et ce qui est mauvais, bah... 

Je souligne quand même que ma messagerie personnelle principale est celle de l'hébergeur de mes sites personnels et que je ne conseille à personne de faire de Live sa messagerie principale évidement. Mais là n'était pas la question comme je l'ai dit.

Bonne nuit à tous chers forumeurs.

J.


----------



## Toniotalife (10 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous  
Premier message sur le forum, je viens d'acquérir mon premier macbook pro 
J'ai galérer pour configurer hotmail comme un peu tout le monde ici d'après ce que je vois ^^ 
Mais c'est bon... tout a l'air de fonctionné correctement maintenant... du moin, le plus longtemps possible je l'espère... 
Donc un grand merci pour votre aide... ! 

Plus petit problème qui me chagrine... Vraiment tout petit  
Lors de mes nombreuse manip sous mail... je ne sais pas comment j'ai créé une nouvelle branche dans la colonne de droite, au meme niveau que bal - rss ... 
Dans cette branche il ya 3 dossiers junk - sent - trash.. 
Mais aucun d'eux n'a d'utilité lorsque que j'ai un brouillon, un message envoyé, ils vont directement dans la branche BAL et ds la catégorie qui leur est attribué. 
J'ai retrouvé le dossier dans ~Library/Mail/Imap-blablabla/INBOX et la dedans il ya tout ce que j'aurai aimé faire partir... j'essaye de les supprimer mais a chaque relancement de Mail le petit dossier revient... 

Plutot une question d'esthétique et de pas avoir des catégories qui me servent a rien.. mais bon... si vous avez une idée...  

Merci!


----------



## Mahelita (10 Décembre 2009)

Alors le probleme c'est que tu as cree un compte IMAP, cad que Mail syncronise ta bal sur ton mac avec celle qui est sur le serveur. Il telecharge donc aussi les dossiers qui sont sur le serveur (sent, etc...)
Pour eviter sa tu peut changer ton compte en un compte POP. Il y a des pours et de contres, perso j'ai POP pour Hotmail et IMAP pour l'universitee.


----------



## Toniotalife (10 Décembre 2009)

Pareil .... 
POP pour hotmail et IMAP pour l'école... 
J'ai eu du mal a réglé tout ça donc je pense que je ne vais pas prendre le risque de changer mon IMAP en POP... il ya des risque que cela foire non? 
Sinon je vais essayer de voir si je ne peux pas supprimer ces dossiers direct sur ma webmail... 
Merci!


----------



## Mahelita (10 Décembre 2009)

Toniotalife a dit:


> Pareil ....
> il ya des risque que cela foire non?



Bof, suffit de ne pas supprimer l'autre compte et de le desactiver le tps du test.

Pour ce qui est de la suppression des dossier, essaies de les supprimer dans les deux interfaces rapidement l'un apres l'autre car il est possible que Mail remette les dossiers sur le serveur si lui les a encore en memoir (du moins sa depend de la configuration de la synchronisation).

Bonne Chance pour tes tests!


----------



## Golan01 (17 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

je suis l'heureux détenteur d'un Macbook Pro et j'essaye de configurer Mail avec Hotmail.
L'envoi des mail se fait trés bien. Cependant la relève du courrier ne m'a pris que les mails provenant de Hotmail les plus anciens (2006, 2007), je ne reçois AUCUN nouveau mail.
Je les reçois bien sur mon Iphone mais pas sur Mail..

Peut-être que cette question a déjà était posée mais je ne trouve pas la solution sur le forum.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## koston_411 (17 Février 2010)

Une autre galère pour moi... Je relève bien les messages de mon compte hotmail mais dès que Mail fait une synchro il me REtélécharge tous les mails ce qui fait que j'ai X fois la meme copie d'un mail. Quelqu'un aurait la solution?


----------



## fransik (18 Février 2010)

koston_411 a dit:


> Une autre galère pour moi... Je relève bien les messages de mon compte hotmail mais dès que Mail fait une synchro il me REtélécharge tous les mails ce qui fait que j'ai X fois la meme copie d'un mail. Quelqu'un aurait la solution?



...salut, 
quels réglages as-tu utilisé pour ton compte sur Mail.app?


----------



## Golan01 (18 Février 2010)

Ben j'ai suivi tout simplement le tuto de Mail au départ et j'ai vérifié les elements par al suite avec les ports et l'identifiant et mot de passe.

je comprends pas pkoi que les anciens, c'est ça?

au Secours.


----------



## fransik (18 Février 2010)

Golan01 a dit:


> Ben j'ai suivi tout simplement le tuto de Mail au départ et j'ai vérifié les elements par al suite avec les ports et l'identifiant et mot de passe.
> 
> je comprends pas pkoi que les anciens, c'est ça?
> 
> au Secours.



...bonjour, 

mon message précédent faisait clairement référence celui de koston_411  mais la question que je posais s'applique aussi à toi. 

En orthographiant soigneusement, voire correctement chaque mot  _le style SMS est proscrit sur les forums_  peux tu nous indiquer quels réglages tu as utilisé pour Mail.app _et_ si tu as par exemple un renvoi/ un filtre actif sur ton compte Hotmail? 

Peu importe le terminal utilisé, une configuration alternative dont il avait été question ici sur les forums, passer par un compte gMail pour relever automatiquement ses messages sur Hotmail. 

L'adresse Hotmail reste active, la relève des messages ne pose plus de problème.


----------



## Rom33 (15 Mars 2010)

Edit : Problème résolu.


----------



## Krismac (3 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, je suis novice sur le forum ainsi que sur mac (juste quelques jours d'exploitation). Je viens de lire le fil de la discussion sur HOTMAIL et MAIL et je vois que beaucoup arrivent à faire ce que je n'arrive pas, à savoir :
*
SYNCHRONISER TOUS MES MAILS !!!*

Je cherche donc a synchroniser et rapatrier ma boite Hotmail entière (boite de reception + dossiers annexes)... J'ai essayé toutes les méthodes décrites sur le forum et aucune ne marche. Je n'ai aucune souci avec gmail par exemple qui synchronise tout et ma boite de reception Hotmail mais pas les dossiers anciens et classés.

Si quelqu'un avait une solution afin de pouvoir récupérer mes dossiers classés et les intégrer à MAIL (ou autres logiciels s'il y a une solution)

Merci d'avance


----------



## salsanounette (2 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Pour moi, j'ai bien entré les réglages et cela fonctionne, je reçois mes mails hotmail dans Mail.
Cependant, il m'est impossible d'envoyer un mail depuis mon mac, alors que j'y arrive très bien depuis mon iphone.... j'ai bien entré smtp.live.com mon adresse et mon mdp, mais il me marque : Ladresse de lexpéditeur a été rejetée par le serveur smtp.live.com.

Je ne comprends pas...
merci d'avance !


----------



## bucketmel (6 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'ai exactement *le même problème que Krismac* en ce qui concerne la synchronisation totale d'hotmail avec mail. Je souhaite *récupérer tous les sous dossiers hotmail* mais impossible de trouver une solution. 

En ce qui concerne le problème de Salsanounette, voici la solution : 

>>> Description: = n'importe quoi, par exemple Mon Compte Hotmail 
Adresse électronique: = votre adresse hotmail entière , exemple julietteferry@hotmail.fr 
Nom complet: = le nom que vous voulez voir apparaître chez vos correspondants , exemple : Juliette 

Serveur de réception: = pop3.live.com 
Nom utilisateur : = votre adresse mail complète , toujours selon l'exemple = julietteferry@hotmail.fr 
Mot de passe: = votre mot de passe normal du compte hotmail 

Serveur de reception : = le serveur d'envoi de votre Fournisseur d'Accès à Internet (smtp.free.fr, smtp.orange.fr ... etc... selon votre FAI) 

Contrairement à ce qui est souvent écrit, il ne faut pas prendre le serveur d'envoi lié à Hotmail ou Live, mais celui du fournisseur d'accès à internet. Voir cette liste 

Dans "Modifier la liste des serveurs", (en déroulant le menu Serveur d'envoi (smtp) , ensuite sur l'onglet "Avancé" 
cocher "Utiliser les ports par défaut" 
ne pas cocher la case SSL 
Authentification = Aucune 

Retour dans Informations du compte , onglet Avancé: 
Port : 995 
Case SSL cochée 
Authentification = Mot de passe. 

En espérant que quelqu'un puisse nous aider. 
Cordialement


----------



## fransik (7 Mai 2010)

bonjour, 


bucketmel a dit:


> []en ce qui concerne la synchronisation totale d'hotmail avec mail. Je souhaite *récupérer tous les sous dossiers hotmail* mais impossible de trouver une solution. []


il me semble que ce n'est simplement pas possible (Mécanisme propre à Hotmail/ Live*?*), sauf peut-être à faire un import via gMail, _peut-être_/ _éventuellement_ (En ligne avec Safari par exemple), je n'ai jamais eu ce problème, vu mon utilisation _relative_ du service 

Sinon, il me semble effectivement que quelquechose cloche en IMAP: réglages correspondant à ceux indiqués dans ce fil, identifiants & mots de passe valides (Ouverture de session via Safari ou Adium sans accroc), je n'ai qu'un message d'erreur. 

Et ce, que je tente d'inscrire le compte pour une récupération des messages via gMail, ou avec Mail.app. 
Il est juste impossible de récupérer quoique ce soit 

Mon compte Live ne me sert à priori que pour Adium, sauf que certains "spécialistes" tiennent absolument à m'adresser un courriel par ce biais 
Bref, ce n'est pas exactement vital, mais ça coince, ça ne fonctionne pas, et c'est, hmm, déplaisant.


----------



## bucketmel (7 Mai 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse malheureusement négative. 
Bonne continuation


----------



## fransik (9 Mai 2010)

bonjour, 

voilà donc, ce n'est certes toujours pas vital, mais alors que la chose devrait pourtant fonctionner, Mail.app me retourne un message d'erreur, idem pour gMail  cf. copies d'écran. 

Les réglages du compte dans Mail.app ont été vus et revus  _instructions pour hotmail.fr/ live.fr reprises dans ce fil, entre autres_, le mot de passe est définitivement le bon, mais il n'y a apparemment rien à faire, aucun courriel ne peut être relevé actuellement. 
Ce compte est actif, et utilisé via Adium pour la messagerie instantanée, ce pourquoi je l'avais initialement crée 

Mais, est-ce que que quelqu'un arrive seulement à récupérer ses messages sur _un compte live.fr_ via POP3 avec Mail.app? 
Ou est-ce qu'il y a une option à activer sur le compte live.fr via son navigateur favori? 

Merci!


----------



## fransik (9 Mai 2010)

petite correction: 


fransik a dit:


> []quelquechose cloche en IMAP: réglages correspondant à ceux indiqués dans ce fil, identifiants & mots de passe valides (Ouverture de session via Safari ou Adium sans accroc), je n'ai qu'un message d'erreur[]


Il faut bien sûr lire POP3, et _non pas_ IMAP (Hotmail/ Live ne supporte pas ce protocole)


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mai 2010)

petit up sur 2 points

1- hotmail va changer cette semaine
en theorie aujourd'hui ou demain ou prochains jours lancement de Wave4

cible quasi ouvertement affichée: grignoter sur gmail et yahoo

Aucune idée des futurs changements
 on a juste des"""fuites"",  captures de fenetres avec des changements ergonomiques mineurs
si ce n'et que ca c'est peu

meilleur Pop , imap ? synchro du disque virtuel facon dropbox?
on verra


--
par ailleurs un souci perso
peut etre lié
j'ai changé le mot de passe hotmail

accès en ligne avec nouveau mot de passe sans souci

Mais le report du changement  dans Mail et gmail en ligne ( fetchmail) se casse les dents!
Plus de log possible
( alors qu'avant je n'avais pas de probleme)
et ceci sur plusieurs sessions plusieurs navigateurs et plusieurs Mail
très bizarre


----------



## klems (17 Mai 2010)

salut à tous!

bon je viens de parcourir les 36 pages du sujet et à moins d'être passé à côté de la plaque, il ne me semble pas avoir vu de réponse à mon interrogation 

J'utilise donc Mail pour un compte GMAIL et un compte hotmail (mais avec une adresse en @msn.com).

Gmail comme la plupart des utilisateurs ici, pas de problème.

Pour hotmail, ça se complique, Mail importe sans problème les nouveaux messages, de même que je peu envoyer des mails sans encombre.

Par contre, problème de synchro avec le serveur, j'explique:

Lorsque j'ouvre un mail depuis MAil sur mon compte hotmail, que je le considère comme lu et que je l'efface par exemple, sur le serveur, il reste en boîte de reception marqué non lu. En fait, chaque action que j'effectue sur MAIL ne se répercute pas sur le serveur. Du coup, lorsque je me connecte à mon adresse depuis une autre machine, je me retrouve avec 300 mails non lus et qui s'entassent sur le serveur alors que je les ai déjà lu, classés ou supprimés sur ma machine.

Je cherche dans les réglages mais je ne trouve pas...

Si une bonne âme avec solution au problème, ça serait vraiment sympa de sa part 

à tout bientôt!

Clem.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mai 2010)

klems a dit:


> Par contre, problème de synchro avec le serveur, j'explique:
> 
> Lorsque j'ouvre un mail depuis MAil sur mon compte hotmail, que je le considère comme lu et que je l'efface par exemple, sur le serveur, il reste en boîte de reception marqué non lu. En fait, chaque action que j'effectue sur MAIL ne se répercute pas sur le serveur. Du coup, lorsque je me connecte à mon adresse depuis une autre machine, je me retrouve avec 300 mails non lus et qui s'entassent sur le serveur alors que je les ai déjà lu, classés ou supprimés sur ma machine.


1-quels réglages ( dans les preferences Mail/ Hotmail) concernant....ce que Mail doit ordonner au serveur de faire?
(* apres recuperation supprimer la copie du serveur*, plusieurs choix)
selon les cas c'est pris en compte en face...ou pas

2- et même chose de l'autre coté
sur le compte en ligne
( et avec hotmail c'est pas evident , alors que sur gmail c'est un réglage  proposé de suite dans les premiers réglages/ Pop 
Gmail propose divers options dont marqué lu et archiver
trouver l'endroit  ou tu pourrais avoir ca 
(dans le futur nouveau zotmel)

----
d'ailleurs un des avantages de gerer hotmail via gmail en imap, que ce soit en ligne ou dans Mail c'est que tout  est ...fait automatiquement dès qu'on lit un message hotmail via gmaiil imap 
(si on a réglé bifurcation directe vers le label hotmail, avec ou sans suppression)

-
edit

et c'est AUSSI une des raisons pour laquelle j'aimerai que Hotmail valide la demande ( de gmail)de gerer hotmail dans gmail
ce que hotmail refuse depuis mon changement de mot de passe
et Mail aussi 
( melelkonjétété de changer mon mot de passe zotmel , ca marchait AVANT !)


----------



## klems (17 Mai 2010)

Salut Pascal!

Merci pour la réponse rapide même si je n'ai pas tout compris :rateau:

"Après récupération, supprimer du serveur": ok, mais j'aimerais que les messages que je garde dans Mail soient également stockés sur le serveur.

En gros tu me conseilles plutot de gérer mon compte hotmail via Gmail??

merci.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mai 2010)

ben chez moi ca marchait très bien
( jusqu'à mon idée stupide de modif mot de passe)

je n'allais  plus sur hotmail QUE pour " nettoyer"
( marquer les 300 en lus* , regarder les spams)

edit
* je precise que j'avaisvolontairement  demandé  à gmail de ne rien faire concernant le serveur hotmail


----------



## klems (17 Mai 2010)

ok, je vais faire ça alors!
je suppose que tout est bien exposé plus haut pour passer via Gmail.

Merci!


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mai 2010)

petit rappel utile et qui te fera gagner du temps

1-il y a ca qui marche bien surtout en mode recherche avancée 
la recherche  interne macgeneration dont recherche avancée

+
*2- recherche interne à chaque fil limitée au contenu du fil *

(à coté d'outils de discussion)

ou même
3- recherche google ou yahoo  ou autres moteurs
mais limitée au site (ici le forum)
site:forums.macg.co  suivi des termes à chercher

( en passant t'as un long fil gmail-imap Mail , au cas où, et de toutes facons l'aide gmail est bonne* , surtout en interface en anglais US)

*edit surtout comparé à """"l'aide zotmel""" qui est une top nazerie
( mébon c'est pas étonnant , microdoux n''a pas une tradition orientée individual  user friendly, mais surtout une tradition  " companies , please buy my expensive shit, all I want is your money" friendly
)


----------



## klems (18 Mai 2010)

yep merci!

Tout est rentré dans l'ordre! L'aide de google, même en français m'a bien guidée.


----------



## ethan31 (21 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai lu rapidement les 36 pages de cette discussion mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse. J'ai un compte hotmail et j'utilise Mail, tout est bien configuré, j'arrive a envoyer et a recevoir les mail avec l'application Mail.
Tous mes anciens mail de la boite de reception hotmail ont bien été transféré dans la boite de reception de Mail
Par contre, le problème est que les anciens mail présents dans la boite d'envoi sur hotmail ne se sont pas transféré dans boite d'envoi de Mail.
Je ne sais pas si c'est un problème ou si c'est normal, je voudrai donc savoir si ça devrai marcher ?
Et dans le cas ou c'est normal, ya t-il une alternative pour pouvoir transférer ces mail ?
Merci d'avance

---------- Post added at 09h16 ---------- Previous post was at 08h57 ----------

Je vien de trouver une reponse a peut près satisfaisante à mon problème alors je laisse une trace. Il suffit de déplacer dans hotmail tous les mails dans boite d'envoi.
Puis en créant une liste intelligente en regroupant les mail envoyé par soit meme on arrive a regrouper tous les messages envoyé sans les melanger au autre.
Solution acceptable pour ma part


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mai 2010)

c'est assez logique
les "anciens" recus ne sont pas gérés par defaut ( chez zotmel)

en mise en envoi ce sont alors des "nouveaux - nouveaux"


----------



## beber-de-terre (25 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai parcouru les 37 pages de la discussion, et bien que certains problèmes se rapprochent du miens, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution.

Depuis quelques temps, j'ai combiné ma boite hotmail et gmail afin de recevoir tous mes messages sur une seule et même boite : Mail. Jusque là, comme tout le monde.
Le problème est que je ne reçois aucun message dans Mail (alors que j'en reçois dans gmail et dans hotmail) et que j'ai beaucoup de mal à en envoyer.

De plus, sur Mail, j'ai une boite qui se créée constamment : Messages récupérés (Gmail) suite à un envois de photos via iPhoto.
J'ai beau la supprimer, elle revient en permanence. Et je n'arrive pas à supprimer mes message envoyés.

Je ne sais plus trop quoi faire, alors si vous avez des solutions, je les prends volontiers!


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2010)

T'as déjà oublié ce que je t'avais dit dans l'autre fil?:rateau:

plus de précisions

par exemple  les réglages  et connexion
et pour gmail voir les fils gmail
( en pop ou en imap selon le protocole choisi)

-
A noter 
plusieurs fois depuis la nouvelle mise en place hotmaiil_  " new veau_" ( wave 4)
la page hotmail  me met , gentiment ,  dans leurs pages, pas une alerte mac,  un bandeau : souci de serveur

et j'ai toujours  pas pu remettre hotmail dans gmail


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2010)

petit up
j'ai partiellement resolu mon souci hotmail
en re-changeant le mot de passe hotmail
gmail boude encore

et  de suite après changement de log Mail se loggue tout à fait normalement

il devait y avoir un cafouillage dans la database hotmail


----------



## Tankinou (13 Juin 2010)

Bonjour je suis nouveau sur ce forum et je vois un peu partout (aussi bien ici que sur google et d'autres sites) des bidouilles à droite et à gauche des affirmations et des conneries sur le fait de recevoir ses messages hotmail sur mail. Je viens d'enregistrer mes deux comptes hotmail sans aucune bidouille juste en entrant les données basiques (serveurs réception/envoi) et je reçois mes mails normalement et peut y répondre sans aucun problèmes.
Est ce que ça arrive parfois ou je dois m'attendre a ce que cela ne dure pas?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2010)

bonjour
en géneral ca marche
il y a parfois des couacs mais ca marche

inutile de te faire du souci sur un probleme... que tu n'as pas


----------



## Mahelita (14 Juin 2010)

Tankinou a dit:


> Bonjour je suis nouveau sur ce forum et je vois un peu partout (aussi bien ici que sur google et d'autres sites) des bidouilles à droite et à gauche des affirmations et des conneries sur le fait de recevoir ses messages hotmail sur mail. Je viens d'enregistrer mes deux comptes hotmail sans aucune bidouille juste en entrant les données basiques (serveurs réception/envoi) et je reçois mes mails normalement et peut y répondre sans aucun problèmes.
> Est ce que ça arrive parfois ou je dois m'attendre a ce que cela ne dure pas?



Depuis quelques mois maintenant hotmail supporte le protocole POP ce qui fait que les bidouilles ne sont plus necessaires!!! Mais dans le passé il fallais bidouiller


----------



## Emrik (1 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

avez-vous des nouvelles sur la sortie du nouvel hotmail ? et notamment est-ce sûr qu'il aura un fonctionnement en mode IMAP ce qui changera la vie de tous les utilisateurs de hotmail sur Mac, Mail et Iphone...

j'ai trouvé cet article assez récent mais rien d'autre.
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/57992-windows-live-hotmail-migration-lente-attente-modifications.htm?vc=1


le premier qui sait comment passer son compte hotmail en imap fait signe à l'autre


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2010)

A ma connaissance il n'a jamais été question d'imap dans la mouture à venir


et avoir hotmail en imap on a DEJA expliqué la facon simple
faire gerer hotmail par un autre compte qui lui a l'imap
(gmail par exemple)


----------



## lebatteurdu69 (25 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai suivi les indications de la 1ere pages à la lettre et voici ce que m'affiche Mail :


''Il existe peut-être un problème avec le serveur de courrier ou le réseau. Vérifiez les réglages du compte «*jordan-117@hotmail.fr*» ou réessayez.

Le serveur a renvoyé lerreur Le serveur «*127.0.0.1*» a refusé une connexion sur le port 25.''


----------



## Mahelita (25 Juillet 2010)

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai suivi les indications de la 1ere pages à la lettre et voici ce que m'affiche Mail :
> 
> ...


Et pour cause, la 1ere page est totalement obsolète!!!! (2007)
Maintenant il suffit d'utiliser ces réglages:


> Les paramètres à remplir (dans Mail, par exemple) sont les suivants :
> 
> - Serveur de réception (POP) : pop3.live.com (port 995, le serveur requiert une authentification SSL)
> - Serveur d'envoi (SMTP): smtp.live.com (port 25, le serveur requiert une authentification SSL)
> ...


----------



## lebatteurdu69 (26 Juillet 2010)

Mahelita a dit:


> Et pour cause, la 1ere page est totalement obsolète!!!! (2007)
> Maintenant il suffit d'utiliser ces réglages:



Ca marche a merveille !!!!!!! mille fois merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h38 ----------

En revanche, je ne peux pas envoyer de message :

adresse jordan-117@hotmail.fr de lexpéditeur a été rejetée par le serveur smtp.live.com.

Sélectionnez un serveur denvoi différent dans la liste ci-dessous ou*cliquez*sur Essayer plus tard pour laisser le message dans votre boîte denvoi jusquà ce quil puisse être envoyé.


----------



## Mahelita (27 Juillet 2010)

lebatteurdu69 a dit:


> C
> En revanche, je ne peux pas envoyer de message :
> 
> adresse jordan-117@hotmail.fr de lexpéditeur a été rejetée par le serveur smtp.live.com.
> ...



A tu, dans l'onglet avancé du serveur SMTP:
   - Cocher les ports par défaut
   - Cocher le SSL
   - Authentification avec mot de passe
   - Entré ton nom d'utilisateur complet (jordan-117@hotmail.fr)
   - Entré ton mot de passe hotmail

Sinon (je ne sais plus si sa marche mais en générale sa passe):
Créer un nouveau serveur d'envoie SMTP et utilise les donnés de ton fournisseur d'acces internet (genre smtp.free.fr), ports par défaut, pas de ssl, pas d authentification


----------



## lebatteurdu69 (27 Juillet 2010)

Mahelita a dit:


> A tu, dans l'onglet avancé du serveur SMTP:
> - Cocher les ports par défaut
> - Cocher le SSL
> - Authentification avec mot de passe
> ...




Aucune des deux soluces marche ^^


----------



## frederic75 (9 Août 2010)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon je veux voir si j'arrive à tout expliquer brièvement mais clairement.
> 1er étape:
> D'abord télélcharge MacFreePop ici http://www.e-link.it/macfreepops/.
> Tu va dans "extra Option" puis dans le 1er onglet tu coches les 2 premières cases et la dernière.
> ...



Bonsoir et merci pour ce presque TUTO, mais j'ai bien tout appliqué mais mon compte refuse de se connecter (J'ai bien changer le 25 en 2000, j'avais pas lu toute la conversation) mais au moment de relever, un message me dit le serveur 


"Veuillez saisir le mot de passe de l'utilisateur mon compte@hotmail.com sur le serveur POP 127.0.0.1

Autre question dans l'onglet du compte, le nom d'utilisateur c'est XXXX@hotmail.com ou juste XXX ?

Enfin j'ai coché n'utiliser que ce serveur cela a t-il une influence ?

En tout cas un grand merci à toi, et oui effectivement ça peut servir à d'autres personnes ...

Cordialement

Frédéric


----------



## cantonamike (20 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai à peu près tout vu et tout essayé... mais sans résultat !

Je n'arrive pas à récupérer mes mails de ma boite Hotmail par Mail (4.3) sur Mac Os X (10.6.4).

En fouinant sur de nombreux forums j'en suis arrivé à ce point là : 
j'arrive à envoyer mes mails depuis Mail avec en adresse celle de ma boite Hotmail (en mettant le smtp de mon FAI qui est Only (j'habite la Réunion)) mais je n'arrive toujours pas à récupérer mes mails de cette même boite Hotmail.
J'ai essayé plusieurs manip : mettre comme serveur de réception pop3.live.com et le message d'erreur qui en sort est le suivant «*Le serveur Hotmail POP « pop3.live.com » a refusé le mot de passe de lutilisateur*...» je le rentre plusieurs fois et rien ne fonctionne toujours ce même message. Et ce même en conservant mon mot de passe dans le trousseau. Je suis pourtant sûr de mon mdp.
Voici la configuration que j'ai :

Type de compte : Homail POP.
Description : Hotmail.
Adresse électronique : monadresse@hotmail.com
Nom complet : Monprénom Monnom
Serveur de réception : pop3.live.com
nom d'utilisateur : monadresse@hotmail.com
mot de passe : monmotdepassehotmail
Serveur d'envoi (SMTP) : smtp.only.fr (case «*n'utiliser que ce serveur*» cochée)
port 995 (case «*utiliser SSL*» cochée)
Authentification : mot de passe

J'ai testé en mettant en serveur d'envoi le smtp hotmail (smtp.live.com) et à ce moment là, je n'arrive ni à recevoir ni à envoyer de message.

j'ai aussi lu qu'il fallait mettre un plugin (httpmail) mais je ne pense pas que cela soit désormais d'actualité vu que les noms de serveur d'Hotmail sont désormais fournis gratuitement (Est ce que je me trompe?)

J'ai ajouté comme nouveau compte, un compte gmail (compte que j'ai créé exprès pour tester) et tout fonctionne parfaitement bien.
J'ai même ajouté en nouveau compte celui de mon FAI. Idem, tout fonctionne bien.

J'en ai fini pour les explications. Je pense que ça ne tient pas à grand chose. Mais bon...

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider. Je l'en remercie d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2011)

Il ne faut pas cocher ... La case ... N'utilser que sous ... SMTP


----------



## DNJ (21 Février 2011)

bonjour, 

j'ai parcouru le sujet également et ne trouve pas vraiment de réponses à mes questions entre les premiers posts et les derniers difficile de savoir ce qui est valable et ce qui ne l'est plus... 

Je parviens sans problème à connecter Hotmail à Mail mais j'aimerais récupérer et synchroniser les dossiers crées sous hotmail comme avec le programme windows Live Mail sur Windows.

d'ou mes questions: 

est-ce seulement possible avec Mail? 

si oui comment?

si non, est-ce possible avec Outlook 2011?

merci


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2011)

Ce qui compte pour recevoir et envoyer des messages par hotmail dans Mail c'est cela 



> HOTMAIL
> 
> Serveur POP : pop3.live.com (Port 995 avec connexion SSL)
> Serveur SMTP : smtp.live.com (Port 25 avec connexion SSL)
> Serveur IMAP : non



Pour le reste il vaut mieux passer par :
> www.hotmail.com
pour effectuer les réglages, ajouts de contacts et autres ...

Je n'utilise pas Outlook 2011 ... en somme à ce niveau il ne fera pas mieux que Mail, à savoir > recevoir et envoyer.


----------



## DNJ (22 Février 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Ce qui compte pour recevoir et envoyer des messages par hotmail dans Mail c'est cela
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donc en gros ce n'est pas possible d'avoir et de synchroniser les dossiers crées sous hotmail???


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2011)

DNJ a dit:


> Donc en gros ce n'est pas possible d'avoir et de synchroniser les dossiers crées sous hotmail???



En effet il manque le protocole Imap pour le faire
Deux miniatures pour voir les possibilités : > 1 (boites Mail) 2 (Gmail)


----------



## DNJ (22 Février 2011)

Ok merci pour la réponse


----------



## DNJ (23 Février 2011)

ça peut intéresser des personnes qui se posent les même questions que moi, j'ai trouvé un programme qui permet de synchroniser parfaitement hotmail et ses dossiers aussi bien avec Mail qu'avec Outlook 2011, c'est payant, environ 15 euros, mais ça marche très bien, il s'agit de "mBox Mail"

ils ont aussi une version pour Iphone/Ipod Touch et Ipad


----------



## CAPITAL13 (25 Janvier 2012)

frederic75 a dit:


> Bonsoir et merci pour ce presque TUTO, mais j'ai bien tout appliqué mais mon compte refuse de se connecter (J'ai bien changer le 25 en 2000, j'avais pas lu toute la conversation) mais au moment de relever, un message me dit le serveur
> 
> 
> "Veuillez saisir le mot de passe de l'utilisateur mon compte@hotmail.com sur le serveur POP 127.0.0.1
> ...





antoine59 a dit:


> Bon je veux voir si j'arrive à tout expliquer brièvement mais clairement.
> 1er étape:
> D'abord télélcharge MacFreePop ici http://www.e-link.it/macfreepops/.
> Tu va dans "extra Option" puis dans le 1er onglet tu coches les 2 premières cases et la dernière.
> ...



Avec Mac os Lion, faut il toujours passer par cette manipulation, ou c'est plus aisé ? :mouais:

Merci !! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h13 ----------




> Bonzour !!
> 
> Voilà j'utilise MAIL pour mon compte Hotmail.
> 
> ...



Et également ce message qui est resté sans réponse alors qu'il me parait très pertinent !


----------



## Coraline89 (26 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour éviter à d'autres, comme moi de chercher pendant des heures comment importer vos dossiers de rangement Hotmail et les mails qu'ils contiennent vers MAIL, je viens de trouver la réponse ici:
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2724615?start=45&tstart=0

C'est donc maintenant possible!!!! 

Je me permets de copier le guide de Chrisma01 avec les qq modifications suivant ce que j'ai eu à faire avec Mac OS X Mavericks:

1.       Open Mac Mail.
2.       From the Mail menu, choose Add Account
3.       Input Email Address/User Name as a dummy value, like example@example.com.
4.       Input Password to a dummy value, like password.
5.       Click Continue.
6.       You pass in Manual mode.
7.       Choose Account Type: IMAP.
8.       Input the following as the Incoming Mail Server: imap-mail.outlook.com.
9.       In here, enter your actual username (including @hotmail.com for example) and actual password.
10.     Click Continue.
11.     Input the following as the Outgoing Mail Server: smtp-mail.outlook.com.
12.     Click Continue.
13.     Click Create.
14.     In preferences, change the Description from "example@example.com" to "Hotmail" for example.

Un grand merci à ceux qui ont partagé cette solution à l'origine et j'espère que ce post aidera ceux qui vont probablement lire ce fil s'ils ont eu le même problème que moi avec Hotmail.

Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Mahelita (26 Novembre 2013)

Salut Coraline89,

merci d'avoir actualisé ce sujet!
Les solutions que nous y proposions sont maintenant quelque peu archaïques! xD

A+,
Mahé


----------

